# - - - -- --- Southern Smoke --- -- - - -



## JasonJ

This was someones abandoned project, heres what it looked like when i got it:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Solid Arkansas car, dont know whats up with the 63 steering wheel though? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

Someones idea of gold suspension? lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice start no doubt.......Hey J....are you going to be replacing the chrome from it?? Will you be selling any of it?? If you are, please PM me, I need both sides and the 3 rear pieces.

Also, I'm getting ready to do the body bushings/mounts. If I pull the bumpers and unbolt them, How high can I lift the body off of the frame without disconnecting anything????

thanks in advance!!

L8


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2004, 05:35 PM
> *Nice start no doubt.......Hey J....are you going to be replacing the chrome from it?? Will you be selling any of it?? If you are, please PM me, I need both sides and the 3 rear pieces.
> 
> Also, I'm getting ready to do the body bushings/mounts. If I pull the bumpers and unbolt them, How high can I lift the body off of the frame without disconnecting anything????
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> L8   *


Already got new chrome front to back and sold the other stuff a few months ago, sorry man.

On replacing the body bushings.... after you pull the bumpers, you need to disconnect the steering column at the rag joint (2 bolts).... unhook the ground straps (mounted from the frame to the bodymount at firewall area, can be seen in the engine compartment), and unhook the ground wire to the gas tank sending unit.... and thats it, lift off as high as you want to!
(Dont forget to drain your coolant and unhook your radiator hoses, and you may have to either take your fan shroud off or unbolt the fenders at the core support, depending on how high you want to lift the body).

If all you are doing is replacing the bushings, just jack up one side of the body under the rocker panel (as long as they arent rotted) and replace the whole side at once.  



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 13 2004, 06:01 PM


----------



## JasonJ

Drug it back to the shop.....


----------



## JasonJ

Started stripping the paint to see what was underneath.....


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, check out the red hood, the blue fender, the gold doors... a Frankenstein car, put together with spare parts... :uh: Its ok though, everything was really solid. :cheesy: 

Sure looks ugly.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

Found a 283 with 75k miles on it from a 64 wagon, the homie Elmer tore it down, for some TLC...


----------



## JasonJ

Had the engine bay sandblasted and painted.....


----------



## JasonJ

The engine after.....


----------



## JasonJ

One more.


----------



## Guest

lookin good jason makes me wish i had picked up this four that was forsale here a few weeks ago  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Jul 13 2004, 06:38 PM
> *lookin good jason makes me wish i had picked up this four that was forsale here a few weeks ago  :biggrin:*


 :0 You should have got it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I wanna see what it looks like now. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 13 2004, 06:41 PM
> *I wanna see what it looks like now. :biggrin:*


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

you must have alot of money to throw around..... :0


----------



## timdog57

I remember seeing it through all those changes.  It is going to be a nicccceeeee ride. Good work J. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 13 2004, 06:44 PM
> *you must have alot of money to throw around..... :0*


 HAHAHA, yea, i fuckin wish! Both cars would be done by now!!!
You are the TV star... send money!


----------



## JasonJ

Welllllllllllll, after getting the engine in and running i thought i was going to be taking it to the bodyshop next.... 

BUT the tranny i had picked up along the way was bad and the gas tank had a leak! :angry: :angry: :angry: So i had some thinking to do.... 

I thought about it for ohhhhh, about 10 minutes... and decided to do this:


----------



## JasonJ

Had the belly sandblasted.... solid, just the usual rusted outer front floor brace....


----------



## JasonJ

One more....


----------



## JasonJ

I would like to take a moment to thank the homie James aka ImpalaPartz for letting me use his shop for a while..... he is one coooool homie. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Dolly Rider CC


----------



## Miami305Rida

thats thing is good shape, gonna look tite when finished


----------



## JasonJ

Sandblasted the lower rear 1/4 panels to be sure what i had.... just had to replace the lower 2" on this side, other side was str8.


----------



## JasonJ

Replaced the rusted floorbrace and lightly undercoated the belly...


----------



## JasonJ

One more.... belly was later painted to match the color the body was going to be. 



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 14 2004, 06:33 PM


----------



## Latinplaya9

damn thats one good looking 64... im thinkn bout picking one up, and shyt like this makes me wanna get it.... but its allota work to,


----------



## BigLinc

wheres the current pics fool? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 13 2004, 08:04 PM~
> *wheres the current pics fool?  :biggrin:*


 :dunno: These are the current pics.


----------



## BigLinc

:0 i would have thought u were further along considering u had talked about bustin it out at LRM indy at one point


----------



## Black 78 MC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

money to burn......

building a full blown off the wall crazy sick 64 rag.... and building a hopper off the frame...... and driving a 6 class... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 13 2004, 09:50 PM
> *...... and driving a 6 class... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :0 :0 
Damn I didn't know it was like that J!


















lookin hella good!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Good Work bro. Take your time do it right. I wish I had gone frame off, but no good shop access around here. Maybe when I build my dream garage.


----------



## outkastbd82

good looking ride keep up the good work. what part of arkansas you pick it up in?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 13 2004, 09:01 PM
> *:0 i would have thought u were further along considering u had talked about bustin it out at LRM indy at one point*


 Ok, ok, maybe im holding out on you just a little bit. yea, the car was supposed to be done for the Indy show.... but ive been having some issues with the bodyshop aka "Paint Prison". My car has been there since Jan 5th! But the bright side is that ive got 6 months of free storage! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Brent aka Pitbull at Real Customs of Louisville got busy on the frame:


----------



## JasonJ

One more...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 13 2004, 09:50 PM
> *money to burn......
> 
> building a full blown off the wall crazy sick 64 rag.... and building a hopper off the frame...... and driving a 6 class... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Beans been inhaling that funny gas at work again.... :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

I painted the frame single stage black.


----------



## JasonJ

One more....


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works

Lookin good....still waiting on that rag though......


----------



## Lowridingmike

A Tim, did you see that frame get painted? I didn't know it came out that good.. Somebody must've been working out getting that thing looking good... Good lookin J, Hope to see both rides soon.. Imagine that, not one but 2 fully wraped fresh clean 64's... One a full blown show stopper rag, and the other a bumper checkin show car... You and Jimmy should nose ya'll 64's up after ya'll are done! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Jul 14 2004, 12:04 AM
> *Lookin good....still waiting on that rag though...... *


 Me too man, me too.... its coming along, but slowwww.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 14 2004, 12:14 AM
> *You and Jimmy should nose ya'll 64's up after ya'll are done! :0*


 :0 :0


----------



## badass 64

What setup are goin' in the trunk on the black one?
By the way looking good J.


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good! post more of both cars. :biggrin:


----------



## SydneyStyle

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2004, 09:31 PM
> *Another...*


 Hey JasonJ, has that frame been belly split?????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2004, 10:35 PM
> *I painted the frame single stage black.*


 Looks good Jason........Do you always paint all your frames? How do they hold up? I thought about powder coating mine. Ever have one powder coated?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Jul 14 2004, 01:14 AM
> *What setup are goin' in the trunk on the black one?
> By the way looking good J.*


 Thanks! I dunno.... im just trying to get the car back and put together right now..... all i know is that its going to be single pump.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jul 14 2004, 04:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61 Impala on 3 @ Jul 14 2004, 04:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 13 2004, 10:35 PM
> *I painted the frame single stage black.*


Looks good Jason........Do you always paint all your frames? How do they hold up? I thought about powder coating mine. Ever have one powder coated?[/b][/quote]
Ive never had one on the road with a painted frame, so i dont know. But i have a friend here who did a frame off on his 64 about 7 or 8 years ago, he painted his frame HOK Shimrin blue, and it was his daily for at least 2 years, the only chips he has is from something he did, like jacking the car up, or scraping on a driveway or something.... nothing from just driving it like rock chips or anything. But thats why i painted it single stage black, easy to touch up. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2004, 06:10 PM
> *But thats why i painted it single stage black, easy to touch up. :cheesy:*


 Very Smart Man.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SydneyStyle+Jul 14 2004, 02:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SydneyStyle @ Jul 14 2004, 02:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 13 2004, 09:31 PM
> *Another...*


Hey JasonJ, has that frame been belly split?????  [/b][/quote]
Yep. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Sat the engine back on...


----------



## JasonJ

Got the body back on...


----------



## JasonJ

You can see the color the car will be on the belly here and the firewall on the last pic...


----------



## drasticbean

dam..bro. i never seen those pics..your holding out on me.........your the man..!!!!!!! 

doing it the way you should build it...from the floor up..i love it.. i'll paint it when i come down in a fewweeks.........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

JJ,

64 Lookin good Homie! :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

very nice Jason :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

This is the "Paint Prison".... my car must have been really bad to get such a harsh sentence...... but its coming up for parole soon......


----------



## JasonJ

another....


----------



## JasonJ

another....


----------



## JasonJ

One more.....


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2004, 06:43 PM~
> *This is the "Paint Prison".... my car must have been really bad to get such a harsh sentence...... but its coming up for parole soon......*


HEY IT LOOK JUST LIKE COBRA OLD SINGLE GATE HOPPER BACK IN THE DAYZ......LOOK REALLY GOOD JASON YOUR STR8 DIEHART ONELOVE UCE! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

i love it..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrry Colllllllllllllllddddd! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! LOL!


Must be Solitary Confinement. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2004, 06:46 PM
> *One more.....*


 Look at that trunk, you know you own a 64 when you have the necessary custom trunk panels! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 604IMPALA

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Jul 14 2004, 07:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (skandalouz @ Jul 14 2004, 07:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 14 2004, 06:46 PM
> *One more.....*


Look at that trunk, you know you own a 64 when you have the necessary custom trunk panels! :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Jul 14 2004, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (skandalouz @ Jul 14 2004, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 14 2004, 06:46 PM
> *One more.....*


Look at that trunk, you know you own a 64 when you have the necessary custom trunk panels! :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yup.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 14 2004, 11:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 14 2004, 11:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--badass 64_@Jul 14 2004, 01:14 AM
> *What setup are goin' in the trunk on the black one?
> By the way looking good J.*


Thanks! I dunno.... im just trying to get the car back and put together right now..... all i know is that its going to be single pump.[/b][/quote]
Ok, I really like to see the progress you're doing on your cars and I know what it's like to try to get 2 cars together at the same time, that really requires dedication, money and so much hard work.
The drop sure will serve just about everything at the shows when it breaks out and I just can't wait to see that. -Keep it up J.


----------



## JasonJ

Getting closer.....


----------



## JasonJ

.........


----------



## JasonJ

........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Damn I see some other inmates locked up with the 64. I see a Chevrolet Nova 66 or 67? Chevrolet El Camino, and a Barracuda, or Challenger? :0


----------



## Guest

MAN, THEM BACK RIMS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT.


:uh: :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jul 15 2004, 12:49 PM
> *MAN, THEM BACK RIMS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh:*


 Tires too......have a nice fade on them thangs


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jul 15 2004, 01:49 PM
> *MAN, THEM BACK RIMS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh:*


 Yea, those are tight... but i like these better.
Rims by Homeboyz.... translucent charcoal.


----------



## JasonJ

155/80/13


----------



## timdog57

:0 :0 :0


----------



## curbserver78

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 15 2004, 07:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 15 2004, 07:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Notorious67_@Jul 15 2004, 01:49 PM
> *MAN, THEM BACK RIMS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:*


Yea, those are tight... but i like these better.
Rims by Homeboyz.... translucent charcoal.[/b][/quote]
goddamn :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by curbserver78+Jul 15 2004, 09:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (curbserver78 @ Jul 15 2004, 09:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:19 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--Notorious67*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 15 2004, 01:49 PM
> MAN, THEM BACK RIMS ARE THE FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yea, those are tight... but i like these better.
> Rims by Homeboyz.... translucent charcoal.*
Click to expand...

goddamn :0 :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yea those are sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

are those new brake cylinders I see in there? If so how much were they?


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 16 2004, 10:06 AM
> *are those new brake cylinders I see in there? If so how much were they?*


 Nah, i think what you are looking at is a new lock set..... but the wheel cylinders are like $20 at autozone.


----------



## JasonJ

All weatherstips front to back, and new front and back glass gaskets.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 14 2004, 04:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 14 2004, 04:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by -61 Impala on [email protected] 14 2004, 04:59 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 13 2004, 10:35 PM
> I painted the frame single stage black.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Looks good Jason........Do you always paint all your frames? How do they hold up? I thought about powder coating mine. Ever have one powder coated?*
Click to expand...

Ive never had one on the road with a painted frame, so i dont know. But i have a friend here who did a frame off on his 64 about 7 or 8 years ago, he painted his frame HOK Shimrin blue, and it was his daily for at least 2 years, the only chips he has is from something he did, like jacking the car up, or scraping on a driveway or something.... nothing from just driving it like rock chips or anything. But thats why i painted it single stage black, easy to touch up. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Makes sense to me! Still kinda up in the air on which way I'm going to go. Looking good!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## 83frumthaI

THE HARDTOP 64 IS LOOKING GOOD JASON J !! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 64 RAG .


----------



## JasonJ

Got another tranny, had it rebuilt....


----------



## JasonJ

Polished some trim.... heres a before and after pic.....


----------



## JasonJ

Trim everywhere..... uggh!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 16 2004, 09:01 PM
> *Got another tranny, had it rebuilt....*


 Aluminum. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I recovered my front seat with the CARS1 interior kit from Bowtie Connection.


----------



## JasonJ

The rear seat....


----------



## 604IMPALA

Seats look sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Jul 16 2004, 08:22 PM
> *Seats look sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Yup, i love them.... gotta keep it OG. uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Perro

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn... I love the seats... They look great!


----------



## WSL63

Keep up the good work Jason. It looks like your about to put your Foot in the MIDWEST"S ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> :cheesy: quote]
> What up J? I see you got all my stuff in for my 64. i'll be right over to pick it up! lol! Shit's gonna look good homie, way to keep it OG.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 16 2004, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 16 2004, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--604IMPALA_@Jul 16 2004, 08:22 PM
> *Seats look sick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Yup, i love them.... gotta keep it OG. uffin:[/b][/quote]
Cause its the only way............................   


OG period. Damn J burning the candle at both ends on this one.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

When is the Date for some color on the hardtop?


----------



## JasonJ

> *When is the Date for some color on the hardtop?
> 
> *


Hmmmm, how about today??? :biggrin:


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 17 2004, 08:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When is the Date for some color on the hardtop?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, how about today??? :biggrin:*


 don't be a hater J!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by KingBROham+Jul 17 2004, 10:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KingBROham @ Jul 17 2004, 10:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 17 2004, 08:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When is the Date for some color on the hardtop?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm, how about today??? :biggrin:*


don't be a hater J!!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HAHAHA! You are the only person who has seen it so far! Ill post some pics in a minute.....


----------



## JasonJ

FINALLY..... after 6 months of waiting....... the bodyshop said 2 months at the most, that was on Jan 5th!.... i got it back yesterday July 16th.....


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## skandalouz

Damn, it's like x-mas in july for you, huh. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

C O P Y C A T :angry: :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 17 2004, 12:24 PM
> *C O P Y C A T :angry: :angry:*


 Now now Brent..... tell the truth! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:angry: CHARCOAL GREY WITH BLACK WHEELS???? I SUPPOSE YOU HAVE A BLACK INTERIOR TOO?????????????????


----------



## JasonJ

Its hard to tell because of the glare from the sun and the inch of dust on the dash, but the dash and column are painted to match......


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 17 2004, 12:26 PM
> *:angry: CHARCOAL GREY WITH BLACK WHEELS???? I SUPPOSE YOU HAVE A BLACK INTERIOR TOO?????????????????*


 HAHAHA, you are just faster than me C O P Y C A T!


----------



## Mr Impala

HMMMM When I bust out my candy orange 64 rag I bet you will copy that too :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 17 2004, 12:30 PM
> *HMMMM When I bust out my candy orange 64 rag I bet you will copy that too :angry:*


 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## JasonJ

This building looks like some sort of night club for gay guys........ i wonder why you are parked in front of it???


----------



## vwlownslo

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 17 2004, 12:33 PM
> *This building looks like some sort of night club for gay guys........ i wonder why you are parked in front of it???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

Its a Super Market can't you read GOAT WONDER..... Looks like the place you park your cars is a holding area to neuter goats HICK MAN :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I love this pic...... the car has a sinister look to it.... which is the look im after.

I think if the devil drove a 64 Impala, this is what it would look like! :0


----------



## Mr Impala

Make sure you paint the inside of your side moldings BLACK!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> *Make sure you paint the inside of your side moldings BLACK!!!!!!!*


 You read my mind, but i cant decide between charcoal to match the body or black to match the interior??? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 17 2004, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 17 2004, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jul 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> *Make sure you paint the inside of your side moldings BLACK!!!!!!!*


You read my mind, but i cant decide between charcoal to match the body or black to match the interior??? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
b l a c k


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jul 17 2004, 12:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jul 17 2004, 12:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2004, 10:40 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--mr impala*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> Make sure you paint the inside of your side moldings BLACK!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You read my mind, but i cant decide between charcoal to match the body or black to match the interior??? :dunno:*
Click to expand...

b l a c k[/b][/quote]
Im back and forth on what color to paint the inside of the moldings, been leaning towards black.... the car and wheels are charcoal.... the interior is black.....

What does everyone think? Black or charcoal?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

BLACK -BREAK IT UP ALITTLE. WHY DON'T YOU ROLL THE RAG OUTSIDE SO WE CAN ALL SEE THE CANDY IN THE SUNLIGHT!


----------



## dsgb

dAMN jAsON,your cars are bad ass  .I like the color you chose,them rims set it off the most.I can't wait to see the completed projects.oh, by the way, who does yuor chrome??


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jul 17 2004, 01:30 PM
> *BLACK -BREAK IT UP ALITTLE. WHY DON'T YOU ROLL THE RAG OUTSIDE SO WE CAN ALL SEE THE CANDY IN THE SUNLIGHT!*


 Theres a pic of the rag in the sun on this post:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&t=116299&st=0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Jul 17 2004, 01:39 PM
> *dAMN jAsON,your cars are bad ass  .I like the color you chose,them rims set it off the most.I can't wait to see the completed projects.oh, by the way, who does yuor chrome??*


 Thanks. Ive been through 4 or 5 platers while building the rag....


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 17 2004, 12:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 17 2004, 12:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jul 17 2004, 01:30 PM
> *BLACK -BREAK IT UP ALITTLE.  WHY DON'T YOU ROLL THE RAG OUTSIDE SO WE CAN ALL SEE THE CANDY IN THE SUNLIGHT!*


Theres a pic of the rag in the sun on this post:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&t=116299&st=0[/b][/quote]
OH YEAH ALREADY SEEN THAT ONE, IS THAT HOK?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Jul 17 2004, 01:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PROJECT6DEUCE @ Jul 17 2004, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2004, 12:42 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--PROJECT6DEUCE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 17 2004, 01:30 PM
> BLACK -BREAK IT UP ALITTLE.  WHY DON'T YOU ROLL THE RAG OUTSIDE SO WE CAN ALL SEE THE CANDY IN THE SUNLIGHT!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Theres a pic of the rag in the sun on this post:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&t=116299&st=0*
Click to expand...

OH YEAH ALREADY SEEN THAT ONE, IS THAT HOK?[/b][/quote]
PPG!


----------



## Lowridingmike

I say Black... Give it that cali style color combo... Never see stuff like that in the midwest... I've seen white on white, blue on white, and red on white... Never grey on black, yellow on black (v-max's 61), or red on black (montehall's 64)... It would be nice for something different... It's looking great though! Hope to see it again soon!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 17 2004, 12:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 17 2004, 12:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2004, 01:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2004, 12:42 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--PROJECT6DEUCE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 17 2004, 01:30 PM
> BLACK -BREAK IT UP ALITTLE.  WHY DON'T YOU ROLL THE RAG OUTSIDE SO WE CAN ALL SEE THE CANDY IN THE SUNLIGHT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres a pic of the rag in the sun on this post:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&t=116299&st=0*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OH YEAH ALREADY SEEN THAT ONE, IS THAT HOK?*
Click to expand...

PPG! [/b][/quote]
PPG DAMN!!


----------



## 83frumthaI

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 17 2004, 11:24 AM
> *C O P Y C A T :angry: :angry:*


 :0 .... :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good jason :biggrin:


----------



## Perro




----------



## Tyrone

The '64 hardtop looks great. The old saying still holds true; '...you cannot rush perfection...' You're a living testament of someone taking their time to build a ride. And we're seeing the results of taking your time to do something right. It looks good.

As far as the mouldings go, I would have them painted the exact same color as the car. And I wouldn't just do the side mouldings, I would do the rear cove and the grille. You know, the ribbed area where the headlights are. That would look good.

Your rims look spectacular! I usually prefer the painted look over the anodized, but yours, I love 'em!

What is the exact name of the color on the car? You're right, it does look rather sinister and intimidating. Looking at the front end without the gille and bumper reminds me of Darth Vader.

I tip my hat to you Jason. I knew you were not going to come half assed with the hardtop. If you finish it up the way I think you will, there's no doubt in my mind that that will be the cleanest '64 Impala in the Midwest.


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 17 2004, 10:33 AM
> *This building looks like some sort of night club for gay guys........ i wonder why you are parked in front of it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LMAO :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 17 2004, 05:16 PM
> *The '64 hardtop looks great. The old saying still holds true; '...you cannot rush perfection...' You're a living testament of someone taking their time to build a ride. And we're seeing the results of taking your time to do something right. It looks good.
> 
> As far as the mouldings go, I would have them painted the exact same color as the car. And I wouldn't just do the side mouldings, I would do the rear cove and the grille. You know, the ribbed area where the headlights are. That would look good.
> 
> Your rims look spectacular! I usually prefer the painted look over the anodized, but yours, I love 'em!
> 
> What is the exact name of the color on the car? You're right, it does look rather sinister and intimidating. Looking at the front end without the gille and bumper reminds me of Darth Vader.
> 
> I tip my hat to you Jason. I knew you were not going to come half assed with the hardtop. If you finish it up the way I think you will, there's no doubt in my mind that that will be the cleanest '64 Impala in the Midwest.*


 Thanks for the kind words Big T.... glad you like it. 

And yes, im definitely painting the rear cove molding along with the side moldings.... and maybe the grille (undecided right now).... thats been the plan since day one, and now that i see the car with the rims on it, i know its going to look bad ass like that. 

Homeboyz threw down on thos wheels didnt he! I got the wheels first and then picked the paint that matched them the closest.... its hard to tell in the pics, but its a very heavy metallic, and has a silver pearl and a blue pearl for sure, and maybe a purple, i dunno, its weird..... looks different depending on the lighting... its a Volkswagon color, lol.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 17 2004, 12:35 PM
> *:cheesy:*


 color combo is bad ass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalapartz

cars looking good :thumbsup: glad it finally made parole


----------



## Keepit-real

looks clean


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 17 2004, 07:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 17 2004, 07:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Tyrone_@Jul 17 2004, 05:16 PM
> *The '64 hardtop looks great. The old saying still holds true; '...you cannot rush perfection...' You're a living testament of someone taking their time to build a ride. And we're seeing the results of taking your time to do something right. It looks good.
> 
> As far as the mouldings go, I would have them painted the exact same color as the car. And I wouldn't just do the side mouldings, I would do the rear cove and the grille. You know, the ribbed area where the headlights are. That would look good.
> 
> Your rims look spectacular! I usually prefer the painted look over the anodized, but yours, I love 'em!
> 
> What is the exact name of the color on the car? You're right, it does look rather sinister and intimidating. Looking at the front end without the gille and bumper reminds me of Darth Vader.
> 
> I tip my hat to you Jason. I knew you were not going to come half assed with the hardtop. If you finish it up the way I think you will, there's no doubt in my mind that that will be the cleanest '64 Impala in the Midwest.*


Thanks for the kind words Big T.... glad you like it. 

And yes, im definitely painting the rear cove molding along with the side moldings.... and maybe the grille (undecided right now).... thats been the plan since day one, and now that i see the car with the rims on it, i know its going to look bad ass like that. 

Homeboyz threw down on thos wheels didnt he! I got the wheels first and then picked the paint that matched them the closest.... its hard to tell in the pics, but its a very heavy metallic, and has a silver pearl and a blue pearl for sure, and maybe a purple, i dunno, its weird..... looks different depending on the lighting... its a Volkswagon color, lol.[/b][/quote]
Nimbus grey metallic??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

WOW J! Looks amazing love the matching wheels.


----------



## drasticbean

who is the guy in red...on the floor...????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 18 2004, 08:37 AM
> *who is the guy in red...on the floor...????*


 Its my fat ass, im trying to rescue Gary, hes stuck under the truck. But i was too fat to reach him, so he had to spend the entire show under there.... i told him to just lay still and people would think hes part of the display.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

T

I

G

H

T

! 



Last edited by 216RIDER at Jul 18 2004, 04:00 PM


----------



## skandalouz

:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 18 2004, 03:37 PM
> *who is the guy in red...on the floor...????*


 that blue truck used to be here in my city



by the way,,the hard top is beautiful JasonJ,,,,did you scrap the roof plans?


----------



## Jeff

DAMN YOU JASON!

:angry: :biggrin:  

HT looks good.


----------



## showandgo

car looks great, another great project


----------



## Joe6pt0

Car is going to be badass  


I love the charcoal grey look. I wanted to paint my GP that color.


----------



## HB WIRES

looks real nice!!!! love those 63. i guess i sould start workin on mine...


----------



## rag-4

Ride looking nice J.


----------



## 187_Regal

Isnt one 64 enough, now you gotta have two. Its not fair.......Both are tight though, Looks really good J. Cant wait to see them both.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 17 2004, 11:37 AM
> *I love this pic...... the car has a sinister look to it.... which is the look im after.
> 
> I think if the devil drove a 64 Impala, this is what it would look like!  :0*


Theres an idea airbrush the devil on the hood. I could see it now skulls and death airbrushed everywhere. It would be the pimp ride for the devil himself. Or you could just leave it like it is... :biggrin:





Looks good!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 18 2004, 10:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 18 2004, 10:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Jul 18 2004, 08:37 AM
> *who is the guy in red...on the floor...????*


Its my fat ass, im trying to rescue Gary, hes stuck under the truck. But i was too fat to reach him, so he had to spend the entire show under there.... i told him to just lay still and people would think hes part of the display.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Shizzle

hey J how long have you been messing with the hardtop??


----------



## 84caddy

nice work Jason - that paint on the HT looks tight as hell

2 - 64's...one for sunny days...and one for the rainy days


----------



## dabomb

your my hero! 64 daily and 64 rag show car...

take all the money you spent from your cars and you would have a big ass house...

but you are still my hero...


----------



## drasticbean

more pics...


----------



## skandalouz

Jason, empty your damn PM's :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by POISONIVY_@Jul 19 2004, 10:18 AM
> *hey J how long have you been messing with the hardtop??*


 I dunno, i think i started working on it the first time (when we put the engine in and got it running, before i decided to take it off the frame and wrap it) about this time last year. But it sat in the body shop from Jan 5th until last Friday.... so i guess i have about 6 months into it so far....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by dabomb_@Jul 19 2004, 03:40 PM
> *take all the money you spent from your cars and you would have a big ass house...
> *


 Yea, i know...  but im working on that as we speak.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 19 2004, 07:54 PM
> *more pics...*


 Nobody wants to see boring pics of putting side glass in.... by the way, putting all the window tracks and glass back in sucks and is a pain in the ass!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Let's see it at southern shwodown! I'd love to see how that paint came out! Lemme know if you need any thing! I just wanna see ya up and running with a clean ride... You've been at it for a while... So what all does the 64 rag need?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 19 2004, 10:01 PM
> *Let's see it at southern shwodown! I'd love to see how that paint came out! Lemme know if you need any thing! I just wanna see ya up and running with a clean ride... You've been at it for a while... So what all does the 64 rag need?*


 If i had of got it back earlier from the painter i could have had it there at the Southern Showdown no problem.... kinda sucks! :angry: And the rag still needs to be wetsanded and buffed, new trim, a chromed out engine, disc brakes, chrome conv top rack, new top, complete interior, new glass, chrome exhaust, tons of small stuff, etc.... and it still has an empty trunk.... ill get it done someday.


----------



## CaptainNasty

looks good jason :thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

This post makes me sick! I wish I had (1) car that looked like one of these. Good Job Jason.... I can see it now. A KY Boy with (2) cars in LRM as the Centerfold Pic. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

New Pics??????????

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2004, 11:04 AM
> *New Pics??????????
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:*


Nothing really exciting..... 

Got all of the window tracks and glass back in and lined up with new rubber seals on the passenger side... still needs the rubber that goes across the top in the driprail channel (ill put that in after the windshield goes in). 

I had to spend the better part of a day cleaning overspray off the glass because i accidentally left them laying inside the car at the bodyshop.  But they are sparkling now.  



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 20 2004, 05:48 PM


----------



## JasonJ

In the sun.....


----------



## JasonJ

Got the passenger side door handle, lock, fender flag, and Impala letters and rear 1/4 emblems installed.... thats it so far....


----------



## Mr Impala

Looks snice Jason :biggrin:


----------



## 604IMPALA

Looking very clean!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 20 2004, 06:03 PM
> *snice*


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

REAL SNICE UCE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks damn good..........

Say, how the hell do you get that foot long piece of chrome off the car under the fender flags???? Does it just pop-off???? Also, how do you get the damn flags off??????

L8


----------



## drasticbean

snice car.........lol


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I can't wait until December.


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2004, 09:21 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I can't wait until December.  *


Me either.  The car looks awesome JasonJ.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA+Jul 20 2004, 08:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (smalltownVA @ Jul 20 2004, 08:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><[email protected]_@Jul 20 2004, 09:21 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I can't wait until December.  *


Me either.  The car looks awesome JasonJ.[/b][/quote]
Look at you, always wanting something. :roflmao: You should have never sold it to me. :cheesy:


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 20 2004, 09:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Jul 20 2004, 09:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2004, 08:25 PM
> *<[email protected]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 20 2004, 09:21 PM
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I can't wait until December.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Me either.  The car looks awesome JasonJ.*
Click to expand...

Look at you, always wanting something. :roflmao: You should have never sold it to me. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
I figure if you sell it back to me it will force you to buy a '59. Just tryin' to look out for you. :biggrin: Sorry about hijacking the thread.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA+Jul 20 2004, 08:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (smalltownVA @ Jul 20 2004, 08:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jul 20 2004, 09:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2004, 08:25 PM
> <[email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 20 2004, 09:21 PM
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I can't wait until December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me either.  The car looks awesome JasonJ.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Look at you, always wanting something. :roflmao: You should have never sold it to me. :cheesy:*
Click to expand...

I figure if you sell it back to me it will force you to buy a '59. Just tryin' to look out for you. :biggrin: Sorry about hijacking the thread.[/b][/quote]
Good looking out.  

You have too many bad ass rides JasonJ. :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2004, 07:12 PM
> *Looks damn good..........
> 
> Say, how the hell do you get that foot long piece of chrome off the car under the fender flags???? Does it just pop-off???? Also, how do you get the damn flags off??????
> 
> L8*


 TTT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 21 2004, 07:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jul 21 2004, 07:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1 LO 64_@Jul 20 2004, 07:12 PM
> *Looks damn good..........
> 
> Say, how the hell do you get that foot long piece of chrome off the car under the fender flags???? Does it just pop-off???? Also, how do you get the damn flags off??????
> 
> L8*


TTT :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
Take the inner fender out to access them from the back side If you cant quite reach something, you may need to take out the fender bolt located at the bottom near the door to allow the fender to be pulled CAREFULLY away from the body at the bottom.


----------



## JasonJ

Maybe this can be a little inspiration for anyone with an ugly Impala, lol. :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

damn!!!!..again Jason,,,u inspire me!!....once again... :biggrin: thank u :angel:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 21 2004, 06:29 PM
> *Maybe this can be a little inspiration for anyone with an ugly Impala, lol. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn damn damn,,,i cant stop lookin at these pics....i love that car


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 22 2004, 08:53 PM
> *
> damn damn damn,,,i cant stop lookin at these pics....i love that car*


 :biggrin: Thanks homie!

Today i did the driver side window regulators, and glass with new rubber, door lock, door handle, fender flag, and the IMPALA letters.... so now the driver side matches the passenger side, lol.

Also installed the trunk latch and fought with the damn trunk torsion bars.... finally got those bitches in. Damn those things suck! :uh:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 22 2004, 09:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 22 2004, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wired62_@Jul 22 2004, 08:53 PM
> *
> damn damn damn,,,i cant stop lookin at these pics....i love that car*


:biggrin: Thanks homie!

Today i did the driver side window regulators, and glass with new rubber, door lock, door handle, fender flag, and the IMPALA letters.... so now the driver side matches the passenger side, lol.

Also installed the trunk latch and fought with the damn trunk torsion bars.... finally got those bitches in. Damn those things suck! :uh:[/b][/quote]
where are the dam pics then....... :uh: :uh: :angry: :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jul 22 2004, 10:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Jul 22 2004, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2004, 09:10 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--wired62*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 22 2004, 08:53 PM
> 
> damn damn damn,,,i cant stop lookin at these pics....i love that car*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> :biggrin: Thanks homie!
> 
> Today i did the driver side window regulators, and glass with new rubber, door lock, door handle, fender flag, and the IMPALA letters.... so now the driver side matches the passenger side, lol.
> 
> Also installed the trunk latch and fought with the damn trunk torsion bars.... finally got those bitches in. Damn those things suck! :uh:*
Click to expand...

where are the dam pics then....... :uh: :uh: :angry: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
Just look at the last pic of the passenger side, and imagine it being the driver side, foo! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 22 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 22 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2004, 10:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2004, 09:10 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--wired62
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 22 2004, 08:53 PM
> 
> damn damn damn,,,i cant stop lookin at these pics....i love that car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks homie!
> 
> Today i did the driver side window regulators, and glass with new rubber, door lock, door handle, fender flag, and the IMPALA letters.... so now the driver side matches the passenger side, lol.
> 
> Also installed the trunk latch and fought with the damn trunk torsion bars.... finally got those bitches in. Damn those things suck! :uh:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> where are the dam pics then....... :uh: :uh: :angry: :dunno:*
Click to expand...

Just look at the last pic of the passenger side, and imagine it being the driver side, foo! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
well we want to see some pics tomorrow......ok,buddy...


----------



## showandgo

looks good but the main question is WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2004, 10:22 PM
> *looks good but the main question is WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:*


 Pull up to the bumper and find out! :0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2004, 10:22 PM
> *looks good but the main question is WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:*


  ooooohhhhhhh

someone is calling your ass out already...... :0 :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

BEYOTCH :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sorry neither of us have bumpers on yet :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jul 22 2004, 10:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Jul 22 2004, 10:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2004, 10:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2004, 10:16 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2004, 09:10 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--wired62
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 22 2004, 08:53 PM
> 
> damn damn damn,,,i cant stop lookin at these pics....i love that car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks homie!
> 
> Today i did the driver side window regulators, and glass with new rubber, door lock, door handle, fender flag, and the IMPALA letters.... so now the driver side matches the passenger side, lol.
> 
> Also installed the trunk latch and fought with the damn trunk torsion bars.... finally got those bitches in. Damn those things suck! :uh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where are the dam pics then....... :uh: :uh: :angry: :dunno:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Just look at the last pic of the passenger side, and imagine it being the driver side, foo! :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

well we want to see some pics tomorrow......ok,buddy...[/b][/quote]
Here Bean.... just for you, so you can sleep good tonight, LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

nice right hand drive


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2004, 10:33 PM
> *nice right hand drive*


 Very rare! lolol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 22 2004, 10:24 PM
> *BEYOTCH :biggrin:*


 When you sending my DVD out foo! Dont make me put you on the BAD SELLERS LIST! lolol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2004, 09:32 PM
> *sorry neither of us have bumpers on yet :biggrin:*


 actually we could do it cali style JK with no bumpers


----------



## JasonJ

:0 :0 :0 
Nah, i just cant roll like that!


----------



## showandgo

you going to johns tomorrow


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 22 2004, 10:10 PM
> *fought with the damn trunk torsion bars.... finally got those bitches in. Damn those things suck! :uh:*


 You got that right, Fuck trunk torsion bars GGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

MORE...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 23 2004, 08:44 AM
> *MORE...*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 24 2004, 07:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Jul 24 2004, 07:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Jul 23 2004, 08:44 AM
> *MORE...*


   [/b][/quote]
Yea! MORE MORE!!!





:ugh: 
Oh, ummm, forgot this was my post, i guess i should work on it some more huh? lol


----------



## Jd's64impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 16 2004, 08:06 PM
> *The rear seat....*


 hey jason is this the rear seat you got from me that looks good now


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 78&64dropped+Jul 24 2004, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (78&64dropped @ Jul 24 2004, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 16 2004, 08:06 PM
> *The rear seat....*


hey jason is this the rear seat you got from me that looks good now [/b][/quote]
Haha, yup, thats it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## On Fire

*SNICE! * :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

nice four :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Been doing all the boring stuff lately... 

Yesterday i borrowed my homies engine hoist and changed the bad transmission out, put the one i had rebuilt in its place.... my back, arms, shoulders, and neck still fuckin hurt! One man show around here most of the time.... 



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 27 2004, 08:56 PM


----------



## JasonJ

Another pic from yesterday....


----------



## JasonJ

Today i ran the new fuel lines and brake lines from the back up to the firewall.... also hung the exhaust and bolted it to the headers..... got lots of dirt in my eye.


----------



## JasonJ

Ever feel like you take one step forward and three steps back???

Everything under the hood like the firewall, the fender wells, underside of the hood is all painted to match the car..... except for the core support and fan shroud which is still black.... well, half black, half overspray. :angry: 

Decided to take the core support out to paint it so it matches everything else, and figured i could clean the engine better while its off also. 



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 27 2004, 09:08 PM


----------



## JasonJ

This is what happens to your car when it sits in a bodyshop for 6 months. The engine was even covered with plastic.  :angry:  :angry:  



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 27 2004, 08:58 PM


----------



## JasonJ

I didnt spend too much time cleaning it up.... was getting late, but i got it pretty good for now. 



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 27 2004, 08:59 PM


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

Kinda looks like an alien with the hoses like that, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

Nevermind the cheap chinese chrome valve covers, ill get nicer ones later.


----------



## JasonJ

Last one....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 27 2004, 08:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













look how beautiful that motor is......
need help i'll be over tomorrow..


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jul 27 2004, 09:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Jul 27 2004, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Jul 27 2004, 08:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













look how beautiful that motor is......
need help i'll be over tomorrow..[/b][/quote]
Too bad the clean pic on bottom is the "before it went to the bodyshop" pic.... and the dusty nasty one is the "after it went to the bodyshop" pic! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

And yea, you better be getting over here before someone comes and hauls your frame off! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 27 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Ever feel like you take one step forward and three steps back???
> 
> *


 yes I do :angry: this is from today.


the hardtop is looking 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  jason!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Jul 27 2004, 09:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Jul 27 2004, 09:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 27 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Ever feel like you take one step forward and three steps back???
> 
> *


yes I do :angry: this is from today.


the hardtop is looking 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  jason![/b][/quote]
:0 What in the hell are you doing?


----------



## skandalouz

Don't mind the valve covers, I got the for temporary use too, but I do mind that fugly waterpump plug. If you wanna know the part number to a nice chrome one, I can hook you up!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 27 2004, 09:28 PM
> *Don't mind the valve covers, I got the for temporary use too, but I do mind that fugly waterpump plug. If you wanna know the part number to a nice chrome one, I can hook you up! *


 Thats an Autozone special,,,, 24k gold! lol

Send me a better one and ill put it on. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 27 2004, 07:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 27 2004, 07:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--skandalouz_@Jul 27 2004, 09:28 PM
> *Don't mind the valve covers,  I got the for temporary use too,  but I do mind that fugly waterpump plug.  If you wanna know the part number to a nice chrome one,  I can hook you up! *


Thats an Autozone special,,,, 24k gold! lol

Send me a better one and ill put it on. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
only if you send me the ragtop! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Jul 27 2004, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (skandalouz @ Jul 27 2004, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2004, 07:34 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--skandalouz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 27 2004, 09:28 PM
> Don't mind the valve covers,  I got the for temporary use too,  but I do mind that fugly waterpump plug.  If you wanna know the part number to a nice chrome one,  I can hook you up! *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thats an Autozone special,,,, 24k gold! lol
> 
> Send me a better one and ill put it on. :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

only if you send me the ragtop! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 No fair!


----------



## Joe6pt0

Engine compartment looks clean as hell :thumbsup:

I noticed the braided fuel line off to the side, electric fuel pump?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 27 2004, 08:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 27 2004, 08:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2004, 09:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2004, 07:34 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--skandalouz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 27 2004, 09:28 PM
> Don't mind the valve covers,  I got the for temporary use too,  but I do mind that fugly waterpump plug.  If you wanna know the part number to a nice chrome one,  I can hook you up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats an Autozone special,,,, 24k gold! lol
> 
> Send me a better one and ill put it on. :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> only if you send me the ragtop! :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

:0 No fair![/b][/quote]
but then at least I would have a 1/2 finished car, instead of a dolly rider!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 27 2004, 10:55 PM
> *Engine compartment looks clean as hell :thumbsup:
> 
> I noticed the braided fuel line off to the side, electric fuel pump?*


 The fuel line was just hanging in those pics along with the hoses, it was later tucked away down the backside of the engine..... to the electric fuel pump.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lookin good Jay...............I know how all the small shit seems like the hardest :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

What up bean? They hauled your shit off to the impound lot today.


----------



## Perro

Damn


----------



## Mr Impala

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2004, 10:46 PM
> *What up bean? They hauled your shit off to the impound lot today.
> [snapback]2091939[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :twak: :twak: 
i want my 4,000 refund back.........!!!!!

if i was you ... i would keep close eye on the rag top.....


----------



## JasonJ

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, if its $4k sounds like you still owe me another $2500! Pay up sucka!



> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 31 2004, 12:30 AM
> *:tears:  :twak:  :twak:
> i want my 4,000 refund back.........!!!!!
> 
> if i was you ... i would keep close eye on the rag top.....
> [snapback]2092010[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2004, 11:39 PM
> *Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, if its $4k sounds like you still owe me another $2500! Pay up sucka!
> [snapback]2092029[/snapback]​*


i sent all the money..its not my fauth you smoked it up with your glass pipe...... :machinegun:


----------



## drasticbean

me and my little impala... its not all that.but its mine..nothing like driving a rag..


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Bean, you wanna sell what you have down here?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2004, 12:26 AM
> *Hey Bean, you wanna sell what you have down here?
> [snapback]2092169[/snapback]​*


no...why... pm me...


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 18 2004, 10:37 AM
> *Its my fat ass, im trying to rescue Gary, hes stuck under the truck. But i was too fat to reach him, so he had to spend the entire show under there.... i told him to just lay still and people would think hes part of the display.
> [snapback]2049499[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Been busy on the car, just not much worth taking pics of.

I need some help.... which one of these heater controls is correct for a 64 without a/c? The one with 3 or the one with 4? I think its the one with 3, if it is. mines broken... does anyone have an extra one in good condition i can get?


----------



## JasonJ

I redid the heater box today.... heres a pic with the new heater core and gaskets laid out.


----------



## JasonJ

I blew 40 years worth of crap out of there with an airhose and installed the new heater core..... hit it with some rattle can black, and put the new gaskets in place, and installed it back in the car. Done.


----------



## JasonJ

Also got started on the dash, it was bare, heres how it looked:


----------



## JasonJ

I buffed out all of the knobs and bezels for the switches so they would look new and installed the new dash trim.... but my wiper switch is missing in action. 

I spent half the day reworking the steering column, had to rewire some of it, its cool now, i just need to tighten the screws that hold the collar straight (thats why its crooked in the pic). And i still need to get new colum shift lever and blinker lever, mine are rustayyyyy.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

the 3 lever one is correct J


----------



## JasonJ

Last thing i did today was install new bulbs in the instrument cluster, then took the front off to blow the dust out of it. The damn mosqetoes start coming out about 8pm, so i always bounce..... not trying to catch the West Nile shit, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

Cool, thats what i was thinking, but wasnt sure. Im gonna have to find another one, this one is fucked.



> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jul 31 2004, 10:38 PM
> *the 3 lever one is correct J
> [snapback]2094099[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looking great pal! And with working heat? Damn I don't think I've seen too many impalas at all with heat or air.. I really doin't care about air but dammit here in Kentucky it get's REAL COLD in the winter.. Cool!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yo J....when replacing the heater core do both covers come off? The one inside the engine bay and the box inside the cab?? I need to replace mine also but don't want to do more work than necessary.....feel me!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 1 2004, 09:40 PM
> *Yo J....when replacing the heater core do both covers come off? The one inside the engine bay and the box inside the cab?? I need to replace mine also but don't want to do more work than necessary.....feel me!!
> [snapback]2096535[/snapback]​*


Yea, you have to remove the heater box from under the dash.... buts its pretty straight forward.

First off, unhook both heater hoses from the firewall and either unhook each cable from the heater box under the dash, or remove the heater controls from the dash so it comes out with the box.

You will have to remove the nuts from the cover on the engine side. I did mine without the inner fenders in, i think it would be extremly hard, if not impossible to get to them with the inner fender in place, you are better off to remove the passenger side inner fender to get to the nuts. There are 2 nuts on top, 3 nuts on bottom, and 2 screws around the blower motor area wayyyy up inside the fender where they would be pretty hard to reach. The "bolts" that these nuts screw onto are actually part of the housing thats under the dash... once you take the cover off of the engine side, the box under the dash will pretty much fall into the floor. (Just remember that the heater core will be full of coolant, so make sure someone is in there to catch it and keep it tipped back, otherwise youre gonna have some wet carpet).

Once you have the box out you will see the clamp that holds the heater core in.... its just a matter of removing 2 screws that hold the clamp, and lifting the old heater core out. Set the new one in, reinstall the clamp, install new gaskets, and bolt it back up.

You ever see an Impala with no carpet and all of the floorboards look pretty good except for the passenger side is really rusty??? A leaking heater core is the cause of this. Alot of times they just have a slow leak that trickles down the inside behind the carpet and rusts the floorpan out over the years without the owner even knowing it. The one i took out of mine was the OG one, it had a stamp on it that said 10 - 63.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 1 2004, 07:55 PM
> *Yea, you have to remove the heater box from under the dash.... buts its pretty straight forward.
> 
> First off, unhook both heater hoses from the firewall and either unhook each cable from the heater box under the dash, or remove the heater controls from the dash so it comes out with the box.
> 
> You will have to remove the nuts from the cover on the engine side. I did mine without the inner fenders in, i think it would be extremly hard, if not impossible to get to them with the inner fender in place, you are better off to remove the passenger side inner fender to get to the nuts. There are 2 nuts on top, 3 nuts on bottom, and 2 screws around the blower motor area wayyyy up inside the fender where they would be pretty hard to reach. The "bolts" that these nuts screw onto are actually part of the housing thats under the dash... once you take the cover off of the engine side, the box under the dash will pretty much fall into the floor. (Just remember that the heater core will be full of coolant, so make sure someone is in there to catch it and keep it tipped back, otherwise youre gonna have some wet carpet).
> 
> Once you have the box out you will see the clamp that holds the heater core in.... its just a matter of removing 2 screws that hold the clamp, and lifting the old heater core out. Set the new one in, reinstall the clamp, install new gaskets, and bolt it back up.
> 
> You ever see an Impala with no carpet and all of the floorboards look pretty good except for the passenger side is really rusty??? A leaking heater core is the cause of this. Alot of times they just have a slow leak that trickles down the inside behind the carpet and rusts the floorpan out over the years without the owner even knowing it. The one i took out of mine was the OG one, it had a stamp on it that said 10 - 63.
> [snapback]2096569[/snapback]​*


Thanks man......that clarifies alot!!


BTW - car is looking nice!!


----------



## drasticbean

more....!!


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 1 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Yea, you have to remove the heater box from under the dash.... buts its pretty straight forward.
> 
> First off, unhook both heater hoses from the firewall and either unhook each cable from the heater box under the dash, or remove the heater controls from the dash so it comes out with the box.
> 
> You will have to remove the nuts from the cover on the engine side. I did mine without the inner fenders in, i think it would be extremly hard, if not impossible to get to them with the inner fender in place, you are better off to remove the passenger side inner fender to get to the nuts. There are 2 nuts on top, 3 nuts on bottom, and 2 screws around the blower motor area wayyyy up inside the fender where they would be pretty hard to reach. The "bolts" that these nuts screw onto are actually part of the housing thats under the dash... once you take the cover off of the engine side, the box under the dash will pretty much fall into the floor. (Just remember that the heater core will be full of coolant, so make sure someone is in there to catch it and keep it tipped back, otherwise youre gonna have some wet carpet).
> 
> Once you have the box out you will see the clamp that holds the heater core in.... its just a matter of removing 2 screws that hold the clamp, and lifting the old heater core out. Set the new one in, reinstall the clamp, install new gaskets, and bolt it back up.
> 
> You ever see an Impala with no carpet and all of the floorboards look pretty good except for the passenger side is really rusty??? A leaking heater core is the cause of this. Alot of times they just have a slow leak that trickles down the inside behind the carpet and rusts the floorpan out over the years without the owner even knowing it. The one i took out of mine was the OG one, it had a stamp on it that said 10 - 63.
> [snapback]2096569[/snapback]​*



My heater core is leaking on my '55  It took me a while to figure it out because i thought it was coming from the doors when it rained but i put in rubber mats and it is leaking out from under the dash on the mats ... nasty rusty coolant :uh: Ohh well I am just going to bypass it because i live in sunny FL and it doesnt get too cold here for long.

Rob


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

Man Jason you are one hell of a car builder, love all the work you do to your rides homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love these post


----------



## cubnlynx

hey bro would you mind if i painted my car the same color as yours????





that color is off the fckin hook

i would go with chrome rims


what color interior you gonna do???]






car is looking great bro keep it up


----------



## lone star

hey on the heater core when i did my engine overhaul and i clamped the heater hoses on the core i cracked the shaft and it was a pinhole leak so i bought a new one at autozone, surprised me they stock them


i did the exchange with the inner fender still in place so its possible.....


----------



## lone star

by the way the car is coming together nicely


----------



## LIL_CARLITTO

Hey j your ride is turnin out nice...cant wait to see the after pics.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

i love it....any new pics J?


----------



## JasonJ

Shit man, been working on a ton of little stuff, i got the engine to turn over yesterday, but cant run it yet because i didnt have any tranny fluid.... but i bought a new master cylinder and rear wheel cylinders, so after the front end is back together and the engine is running, ill start on the brakes.

Today i panted all of the stuff that got missed..... like the core support, all of the grille braces, the hood latch assembly, grille side fillers, new gas tank, etc.... all that stuff was still black from before, but now it had lots of nasty overspray.... had to get it right.

I forgot my camera though, ill take pics of the stuff i painted tomorrow.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 5 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Shit man, been working on a ton of little stuff, i got the engine to turn over yesterday, but cant run it yet because i didnt have any tranny fluid.... but i bought a new master cylinder and rear wheel cylinders, so after the front end is back together and the engine is running, ill start on the brakes.
> 
> Today i panted all of the stuff that got missed..... like the core support, all of the grille braces, the hood latch assembly, grille side fillers, new gas tank, etc.... all that stuff was still black from before, but now it had lots of nasty overspray.... had to get it right.
> 
> I forgot my camera though, ill take pics of the stuff i painted tomorrow.
> [snapback]2110068[/snapback]​*


thats straight,,,,,,lookin real good,,cant wait to see the new pics :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Here is a pic of the misc stuff i painted yesterday....


----------



## JasonJ

This morning i got started assembling the front end again.


----------



## JasonJ

Got the radiator and fan shroud mounted, and hooked up the radiator and heater hoses, added some fluids.......


----------



## JasonJ

Another pic.....


----------



## JasonJ

And tonight was a big night, i hot wired the electric fuel pump, went and got a Gatorade bottle full of gas and.... IT RUNS GREAT, but it smokes... errr.

(Its running in this pic).


----------



## BRAVO

looking good man


ohh yea,,,i like how you figured a way to get some tease pics of that rag in there


----------



## Guest

Such a fresh ride homes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

super de duper!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 6 2004, 11:14 PM
> *looking good man
> ohh yea,,,i like how you figured a way to get some tease pics of that rag in there
> [snapback]2114024[/snapback]​*



I thought that was funny too. 

OH SHIT! I CAN SEE SOME OF THE PATTERN THROUGH THE FENDERWELL! :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: jason, keep it up.


----------



## 502Regal

New pics? Looks good.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Damn J looks realy good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Sorry for the slow updates, i went out of town to Memphis last weekend and just got back 2 days ago..... i bought a house down there and the closing is the 29th of this month..... so ive been busy with that and preparing to move.

But i did work on it alot yesterday..... i installed the driveshaft, the gas tank and electric fuel pump, all of the brake lines, new wheel cylinders in the rear, and new master cylinder.

The only thing i need is the linkage between the column and the transmission..... not sure if i have it or not, if not, i gotta find one quick!


----------



## CruizinKev

damn, very nice project!! keep up good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

looking good, it is really coming together sweet.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cubnlynx

what kind of intake and carb u using

specs


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by cubnlynx_@Aug 14 2004, 08:07 PM
> *what kind of intake and carb u using
> 
> specs
> [snapback]2134297[/snapback]​*


Its an Edelbrock Performer 2101 polished intake and Edelbrock 600cfm carb.


----------



## BIG NICK

LOOKS REAL GOOD JASON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

Looks very nice bro


----------



## juandik

is this one going to be at the uce picnic this weekend?


let try not too turn this into me hatein :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2004, 01:32 PM
> *is this one going to be at the uce picnic this weekend?
> let try not too turn this into me hatein :biggrin:
> [snapback]2135688[/snapback]​*


Nah man, not gonna make it... today was probably the last time ill get to work on it for a while, ive got to start packing and getting things ready to move. Im still going to try to hook up with the headliner guy and the glass man sometime in the next 2 weeks though.


----------



## JasonJ

Took care of all the little things that were left yesterday, just alot of little misc stuff like shocks, clamping the brake and fuel lines in place, etc.... also got the inner fenders in and got the car back on the ground.


----------



## JasonJ

Pics from today. :0
(Thanks for the help KingBROham).


----------



## JasonJ

:0


----------



## JasonJ

Im sitting on the floor, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Cool......it's actually drivable?? looking nice J....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 15 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Cool......it's actually drivable?? looking nice J....
> [snapback]2136893[/snapback]​*


Yea, finally, i was getting tired of crawling around under that car, lol.... glad to have it back on the ground.


----------



## CaptainNasty

:thumbsup:


----------



## On Fire

Bowtie Connection of the Midwest! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Ok Bean..... tonight your frame started the first leg of its journey to the big NYC...


----------



## JasonJ

One more for my big homie OG Bean....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 26 2004, 08:52 PM
> *One more for my big homie OG Bean....
> [snapback]2170615[/snapback]​*


Hey nice dayton banner .


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

hey u bleed your braking system and howd u do it, were having troubles on STREET SWEEPAZ 64 eith manual brakes hit me back


----------



## JasonJ

Well, as some of you already know..... me and my lady bought a house in the Memphis, TN area last month to be around family (none here) and ill be outty next Monday..... my internet gets cut off on Monday also. Im gonna try to get back online ASAP, but its not on the top of the list with all that ive got going on.... but ill be around.

Here are the final shots of the car, taken tonight. I havent had a chance to work on it alot, been packing and getting ready for the move. So for now, ill see you guys later, everybody take care and hold it down until i get back.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

hey now you can take me to graceland


----------



## JasonJ

Trying again with the pics...


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## timdog57

With all the glass installed it looks totally different already


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 27 2004, 12:23 AM
> *With all the glass installed it looks totally different already
> [snapback]2170709[/snapback]​*


Yea, almost looks like a car now, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Aug 26 2004, 11:53 PM
> *Hey nice dayton banner .
> [snapback]2170618[/snapback]​*


Compliments of my big homie MAX!!! :biggrin:  Thanks!


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 27 2004, 12:24 AM
> *Yea, almost looks like a car now, lol.
> [snapback]2170713[/snapback]​*


Looking damn good I might add, hope I will see it when it is done completly. Good job.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

Wish i would of had another week before the closing on the house, i would have installed the interior and the bumpers and trim, would have really looked like something then..... oh well, plenty of time for that later i guess.


----------



## CaptainNasty

Looks great J, I remember seeing this thing at james' shop, damn it has came along way......good luck on the move homie!


----------



## gibby64

absolutly looking beautiful jason!!.....nice work!!.....and good luck on your move, hope everything gets there in one piece!!......especially your orange baby!!....


----------



## badass 64

Nice work, there's no car in the world that's so fun to work on as an classic Impala, nothing beats that! Looking at those pics makes me wanna RUN down to the garage and continue wrenchin'!


----------



## JasonJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks like it's almost there!


----------



## cubnlynx

un fucking believable that car looks great bro especialy compared to what it looked like keep it bro and next thing you know the car will be done



You got my two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks homies.


----------



## dsgb

When u gonna show the orange one.I like both but man the orange is just bad ass.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn Jason, you are doing the damn thang Uce. good job homie keep up the good work. I'm lookin for a Impala right now, hope I can find one soon these pics make me wanna look even harder but I'm waiting for the right deal to come around....looks good UCE ONE LOVE


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I like the color on that 64, everything matching interior and stuff on the way gonna be the same too???????


----------



## impalapartz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 26 2004, 08:50 PM
> *Ok Bean..... tonight your frame started the first leg of its journey to the big NYC...
> [snapback]2170610[/snapback]​*



motherfuckers going the wrong way. somehow ended up at my house which is farther west :0


----------



## drasticbean

keep hope alive...... :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I have to be honest I didn't like the color at first but seing it put more together I kinda do. Anyway, I can appreciate all the hard work you put in it. It looks good!


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Unbelievable work man...Simply awsome!!!


----------



## drasticbean

jason....??? :dunno: 


:wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2004, 02:52 AM
> *jason....??? :dunno:
> :wave:
> [snapback]2230747[/snapback]​*


I think he moved back to TN.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Probably got the 4 street ready


----------



## Royalty

Talked to him last week, still busy getting settled in to the new house.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 20 2004, 05:53 AM
> *I think he moved back to TN.
> [snapback]2230866[/snapback]​*


 he became an farmer...


----------



## drasticbean

i think jason became a AMISH....


ttt


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 27 2004, 06:19 PM
> *i think jason became a AMISH....
> ttt
> [snapback]2251788[/snapback]​*


Either that or a Jehova that went to the wrong door! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 27 2004, 09:19 PM
> *i think jason became a AMISH....
> ttt
> [snapback]2251788[/snapback]​*


I feel like it with no internet! :angry: Im like Bean now.... gotta go to mom's house to get on LIL, haha.

I take it you got back to NYC ok?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 27 2004, 10:21 PM
> *I feel like it with no internet!  :angry:  Im like Bean now.... gotta go to mom's house to get on LIL, haha.
> 
> I take it you got back to NYC ok?
> [snapback]2251902[/snapback]​*


we got back fine...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> *I feel like it with no internet!  :angry:  Im like Bean now.... gotta go to mom's house to get on LIL, haha.
> 
> I take it you got back to NYC ok?
> [snapback]2251902[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 27 2004, 10:21 PM
> *I feel like it with no internet!  :angry:  Im like Bean now.... gotta go to mom's house to get on LIL, haha.
> 
> I take it you got back to NYC ok?
> [snapback]2251902[/snapback]​*


 moms house....??? shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 29 2004, 02:38 PM
> *moms house....??? shhhhhhhhhhh
> [snapback]2255446[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean

keep hope alive.....!!!


----------



## illegal regal

great work jason. This really inspires me to do something with my "ugly"64 rag  

So, lets see some more pics


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

between the color combo, the engine bay, the CRISP black int, and the all new dash and door trim, bumpers, and weatherstripping..... that is my dream car. PS- POST PICS WITH THE TRIM ON!


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Jason, Car looks great.

Whats the exterior color called?


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Oct 30 2004, 06:27 PM
> *Hey Jason, Car looks great.
> 
> Whats the exterior color called?
> [snapback]2344177[/snapback]​*


charcoal i believe


----------



## Guest

Hey Jason, call me when you read this. Unless its like 5 am, LOL.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 31 2004, 12:30 AM
> *Hey Jason, call me when you read this.  Unless its like 5 am, LOL.
> [snapback]2344562[/snapback]​*


Alright, ill call you at 4am. :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83

When are you putting in tha bags???!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Do you know anyone who would be calling me at the new # from Syracuse, NY? :dunno:


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 25 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Do you know anyone who would be calling me at the new # from Syracuse, NY?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2448130[/snapback]​*


damn i was sleep calling again?


----------



## JasonJ

Finally got some new pics.... here are the cars just after being unloaded at my new crizzib! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

Sorry for the big shitty pics, dunno what happened.


----------



## JasonJ

This is what i see when i look out of the kitchen door. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

nice house, garage and cars


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Regalized

nice :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Mr Impala

gonna leave the bumpers off and make it a circus car


----------



## M.Fuentes

ur my idle


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice.....what's your neighbors like?


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

Last one.


----------



## lone star

nice pics


----------



## Jeff

Looks good Jason!

Glad to see the move went good.

I'll hit you up this week.

I've been busy, car is another story. :uh:


----------



## wired61

very nice Jason,,,,,nice house,cars


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 30 2004, 09:08 PM
> *Nice.....what's your neighbors like?
> [snapback]2462654[/snapback]​*


They are all older, but i got lucky, they are all cool as shit. The guy on one side is retired and builds transmissions and engines for racecars, the guy on the other side builds bikes in his spare time and told me he has a small machine shop in his garage, and the guy across the street has an early 90's Mustang GT with all kinds of engine stuff, and he has an old 70's Mustang that hes restoring too. The Mustang guy and the racecar engine building guy stand out in the driveway and drink beer, they remind me of the guys on "King of the Hill". :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Nov 30 2004, 10:05 PM
> *Looks good Jason!
> 
> Glad to see the move went good.
> 
> I'll hit you up this week.
> 
> I've been busy, car is another story.  :uh:
> 
> 
> [snapback]2462746[/snapback]​*


Damn man, i was hoping you would have good news on the car next time i talked to you.  Buy this one! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and encouragement. Its just hard to go from having a shop with plenty of room to a 2 car garage... its hard to work on the car with both of them in there.... gotta get used to it.


----------



## Mr Impala

Sounds like your in ******* ville =-)


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 30 2004, 09:24 PM
> *Thanks to everyone for the kind words and encouragement. Its just hard to go from having a shop with plenty of room to a 2 car garage... its hard to work on the car with both of them in there.... gotta get used to it.
> [snapback]2462768[/snapback]​*


rent another garage?


glad the move went ok for u


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 30 2004, 07:24 PM
> *Thanks to everyone for the kind words and encouragement. Its just hard to go from having a shop with plenty of room to a 2 car garage... its hard to work on the car with both of them in there.... gotta get used to it.
> [snapback]2462768[/snapback]​*


imagine a ONE CAR GARAGE :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 30 2004, 09:07 PM
> *They are all older, but i got lucky, they are all cool as shit. The guy on one side is retired and builds transmissions and engines for racecars, the guy on the other side builds bikes in his spare time and told me he has a small machine shop in his garage, and the guy across the street has an early 90's Mustang GT with all kinds of engine stuff, and he has an old 70's Mustang that hes restoring too. The Mustang guy and the racecar engine building guy stand out in the driveway and drink beer, they remind me of the guys on "King of the Hill".  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2462752[/snapback]​*


A nice neighborhood with neighbors like that is great. That would be a place I would like to live. Cool ass neighbors who enjoy cars and drink beer. :biggrin:  Maybe I should move into your neighborhood. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

LUCKY ASS BASTARD..!!!!!!! 






































you can never show a side pic of the convert ,can you ?????......hahahaahaah


----------



## 77monte4pumps

i feel so sorry for myself now after seeing these pics.... damn jason your just killin em.


----------



## showandgo

his neighbors are like damn gangbangers moved in next door


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'm happy for ya Jason! Honestly I am! Hope to one day have it like you do.. Living your dreams in a beautiful house, with two badass 64 impalas.. A Hardtop AND and drop that'll kill a whole lot of shit out one the East AND THE WEST! Wish Kentucky could still claim having such a badass builder but looks liek the move was for the better.. Plus you got cool ass ******* neighbors that love cars.. Perfect!

Nothing better than an old ******* with a mini machine shop in their garage that reeks of cigarette smoke Pearl Jam and Kiss posters and has the radio on the classic rock station 24/7 while ou tin the garage workin! lol HAve a few over here.. :biggrin: 

Good luck and keep us posted man! The hardtop is damn near done for the most part! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 1 2004, 12:49 AM
> *I'm happy for ya Jason!  Honestly I am!  Hope to one day have it like you do.. Living your dreams in a beautiful house, with two badass 64 impalas..  A Hardtop AND and drop that'll kill a whole lot of shit out one the East AND THE WEST!  Wish Kentucky could still claim having such a badass builder but looks liek the move was for the better..  Plus you got cool ass ******* neighbors that love cars..  Perfect!
> 
> Nothing better than an old ******* with a mini machine shop in their garage that reeks of cigarette smoke Pearl Jam and Kiss posters and has the radio on the classic rock station 24/7 while ou tin the garage workin! lol  HAve a few over here.. :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted man!  The hardtop is damn near done for the most part! :0
> [snapback]2463238[/snapback]​*


Dont worry little homie, as much as you are into lowriding at your age, you will have it like this too.... i didnt start lowriding until i was 17.... you got a big head start on me, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 30 2004, 10:46 PM
> *imagine a ONE CAR GARAGE  :uh:
> [snapback]2462799[/snapback]​*


 Damn, i would kill myself... how do you do it?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 30 2004, 11:37 PM
> *LUCKY ASS BASTARD..!!!!!!!
> you can never show a side pic of the convert ,can you ?????......hahahaahaah
> [snapback]2462952[/snapback]​*


You act like i just won the NYC lotto or something foolio! lol

And dont act like you havent seen the rag up close and personal! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 1 2004, 12:21 AM
> *his neighbors are like damn gangbangers moved in next door
> [snapback]2463107[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yea, i could tell from the looks on their faces.... they saw the cars, the baggy pants, the tattoos, lmao.

But they all came over and welcomed us to the neighborhood and after talking about cars for a few hours they figured out that lowriders are just like them, only cooler!


----------



## bigjaydogg

damn you got one sick ass drop!! im 18 and own 64 impala 2 door that is almost done! i plan on selling it and getting a drop to work on. i buy everything with all my own money! i do all my body work my brother taught me a shitload. theonly thing i havent done and would love to do is weld! but i hope to own a drop by january! once i sell this hardtop!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2004, 05:46 PM
> *You act like i just won the NYC lotto or something foolio! lol
> 
> And dont act like you havent seen the rag up close and personal!  :0
> [snapback]2465860[/snapback]​*


i dont know what yor talking about .... :dunno:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 30 2004, 09:00 PM
> *This is what i see when i look out of the kitchen door.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2462622[/snapback]​*



thats a great pic! :0


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## JasonJ

Bean, you didnt come help me paint the living room in the new house, whats up with that? I forgot to take update pics of the car but i have about 1/2 of the interior installed, so its starting to look like something now. :biggrin: Ill take pics and post em next time i get online.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## timdog57

WOW, can't wait for the front seat.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looks good Jason!


----------



## TRUDAWG

.....nice job....and that crib is Phat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Sweet! I was hoping to hear from you soon! Great too see all my homies pulling their rides together.. Amazing how that thing went from practically being a shell that what it is now.. Can't wait to see it on the bumper! Maybe SOuthern Showdown?? :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2005, 11:12 AM
> *.....nice job....and that crib is Phat! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2607352[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie.... hey i saw you talking about taking your car to AZ.... are you moving there or something?


----------



## "G-Money"

Lookin good PlayBoy. If I hit the Lotto. I'll be down there to see ya about that 4. lol. good work though.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2004, 05:49 PM
> *they figured out that lowriders are just like them, only cooler!
> [snapback]2465873[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA CREW

I like the og interior.....car is looking REAL nice.


----------



## LacTre

Nice cars . Great work. Congrats on your rides.


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks for the kind words everyone.... its really coming out nice, im glad you guys like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

you take paypal? :biggrin: Sup J!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2005, 04:10 PM
> *you take paypal? :biggrin: Sup J!
> [snapback]2621679[/snapback]​*


You already know the answer to that homie! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Is that a interior kit? If so did you do it yourself, and was it hard to do? Im getting ready to buy a interior kit for my 64 and I just want to know if it is something I can do on my own, with the right tools of course.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 19 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Is that a interior kit? If so did you do it yourself, and was it hard to do? Im getting ready to buy a interior kit for my 64 and I just want to know if it is something I can do on my own, with the right tools of course.
> [snapback]2623204[/snapback]​*


Its a CARS1 kit, they make a very nice kit, worth the extra $. I did everything myself except for the headliner, paid a pro to do that. But as far as the interior kit goes... I thought it was easy, but i used to work for a factory where we made the seats for a Toyota assembly plant... we made 500 seats a day and i worked there for almost 4 years..... so i kinda had some practice, lol.


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Jan 23 2005, 12:12 AM
> *  :biggrin:    :wave:
> [snapback]2634174[/snapback]​*


Whats up you big pimp? Hope we get to kick it at some shows this year. I moved to the Memphis, TN area in case you didnt know.... you ever get over this way, hit me up!


----------



## bigjaydogg

whats the website for Car1 i want too take look at it.


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2005, 06:44 PM
> *Whats up you big pimp? Hope we get to kick it at some shows this year. I moved to the Memphis, TN area in case you didnt know.... you ever get over this way, hit me up!
> [snapback]2635714[/snapback]​*



YEAH I HEARD :biggrin: We'll be at Indy..You? Come down to Tampa...not to far


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Jan 23 2005, 05:17 PM
> *YEAH I HEARD :biggrin:  We'll be at Indy..You?  Come down to Tampa...not to far
> [snapback]2635848[/snapback]​*


Hmmm, i dunno... ill have to get back to you on that. What about Dallas... you gonna be there?


----------



## Texas Massacre

You bring one of the the 64's to Dallas?


----------



## JasonJ

I dunno if the hardtop will be ready, money is tight right now.... but i want to come check the show out regardless.


----------



## JasonJ

Finally, a place to sit.


----------



## JasonJ

Last night i sat in it and pretended like i was driving licking the switch, lolol.


----------



## Mr Impala

why dont you pretend to put the door panels in now


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2005, 04:57 PM
> *why dont you pretend to put the door panels in now
> [snapback]2689858[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## JasonJ

I will as soon as you pretend you can build a car as nice as me. :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Where you at Mr Impala???? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 6 2005, 06:51 PM
> *I will as soon as you pretend you can build a car as nice as me.  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2689997[/snapback]​*


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works

I did everything myself except for the headliner, paid a pro to do that. 



Come on bro...you should have more confidence in yourself than that! The headliner isn't that hard....trust me, if you did the seats you could have done the headliner... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Mannnnnnnnn, all of the top bows were out and laying in the trunk, i didnt have any glue, and that shit looked hard.... plus the guy had a shop next door to mine... it was too easy, lol. After seeing him do mine i think i could do it next time though... i just didnt know where to start.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 12 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Mannnnnnnnn, all of the top bows were out and laying in the trunk, i didnt have any glue, and that shit looked hard.... plus the guy had a shop next door to mine... it was too easy, lol. After seeing him do mine i think i could do it next time though... i just didnt know where to start.
> [snapback]2716291[/snapback]​*


did you have to replace all that board that the headliner gets stapled to? mine was all rotten and ripped out then i took my headliner out.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 12 2005, 05:07 PM
> *did you have to replace all that board that the headliner gets stapled to?  mine was all rotten and ripped out then i took my headliner out.
> [snapback]2716387[/snapback]​*


So was mine, only about 1/2 of it was still there when i got the car.... the guy just cleaned the area where that tack strip should be with a wire wheel on a drill and used some bad ass ahesive that looked like snot, lol. Its strong as fuck.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 12 2005, 04:17 PM
> *So was mine, only about 1/2 of it was still there when i got the car.... the guy just cleaned the area where that tack strip should be with a wire wheel on a drill and used some bad ass ahesive that looked like snot, lol. Its strong as fuck.
> [snapback]2716458[/snapback]​*


ya, headliner glue, that stuff is horrible. thanx


----------



## JasonJ

I drove the car around the block and around the neighborhood the last few days.... cant go too far though, didnt have any brake lights or turn signals.... not to mention no plates or insurance, lol. Anyways, i figured i better see whats up with getting some lights..... i got some bulbs, put em in and NOTHING. Theres all kinds of wiring problems with this car..... i had to replace a bad brake light switch, headlight switch, and i eventually ended up swapping out the entire dash harness with an extra one i had laying around. 

Heres what i had to deal with.... dont you just love old cars? :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

The extra dash harness was good enough to get me some marker lights, tail lights, and dash lights.... still no blinkers though...... im gonna order a new dash harness for a little extra fire insurance if you know what i mean. I need to get some headlights huh?


----------



## JasonJ

3 out of 4 aint bad for 41 year old wiring i guess..... got one bad socket, gonna have to replace.

Oh yea, i finally got around to putting the rear bumper on.... just need the trim rings on the tail lights and the trunk emblem and it will look pretty good.


----------



## skandalouz

Jason, I know the electrical problems of these old POS's, I went through it all, swapping harnesses and such, it sux ass. I rebuilt my harness becasue I have a lot of stuff added in. I have all the wiring diagrams for all the circuits if you need any of them. let me know.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Tell me about it....Just a few days ago the whole car has been shutting off....My Harnesses at the firewall are not making good contact. Looks like a complete wiring overhaul is on my to do list next.


----------



## badass 64

Nice work as useal Jason...


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 19 2005, 11:08 PM
> *3 out of 4 aint bad for 41 year old wiring i guess..... got one bad socket, gonna have to replace.
> 
> Oh yea, i finally got around to putting the rear bumper on.... just need the trim rings on the tail lights and the trunk emblem and it will look pretty good.
> [snapback]2750042[/snapback]​*


I have a brand new set of taillight trim forsale, I ended up buy a taillight kit so I have a extra set.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 19 2005, 10:08 PM
> *3 out of 4 aint bad for 41 year old wiring i guess..... got one bad socket, gonna have to replace.
> 
> Oh yea, i finally got around to putting the rear bumper on.... just need the trim rings on the tail lights and the trunk emblem and it will look pretty good.
> [snapback]2750042[/snapback]​*


The black inset's for the rear deck panels look nice. Did you paint those yourself or buy them like that already done??


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2005, 06:22 AM
> *Tell me about it....Just a few days ago the whole car has been shutting off....My Harnesses at the firewall are not making good contact. Looks like a complete wiring overhaul is on my to do list next.
> [snapback]2751105[/snapback]​*


Mine was doing the exact same thing with the first harness... i would have to wiggle the wire bundle where it enters the fuse box under the dash.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 20 2005, 09:45 AM
> *The black inset's for the rear deck panels look nice. Did you paint those yourself or buy them like that already done??
> [snapback]2751305[/snapback]​*


Nah, i painted them along with the side trim.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2005, 11:25 AM
> *Nah, i painted them along with the side trim.
> [snapback]2751378[/snapback]​*


Just a thought I had, maybee you should paint the dash trim to match the outside? I personally think that would look good, then again thats just my opinion. LOL


----------



## JasonJ

I thought about painting the dash trim and the ribbed part of the bench seat trim.... but decided i against it for now.


----------



## Joe6pt0

Its coming along  Ya know, for a car just to "get you by" it sure is bad ass


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Feb 20 2005, 07:39 PM~
> *Its coming along  Ya know, for a car just to "get you by" it sure is bad ass
> [snapback]2753211[/snapback]​*


Thanks... yea the original plan was to just get it presentable to drive on the streets while i worked on the rag, but i cant do anything half ass. Go back to the beginning of this post and see where we had already done the engine compartment but then the tranny ended up being bad..... then here comes Brent acting like the little devil on my shoulder...."fuck it, the tranny is bad, you might as well take the body off the frame and wrap a frame for it"..... the rest is history, lol.

Hows that Seven coming along???


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Thanks... yea the original plan was to just get it presentable to drive on the streets while i worked on the rag, but i cant do anything half ass. Hows that Seven coming along???
> [snapback]2753233[/snapback]​*


slowly :biggrin: as soon as it gets about ~50 degrees out i'll be painting the underbody to match and then dropping it back on the frame (sittin in primer now)


----------



## JasonJ

Cool homie, cant wait to see it back on the frame.... i bet the neighbors cant wait either! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 23 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Cool homie, cant wait to see it back on the frame.... i bet the neighbors cant wait either!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2767616[/snapback]​*


blah blah blah...... thats all i ever hear from you .... :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

This topic makes me sick...

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2005, 06:15 PM
> *blah blah blah...... thats all i ever hear from you .... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2767677[/snapback]​*


Naw see..... i told him i couldnt wait to see his back ON the frame.... i tell you i cant wait to see yours OFF the frame! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Feb 23 2005, 06:16 PM
> *This topic makes me sick...
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2767679[/snapback]​*


Jeff... you just need to go ahead and get your shit back from that dickneck fucker and go somewhere else! :guns:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 23 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Jeff... you just need to go ahead and get your shit back from that dickneck fucker and go somewhere else!  :guns:
> [snapback]2767724[/snapback]​*


Collecting my money will be the hard part.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Feb 23 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Collecting my money will be the hard part.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2767734[/snapback]​*


pay brent to go get you money ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: one big slap to the face will wake him up...hahaha


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2005, 07:51 PM
> *pay brent to go get you money ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: one big slap to the face will wake him up...hahaha
> [snapback]2767761[/snapback]​*


It may work...

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Feb 23 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Collecting my money will be the hard part.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2767734[/snapback]​*


----------



## JasonJ

Got the door panels on, but no armrests yet.


----------



## JasonJ

Driver side


----------



## JasonJ

Its amazing what a difference some headlights make, lol.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

Im using the original headlight harness that was in the car when i got it.... it was so hacked up it took me an hour to figure out how to rig it to get the lights to work.... 

The low beams work fine, but when i hit the dimmer switch to turn the brights on, they dont come on and the low beams go out. :uh: Also when i hit the brakes, the dash lights come on. :uh: :uh: 

Im going to be getting all new wiring front to back anyways, this shit is only temporary.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Royalty

Looking good J gonna make indy?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

im painting my 61 the color of ht, just so i can be like you J!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  




















J/k I love the color though.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2005, 04:56 PM
> *Im using the original headlight harness that was in the car when i got it.... it was so hacked up it took me an hour to figure out how to rig it to get the lights to work....
> 
> The low beams work fine, but when i hit the dimmer switch to turn the brights on, they dont come on and the low beams go out.  :uh:  Also when i hit the brakes, the dash lights come on also. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Im going to be getting all new wiring front to back anyways, this shit is only temporary.
> [snapback]2789853[/snapback]​*



looking good. gotta love the hack jobs people do. I severely modified my engine and front light harnesses, removed all that was unnecessary, and added a couple of things in!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 28 2005, 06:58 PM
> *looking good.  gotta love the hack jobs people do.  I severely modified my engine and front light harnesses,  removed all that was unnecessary,  and added a couple of things in!
> [snapback]2790064[/snapback]​*


Yea, i bet you eliminated all that voltage regulator crap didnt you? I have a 1 wire alternator so when i order the new headlight harness im gonna get it modified for that so it cuts out all that garbage. M&H makes it for a 1 wire alt.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks great! Man I wanna see it juiced and hittin! I know you got a lot of time and money invested in your cars and you haven't to enjoy them yet for real.. Your time is due.. You should be a in a few magazines here shortly homie! We still rootin 4 you! Holla!


----------



## SinCity702

twins??? lol this one is from One Luv here in Vegas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looks damn good J


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 28 2005, 08:44 PM
> *Looks great!  Man I wanna see it juiced and hittin!  I know you got a lot of time and money invested in your cars and you haven't to enjoy them yet for real..  Your time is due..  You should be a in a few magazines here shortly homie!  We still rootin 4 you!  Holla!
> [snapback]2790465[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Feb 28 2005, 08:51 PM
> *twins??? lol this one is from One Luv here in Vegas :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2790508[/snapback]​*












Damn, they do look similar..... that guy has good taste in cars! :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Yea, i bet you eliminated all that voltage regulator crap didnt you? I have a 1 wire alternator so when i order the new headlight harness im gonna get it modified for that so it cuts out all that garbage. M&H makes it for a 1 wire alt.
> [snapback]2790445[/snapback]​*



3 wire is what mines wired for, damned if I am doing a 1 wire, but I did omit some wires and extend others. I got rid of the voltage regulator too, and have an 8 ga lead from the battery to the horn relay. I also am adding in another small fuse block that everything is wired too, it gets its power direct fro mthe battery so no unnecessary strain on the old electrical system.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 28 2005, 09:02 PM
> *3 wire is what mines wired for,  damned if I am doing a 1 wire,  but I did omit some wires and extend others.  I got rid of the voltage regulator too,  and have an 8 ga lead from the battery to the horn  relay.  I also am adding in another small fuse block that everything is wired too,  it gets its power direct fro mthe battery so no unnecessary strain on the old electrical system.
> [snapback]2790581[/snapback]​*


You dont like the one wire alternators? You have the original style externally regulated alternator on yours, but eliminated the regulator on the core support??? Im a little confused. The one wire alt. thats on this car is the one that was on my ragtop about 8 or 9 years ago.... ive never had a problem with mine.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz

Here read up on it:

CLICK LINK

I can run my alt as a 1 wire or a 3 wire. I refer 3 wire, you'll see why. I got rid of the voltage regulator and will use just the horn relay now.


----------



## JasonJ

skandalouz[/i]@Feb 28 2005 said:


> Damn, you done went and broke the link, lol.... ill be sure to hit it up later.... thanks.


----------



## lone star

looks good


----------



## gibby64

jason, i really admire your persistance... not many ppl have what it takes to see a project through to the end, most get half way through and burn out.... it looks VERY nice, i can only imagine what the vert is gonna look like... i'm curious as to what the final bill was for the hardtop after all the reciepts were acounted for so i can know about how much mine is gonna cost me....


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Skandalouz... that was good reading on that site, i learned alot, thanks!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Feb 28 2005, 11:10 PM
> *jason, i really admire your persistance... not many ppl have what it takes to see a project through to the end, most get half way through and burn out.... it looks VERY nice, i can only imagine what the vert is gonna look like... i'm curious as to what the final bill was for the hardtop after all the reciepts were acounted for so i can know about how much mine is gonna cost me....
> [snapback]2791147[/snapback]​*


First, thanks for the kind words homie.... its been a long road with alot of bumps along the way, but now its finally starting to look like something.

As for what the final bill would be to build a car like this....... well, i do save all receipts but im not sure on a total yet, because its still not done.... i still have to get all new wiring front to back which can run about $300-$500 and tons of little things im still working on such as adding a few accessories like front and rear bumper guards, gas door guard, knuckle guards, etc.... all that stuff adds up. Plus i have skirts for it, but i would need to do something to the rearend to run them after i lift the car, and the engine is a 283 with 75k miles on it which i eventually plan to swap out sometime down the line with a 327 or 350.

With all that being said and not including those items listed above or the future hydraulic set-up... i can tell you what it has cost me so far. Just be advised that i built this car FOR ME, so i replaced everything that needed it.... im talking all fuel lines, brake lines, exhaust, master cylinder, wheel cylinders, transmission, driveshaft, weatherstripping, windowfelts, etc..... all that stuff adds up quick, and theres still alot of things i would like to do, but simply do not have the money for it right now. But one thing is for sure... you can never put a price tag on your time spent. 

Now ill admit i have had a few hook-ups and/or discounts along the way that probably saved me somewhere around $2500 total. I bought the car the way you see it pictured at the beginning of this thread for $2k..... up to the point im at right now actual money spent on the car including the price of the car, the wrapped frame, paint and body, interior, etc is between $15-16k, and if i didnt have the hook-ups along the way, you could just say that would be around $18k..... so by the time i lift the car and do other things i want to do, it will top $20k easy.... probably pushing $25k.

I didnt expect it to cost this much.... to tell you the truth, i expected to spend about half of what i did... but like i said, i built it for me, i cant half ass anything, so things add up. So next time someone sees a nice classic for sale and thinks the price is too high, think again.


----------



## graham

"So next time someone sees a nice classic for sale and thinks the price is too high, think again. "







well said.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's funny with my headlights are when I have the high beams on they work fine, but when I click down to the low beams, the little tip of the element on the high beams stays red, like there's low voltage still going to them....I can't figure out what's doing it!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2005, 03:08 PM
> *What's funny with my headlights are when I have the high beams on they work fine, but when I click down to the low beams, the little tip of the element on the high beams stays red, like there's low voltage still going to them....I can't figure out what's doing it!!
> [snapback]2794066[/snapback]​*


When you have your brights on.... are all 4 lights lit, or just the high beams?

And the tip of the element glowing in the highbeams is caused by a bad ground.... mine was doing that at first until i fixed the ground... after you fix it, your lowbeams should brighten up also.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2005, 03:45 PM
> *When you have your brights on.... are all 4 lights lit, or just the high beams?
> 
> And the tip of the element glowing in the highbeams is caused by a bad ground.... mine was doing that at first until i fixed the ground... after you fix it, your lowbeams should brighten up also.
> [snapback]2794354[/snapback]​*


Yes, all four lights work when the high beams are on!!

Did you just splice in and make a new ground or follow the old one?? Better yet, where is the ground wire located for all four lights??


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 1 2005, 04:09 PM
> *Yes, all four lights work when the high beams are on!!
> 
> Did you just splice in and make a new ground or follow the old one?? Better yet, where is the ground wire located for all four lights??
> [snapback]2794461[/snapback]​*


There are 2... one on each side.... if you have an assembly manual look at the wiring diagrams.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2005, 12:03 PM
> * So next time someone sees a nice classic for sale and thinks the price is too high, think again.
> [snapback]2793103[/snapback]​*


Lots of people don't realize what it takes monetarily and/or time wise to build an oldschool---the right way...thinking its more expense to build a newer car when it is clearly not the case. Shit adds up very quickly on a restoration plus upgrades. My numbers are running very similiar to Jason's and I do almost EVERYTHING myself--and thats no paint/ body work, no engine, nothing powder or chromed yet. :0 I keep a spreadsheet. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Hey Skandalouz... that was good reading on that site, i learned alot, thanks!
> [snapback]2793035[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 1 2005, 04:31 PM
> *Lots of people don't realize what it takes monetarily and/or time wise to build an oldschool---the right way...thinking its more expense to build a newer car when it is clearly not the case.    Shit adds up very quickly on a restoration plus upgrades.  My numbers are running very similiar to Jason's and I do almost EVERYTHING myself--and thats no paint/ body work, no engine, nothing powder or chromed yet.  :0  I keep a spreadsheet.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794581[/snapback]​*


Post pics you fucker!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 
:cheesy:


----------



## graham

what are u building???





> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 1 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Lots of people don't realize what it takes monetarily and/or time wise to build an oldschool---the right way...thinking its more expense to build a newer car when it is clearly not the case.    Shit adds up very quickly on a restoration plus upgrades.  My numbers are running very similiar to Jason's and I do almost EVERYTHING myself--and thats no paint/ body work, no engine, nothing powder or chromed yet.  :0  I keep a spreadsheet.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794581[/snapback]​*


----------



## BalleronaBudget

J,

I visit the M town all the time. I hope to see you rolling....

This car is well done.

You should bring it to the Arkansas Super Car show on 7/31/05 in Little Rock.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Mar 2 2005, 09:08 PM
> *J,
> 
> I visit the M town all the time.  I hope to see you rolling....
> 
> This car is well done.
> 
> You should bring it to the Arkansas Super Car show on 7/31/05 in Little Rock.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2800812[/snapback]​*


Cool, im originally from N. Little Rock, i still have some fam there..... where is the show held at?


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2005, 09:12 PM
> *Cool, im originally from N. Little Rock, i still have some fam there..... where is the show held at?
> [snapback]2800837[/snapback]​*



I am from SW Little Rock originally and the show is at Barton Coliseum in the Hall of Industry. It is thrown by Kulors and Kreations CC the owner of 1BADMax.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 1 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Lots of people don't realize what it takes monetarily and/or time wise to build an oldschool---the right way...thinking its more expense to build a newer car when it is clearly not the case.    Shit adds up very quickly on a restoration plus upgrades.  My numbers are running very similiar to Jason's and I do almost EVERYTHING myself--and thats no paint/ body work, no engine, nothing powder or chromed yet.  :0  I keep a spreadsheet.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794581[/snapback]​*



amen.


some people might set out to build a 20k car, but when its done, they look back at 50k plus.


----------



## san 312

true true, I ve already top 6 grand , and my car is still in pieces and need some body work done on the quaters and and driver side door. still need a tranny and a few pieces for the 327.complete interior kit is needed, So I know personally that its gonna be well around 20-25k when its finish to my standards! sure right now I can throw some bondo on the car drop a trans in ,get some wires and roll,but that aint my style My 64 is a classic and it will be treated like one! thats just shit I need for the car, not to mention the tools that a had to buy tio work on this car. I got receipts for close to $700 in tools. The biggest killer to the pocket is shipping on parts. notorious I'll be giving you call in a week or so, for some sheet metal. 

sorry about the rant in your post jasonj .


----------



## badass 64

Nice pics Jason! Wiering up those cars can sure be a bitch sometimes... :biggrin: 
Anyway, nice to see the progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Mar 2 2005, 11:06 PM
> *My 64 is a classic and it will be treated like one! [snapback]2801386[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 1 2005, 08:07 PM
> *Post pics you fucker!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> :cheesy:
> [snapback]2795416[/snapback]​*



NO! 



:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 3 2005, 02:48 PM
> *NO!
> :cheesy:
> [snapback]2803467[/snapback]​*



Dick! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Finally tied up alot of loose ends, alot of small things you cant see.... and a few things you can see such as the hood split, trunk split, antennas, tail light ornaments, rear bumper gaurds, license plates, etc. 

I still need to install the front bumper gaurds, knuckle gaurds, and maybe some headlight shields.... and i still need to get a trunk emblem bezel and a gas door gaurd and inside rear view mirror.  

Today i washed and detailed her up, sure looked nice all clean and shiney for the first time. I took her for a little cruise, nervous as shit the whole time though because i dont have insurance, and the fine for getting caught with no proof of insurance in my city is $1000! Fuck it, i took it right down the main strip, 3 times.  Then i drove to the pad and hit the shower, didnt even get no static from the cowards. 'Cause just yesterday them fools tried to blast me, saw the police and they rolled right past me. No flexin', didnt even look in a ****** direction as i ran the intersection............. and i didnt even have to use my AK, heres some pics from today. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Last one....


----------



## juandik

is that thing juiced?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 4 2005, 08:14 PM
> *is that thing juiced?
> [snapback]2810373[/snapback]​*


Not yet.... it just looks like it because its sitting on stock suspension in the back and some old cut down 4 tons and wood blocks in the front, lol. But thats what ill start on pretty soon, cant ride stock for long.


----------



## Mr Impala

still pimpin that I95 from nextel huh LMAO car looks sick man


----------



## Mr Impala

Still cant believe you copied me :angry:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Last one....
> [snapback]2810308[/snapback]​*



finally......j/k. car looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida

lookin tite as hell jay :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

Excuse me Lord ....but god damn that is a beautiful ass car Jason!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Finally tied up alot of loose ends, alot of small things you cant see.... and a few things you can see such as the hood split, trunk split, antennas, tail light ornaments, rear bumper gaurds, license plates, etc.
> 
> I still need to install the front bumper gaurds, knuckle gaurds, and maybe some headlight shields.... and i still need to get a trunk emblem bezel and a gas door gaurd and inside rear view mirror.
> 
> Today i washed and detailed her up, sure looked nice all clean and shiney for the first time. I took her for a little cruise, nervous as shit the whole time though because i dont have insurance, and the fine for getting caught with no proof of insurance in my city is $1000! Fuck it, i took it right down the main strip, 3 times.  Then i drove to the pad and hit the shower, didnt even get no static from the cowards. 'Cause just yesterday them fools tried to blast me, saw the police and they rolled right past me. No flexin', didnt even look in a ****** direction as i ran the intersection............. and i didnt even have to use my AK, heres some pics from today.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2810287[/snapback]​*


dam... thats sound like a rap song....hmmmmm??? :dunno: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 4 2005, 11:20 PM
> *dam... thats sound like a rap song....hmmmmm??? :dunno:  :wave:
> [snapback]2810622[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2005, 10:21 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2810624[/snapback]​*


jason loves his old school rap ...... i think he wanted to be a rapper back the days...

i can see it now...

MC search from 3rd base ,vanilla ice, everlast, eminem. and DJ jason j on the 1 and 2s


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 4 2005, 10:30 PM
> *jason loves his old school rap ...... i think he wanted to be a rapper back the days...
> 
> i can see it now...
> 
> MC  search from 3rd base ,vanilla ice, everlast, eminem. and DJ jason j on the 1 and 2s
> [snapback]2810660[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 4 2005, 09:30 PM
> *jason loves his old school rap ...... i think he wanted to be a rapper back the days...
> 
> i can see it now...
> 
> MC  search from 3rd base ,vanilla ice, everlast, eminem. and DJ jason j on the 1 and 2s
> [snapback]2810660[/snapback]​*


You asswipe! Dont you have some people to go cut up or something??? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 4 2005, 11:23 PM
> *You asswipe! Dont you have some people to go cut up or something???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2810853[/snapback]​*


nothing but love 4 life for my brother.... :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64

Nice ride homie!


----------



## Subwoofer

nice work man!

really nice!!


----------



## Jeff

Car looks great Jason.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup: beautiful ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Yo J, PM me your new address Im gonna send you something to bump in the 64.


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks everyone, it means alot. And Sixone, just sent! :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty

Car looks evil as hell! Very nice.


----------



## LacN_Thru

damn bro, cars lookin tight!


----------



## Texas Massacre

looks great! how about some pinstriping on it :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Jason,

How long has it taken from purchase to now?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Yo J, PM me your new address Im gonna send you something to bump in the 64.
> [snapback]2813098[/snapback]​*



all he needs is 4 6x9's :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The Fucker has every CD! He aint gettin' shit now! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2005, 04:30 PM
> *all he needs is 4 6x9's  :0
> [snapback]2834382[/snapback]​*


Yea, thanks for holding those for me..... now send them back!!! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2005, 07:08 PM
> *The Fucker has every CD! He aint gettin' shit now! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2835222[/snapback]​*


GrrrRRRrrrrRRRrrrrRRR! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Mar 10 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Jason,
> 
> How long has it taken from purchase to now?
> [snapback]2833948[/snapback]​*


Well i bought it and it sat in my homies backyard for a year until i started working on it. Been working on it for about a year and a half.... but 6 months of that the car was serving time in paint prison. :angry: So actual time spent working on it.... hmmmm, probably about a year.

From this:









To this:









To this:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Not that bad of a time frame. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## TRUDAWG

Nice job BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

how much did this project cost you? for like parts etc....just a rough idea if u can..thx


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 11 2005, 12:28 AM
> *how much did this project cost you? for like parts etc....just a rough idea if u can..thx
> [snapback]2836821[/snapback]​*


About 3/4 of the way down on page 29.


----------



## Mr64

To this:








[snapback]2836261[/snapback]​[/quote]

It's always cool to see a Franken-car become one. I've got a 64 right now that has parts from at least 12 different cars. They live on...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr64_@Mar 11 2005, 11:27 AM
> *To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always cool to see a Franken-car become one. I've got a 64 right now that has parts from at least 12 different cars. They live on...
> [snapback]2838485[/snapback]​*


Haha, yea i seriously thought about naming the car "Fraken-four" :roflmao: but like they say, old chevys never die, they just get restored.  

I guess i should name the car now....... any suggestions?


----------



## 187_Regal

Ive been tryin to throw you an idea but its kinda hard I think with the colors, dont get me wrong I love the car its just hard to name, Maybe you could just go with " Resurected"


----------



## JasonJ

Nah man, i picked the gray/black color sceme because i wanted something dark and scary.... something that makes little kids run away and scares old people. I need a creepy name, it'll come to me when the time is right.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

Mr64

That 64 is fuckin clean ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Momo64

Tight homie!


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

THE MAN BEHIND THE BUILD......



your a superstar..........


----------



## JasonJ

Bean.... feel free to print this pic out and hang it on the ceiling above your ladies side of the bed. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

so ugh .... now that thats done .... 


when you gonna work on the orange one ?


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Bean.... feel free to print this pic out and hang it on the ceiling above your ladies side of the bed.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2845364[/snapback]​*



LOL


----------



## bagdcutlass85

damn man tight werk, how much rust was in the car when you got it, a lot?? did you replace any body parts fenders skins whatever. and 16k isn't too bad. what you did is what i plan to do basically, get a 2 k 64 and do it up.


----------



## bagdcutlass85

oh and post more finished product pics and i love the interior.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 13 2005, 06:43 PM
> *damn man tight werk, how much rust was in the car when you got it, a lot?? did you replace any body parts fenders skins whatever. and 16k isn't too bad. what you did is what i plan to do basically, get a 2 k 64 and do it up.
> [snapback]2845989[/snapback]​*


Just because J got 16k into I can surely say you will most likely be in for it more ...be prepared,period.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

looks great man! what kind of headlights are those?


----------



## downsouthplaya

simply beautiful


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 13 2005, 04:43 PM
> *damn man tight werk, how much rust was in the car when you got it, a lot?? did you replace any body parts fenders skins whatever.
> [snapback]2845989[/snapback]​*


It was pretty solid, thats why i got it. All i had to replace was the ends of the front floor brace, a portion of the wetherstrip channel for the trunk, the tail panel between the trunk and bumper, and the bottom 2" of the passenger side quarter panel. I had the belly blasted and everything else was in good shape.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 13 2005, 09:56 PM
> *looks great man! what kind of headlights are those?
> [snapback]2847007[/snapback]​*


Whatever AutoZone sells for $5.99, lol.... Wagner i think??? Yellow and black box.


----------



## skandalouz

Looking good Jason, maybe one day I might release mine from my paint prison.
























Nice shoes, they really bring out your femine side. :0 j/k


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 13 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Looking good Jason,  maybe one day I might release mine from my paint prison.
> Nice shoes,  they really bring out your femine side.  :0    j/k
> [snapback]2847032[/snapback]​*


Damn man, gonna pick on my shoes after i sent you presents in the mail???


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Damn man, gonna pick on my shoes after i sent you presents in the mail???
> [snapback]2847034[/snapback]​*



I was joking, I'll consider the present a sponsorship! I'll even add it to my signature! LOL


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Bean.... feel free to print this pic out and hang it on the ceiling above your ladies side of the bed.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2845364[/snapback]​*


always be care when you post your picture on the internet.... ok buddy... :nono: :nono: 
...payback....




p.s.. beautiful fuckin 64... :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85

thats tight to know that there are some junkers out there that aren't all that horrible, makes me feel a lil better. i'm tryin to ask all the 64 restoring owners some questions so i can be prepared for the future. thanks


----------



## timdog57

Don't forget Jason still has to add the hydraulics to that expense. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Bean.... feel free to print this pic out and hang it on the ceiling above your ladies side of the bed.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2845364[/snapback]​*


i just got my photoshop program today... so you better watch it buddy.....






hmmmm........ what color dress should jason wear....????????


----------



## JasonJ

I got plenty of embarrassing pics of you that dont need a photoshop!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2005, 06:30 PM
> *I got plenty of embarrassing pics of you that dont need a photoshop!
> [snapback]2850043[/snapback]​*


the ones your woman has in her purse...????? i gave those to her to keep...... :biggrin: 



whats up brother man... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2005, 05:30 PM
> *I got plenty of embarrassing pics of you that dont need a photoshop!
> [snapback]2850043[/snapback]​*



damn, what a perfect opportunity for me to instigate :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2005, 02:21 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2842877[/snapback]​*



damn, didn't know they had Felix in KY :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 14 2005, 05:32 PM
> *the ones your woman has in her purse...?????  i gave those to her to keep...... :biggrin:
> whats up brother man... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2850057[/snapback]​*


She said she gave those away to this *** at work, you should be getting a call from a guy named "Cupcake" pretty soon. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2005, 05:37 PM
> *damn, didn't know they had Felix in KY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2850081[/snapback]​*


I got them out there at the dealership.... at that raggedy ass temporary parts counter they had when their regular one burnt down. It sucked.... me, Liv4Lacs, RhydersStreetWear, and MrImpala all crammed into this tiny room and they were slow as shit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2005, 05:43 PM
> *I got them out there at the dealership.... at that raggedy ass temporary parts counter they had when their regular one burnt down. It sucked.... me, Liv4Lacs, RhydersStreetWear, and MrImpala all crammed into this tiny room and they were slow as shit.
> [snapback]2850121[/snapback]​*


I got mine a long time ago, the old style. They didn't even want to give that shit up. I was like WTF? This is advertisement. Anyway, car looks good as shit. :biggrin: 

Watch out for Bean, he's acting like his shit is sitting, he's prolly got the body off now :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 14 2005, 07:08 PM
> *I got mine a long time ago, the old style. They didn't even want to give that shit up. I was like WTF? This is advertisement. Anyway, car looks good as shit.  :biggrin:
> 
> Watch out for Bean, he's acting like his shit is sitting, he's prolly got the body off now :0
> [snapback]2850220[/snapback]​*


hey...!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......what body...????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2005, 05:43 PM
> *I got them out there at the dealership.... at that raggedy ass temporary parts counter they had when their regular one burnt down. It sucked.... me, Liv4Lacs, RhydersStreetWear, and MrImpala all crammed into this tiny room and they were slow as shit.
> [snapback]2850121[/snapback]​*



BTW, thanks for inviting me-- :angry:


----------



## PITBULL

looking good j .... gonna have pumps very soon :0 ..........got one special for satans single pump ... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT for J cause he's saving my ass right now from going Insane in the membrane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

Car looks great Jason! As always!

Mine is still in prison, went and handled some things, car is underway again...

Pics soon.

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I took my bitch out for a spin today, it was 76 degrees and sunny. :cheesy: Drove her about 30 miles round trip to my homies house, thats the first time i have taken it out of my neighborhood, everything was great, turned alot of heads, had hoes flashin titties, you know... life in the 64.

I was trying to think of a name for her today.... something dark and sinister to fit in with the cars image, but not cheesy...... "Undertaker" is already taken by that Cadillac, and "The Creeper" was taken by a Super Natural built 64 thats in Japan..... so i thought about "The Intimidator".... ever heard of a car named that? Does it sound gay? I dont wanna copy someone elses cars name.....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I took my bitch out for a spin today, it was 76 degrees and sunny.  :cheesy:  Drove her about 30 miles round trip to my homies house, thats the first time i have taken it out of my neighborhood, everything was great, turned alot of heads, had hoes flashin titties, you know... life in the 64.
> 
> I was trying to think of a name for her today.... something dark and sinister to fit in with the cars image, but not cheesy...... "Undertaker" is already taken by that Cadillac, and "The Creeper" was taken by a Super Natural built 64 thats in Japan..... so i thought about "The Intimidator".... ever heard of a car named that? Does it sound gay? I dont wanna copy someone elses cars name.....
> [snapback]2949515[/snapback]​*


thats a fuckin beautiful picture....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2005, 09:11 PM
> *I took my bitch out for a spin today, it was 76 degrees and sunny.  :cheesy:  Drove her about 30 miles round trip to my homies house, thats the first time i have taken it out of my neighborhood, everything was great, turned alot of heads, had hoes flashin titties, you know... life in the 64.
> 
> I was trying to think of a name for her today.... something dark and sinister to fit in with the cars image, but not cheesy...... "Undertaker" is already taken by that Cadillac, and "The Creeper" was taken by a Super Natural built 64 thats in Japan..... so i thought about "The Intimidator".... ever heard of a car named that? Does it sound gay? I dont wanna copy someone elses cars name.....
> [snapback]2949515[/snapback]​*


'''INTIMIDATOR''' I THINK THERE WAS ONE ..AND OTHER THAN DALE EARNHART...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I took my bitch out for a spin today, it was 76 degrees and sunny.  :cheesy:  Drove her about 30 miles round trip to my homies house, thats the first time i have taken it out of my neighborhood, everything was great, turned alot of heads, had hoes flashin titties, you know... life in the 64.
> 
> I was trying to think of a name for her today.... something dark and sinister to fit in with the cars image, but not cheesy...... "Undertaker" is already taken by that Cadillac, and "The Creeper" was taken by a Super Natural built 64 thats in Japan..... so i thought about "The Intimidator".... ever heard of a car named that? Does it sound gay? I dont wanna copy someone elses cars name.....
> [snapback]2949515[/snapback]​*


names..
demon's alcohol...
waiting for darkness....
Ultimate Sin....
Evil Woman ...
when angels cry...
what you think...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 3 2005, 10:35 PM
> *names..
> demon's alcohol...
> waiting for darkness....
> Ultimate Sin....
> Evil Woman ...
> when angels cry...
> what you think...
> [snapback]2949666[/snapback]​*


Hmmmm, i like that "Ultimate Sin"..... i didnt know you listened to Ozzy! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 3 2005, 10:23 PM
> *'''INTIMIDATOR'''  I THINK THERE WAS ONE ..AND OTHER THAN DALE EARNHART...
> 
> 
> [snapback]2949587[/snapback]​*


Brent said he thinks it was a Tony Parker car named that.... im guessing it would have been the black 60 h/t??? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2005, 11:44 PM
> *Hmmmm, i like that "Ultimate Sin"..... i didnt know you listened to Ozzy!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2949713[/snapback]​*


i surprized you ...???


----------



## san 312

here are a few theme names( vision of hell, ashes from God, satans eye, deaths shadow, sick dream .


----------



## Momo64

That '64 is tight JasonJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

SINSATIONAL


----------



## Mastodon

black night


----------



## Domel

Hey JasonJ post some more pic of 64 in some nice scenery.
Please make some photos in big and good resolution.
I need some new wallpaper on my desktop.
Your 64 is BEAUTIFULL

respect.


----------



## Jeff

Well you have "La Santisima Muerte" who is the saint of death. Some people call her "Santa Muerte", might be an idea.

Here's a pic from Ebay of the one I have...










:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 4 2005, 09:58 AM
> *Well you have "La Santisima Muerte" who is the saint of death. Some people call her "Santa Muerte", might be an idea.
> 
> Here's a pic from Ebay of the one I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2950771[/snapback]​*


That would be kinda cool... the only problem with that is since im not fluent in Spanish, someone would ask me a month from now what the name of the car is and i would be like "uhhhh, i forget", lol. 

Im still thinking....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

damn that there is a nice piece of work :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Apr 4 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Hey JasonJ post some more pic of 64 in some nice scenery.
> Please make some photos in big and good resolution.
> I need some new wallpaper on my desktop.
> Your 64 is BEAUTIFULL
> 
> respect.
> [snapback]2950715[/snapback]​*


Yea, i need to take it out to a park or something dont i, i will sometime this summer. :cheesy:


----------



## Domel

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Yea, i need to take it out to a park or something dont i, i will sometime this summer.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2952210[/snapback]​*



GREAT I CAN'T WAIT
DO IT AS QUICK AS YOU CAN : :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ps.: this impala is on hydro or air?


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2005, 03:54 PM
> *That would be kinda cool... the only problem with that is since im not fluent in Spanish, someone would ask me a month from now what the name of the car is and i would be like "uhhhh, i forget", lol.
> 
> Im still thinking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2952165[/snapback]​*



thats the beautifulest 64 I have ever seen.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks BigNasty and DSP! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Apr 4 2005, 04:28 PM
> *GREAT I CAN'T WAIT
> DO IT AS QUICK AS YOU CAN : :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ps.: this impala is on hydro or air?
> [snapback]2952383[/snapback]​*


Its on cut factory springs in the rear and some old cut down 3 tons and wooden blocks in the front, lol. I need to get off my ass and lift it..... i think ive got everything except for the powerballs, racks, and batteries.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Yea, U need to pull it out before the summer is over with.I'ts been hard to catch up with u I guess i'll have to catch u in the streets. Hurry up and put the pumps in so we can hit Riverside or something.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Apr 4 2005, 05:17 PM
> *Yea, U need to pull it out before the summer is over with.I'ts been hard to catch up with u I guess i'll have to catch u in the streets. Hurry up and put the pumps in so we can hit Riverside or something.
> [snapback]2952622[/snapback]​*


Hey, are you going to Super Chevy 2 weeks from now???? Ill be there.


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Knaw I doubt it.

They try to rape u there from the admission all the way down to the swap meet parts.I just can't see paying that kind of money to get in a show just to look a mostly old stock cars.


----------



## wired61

Devil's Playground
Devil's Advocate
The Dark Side
Sinner's Pride




very very nice car Jason,,,,i love it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn that shit is hard fool....what about "cold-blooded" :dunno:


----------



## Guest

name is "For Sale"



that way you can finish the rag top, I got about 3 more years on my 67, maybe we can finish at the same time.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 5 2005, 01:45 PM
> *name is "For Sale"
> that way you can finish the rag top, I got about 3 more years on my 67, maybe we can finish at the same time.
> [snapback]2957500[/snapback]​*



No way you change your mind every day and jason is on the 10 year program :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2005, 04:48 PM
> *No way you change your mind every day and jason is on the 10 year program  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2957513[/snapback]​*




I guess we are both on the 10 year program, lol.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

call it "drive by night"


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 3 2005, 10:11 PM
> *I took my bitch out for a spin today, it was 76 degrees and sunny.  :cheesy:  Drove her about 30 miles round trip to my homies house, thats the first time i have taken it out of my neighborhood, everything was great, turned alot of heads, had hoes flashin titties, you know... life in the 64.
> 
> I was trying to think of a name for her today.... something dark and sinister to fit in with the cars image, but not cheesy...... "Undertaker" is already taken by that Cadillac, and "The Creeper" was taken by a Super Natural built 64 thats in Japan..... so i thought about "The Intimidator".... ever heard of a car named that? Does it sound gay? I dont wanna copy someone elses cars name.....
> [snapback]2949515[/snapback]​*



Tiight! Hope to see it in Arkansas on 7/31


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 5 2005, 03:45 PM
> *name is "For Sale"
> that way you can finish the rag top, I got about 3 more years on my 67, maybe we can finish at the same time.
> [snapback]2957500[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Im thinking about naming the car "Frankenstein" because i literally put this car together from spare parts to bring it to life. I used to refer to it as Frankenstein back when i first got it because when i stripped off the black spray paint i found a black body, gold doors, a blue fender, and a red hood. :uh: 

This car has parts from:
Arkansas
Texas
Tennessee
South Carolina
North Carolina
California
Ohio
Kentucky
Indiana
Washington
Minnesota
B.C. Canada

So the name "Frankenstein" kinda fits, lol.










But with a little hard work (ok, who am i kidding, alot of hardwork), its all turning out pretty good, but there is still alot to do. Kinda hard to believe its the same car. :cheesy:


----------



## gibby64

aircraft stripper is a BITCH!! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

I didnt use aircraft stripper on this car, but yea, its a bitch! :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

I can't wait


----------



## downsouthplaya

when does the vert come out?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 8 2005, 03:47 PM
> *I can't wait
> [snapback]2973510[/snapback]​*


To get served??? :dunno: 












:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 8 2005, 05:09 PM
> *when does the vert come out?
> [snapback]2973864[/snapback]​*


I wish i knew, i havent worked on it in about a year.... been marinating on the back burner while i built this car.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

"FRANKENFOUR"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

"JACKO'S NIGHTMARE"

Mural by fonzy showing Jacko chasing children with a large Bowie or Stiletto. lololololol!

:roflmao:


----------



## Momo64

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Apr 10 2005, 07:27 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2978498[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

LOOKS GREAT JASON,

YOU SHOULD CALL IT "THE REASON..." I HAVEN'T FINISHED THE DROP.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2005, 12:49 AM
> *"FRANKENFOUR"
> [snapback]2978164[/snapback]​*


----------



## JasonJ

Heres some pics from todays Memphis Super Chevy Show.........


----------



## skandalouz

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

more......


----------



## JasonJ

Last two.......


----------



## BalleronaBudget

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

Looking good Jason. What did the people in attendance think of your car?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 17 2005, 12:24 AM
> *Looking good Jason. What did the people in attendance think of your car?
> [snapback]3010689[/snapback]​*


Thanks big T..... you know what, i was so busy looking at everyone elses cars that i was only within earshot of my car for maybe 30 minutes all day, so i dont really know. 

The few comments i did overhear were all pretty much the same: "Damn, thats a nice car, but he messed it up with those little wheels", or "Nice car, but id have to have a little bigger rim on it". :biggrin: I didnt even stay for the awards, i just went to have fun.... although in the Impala class i probably had the 2nd cleanest car out there. The only one that was cleaner was a 63SS with a 409, restored back to all original, that looked like it just drove out of the showroom.

Heres pics from the show:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=171988


----------



## Momo64

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It almost looks like it has a tint of green to it.....


----------



## JasonJ

You are right. The paint is kinda weird.... when the guy was mixing it he even commented on it. It has a heavy silver metallic with a silver pearl, but has a little bit of blue pearl and an even smaller amount of green pearl. You can see the silver anytime the sun hits it, but you can only see the blue in certain situations, but i have never really seen the green.... you are the first person who has mentioned it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2005, 05:38 PM
> *You are right. The paint is kinda weird.... when the guy was mixing it he even commented on it. It has a heavy silver metallic with a silver pearl, but has a little bit of blue pearl and an even smaller amount of green pearl. You can see the silver anytime the sun hits it, but you can only see the blue in certain situations, but i have never really seen the green.... you are the first person who has mentioned it.
> [snapback]3012655[/snapback]​*


I was almost afraid to post on it......Shit I'm almost 30, wear glasses, and my wife says I'm color blind, but when it comes to cars I pay a little closer attention....

I wasn't sure about the colors but they have grown on my quite a bit. I may paint my daily a similar color...

This was the pic that caught my eye.... I was scrolling down pretty quick when the contrast caught my eye


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2005, 04:38 PM
> *You are right. The paint is kinda weird.... when the guy was mixing it he even commented on it. It has a heavy silver metallic with a silver pearl, but has a little bit of blue pearl and an even smaller amount of green pearl. You can see the silver anytime the sun hits it, but you can only see the blue in certain situations, but i have never really seen the green.... you are the first person who has mentioned it.
> [snapback]3012655[/snapback]​*



Damn VW color, :0 
:around:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Apr 17 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Damn VW color,  :0
> :around:
> [snapback]3012865[/snapback]​*


It gave it some "fartfignewton"..... or whatever its called.


----------



## showandgo

car looks great jason


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2005, 05:39 PM
> *It gave it some "fartfignewton"..... or whatever its called.
> [snapback]3012870[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Whats so funny? I think thats what they used to say on those commercials, aint it??? :dunno:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 4 2005, 07:49 PM
> *damn that shit is hard fool....what about "cold-blooded"  :dunno:
> [snapback]2953204[/snapback]​*


you think u a name yet???? what about "mid-night rider" :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 18 2005, 06:52 PM
> *you think u a name yet????  what about "mid-night rider"  :dunno:
> [snapback]3017281[/snapback]​*


Ssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!  :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2005, 12:47 PM
> *Thanks big T..... you know what, i was so busy looking at everyone elses cars that i was only within earshot of my car for maybe 30 minutes all day, so i dont really know.
> 
> The few comments i did overhear were all pretty much the same: "Damn, thats a nice car, but he messed it up with those little wheels", or "Nice car, but id have to have a little bigger rim on it".  :biggrin: I didnt even stay for the awards, i just went to have fun.... although in the Impala class i probably had the 2nd cleanest car out there. The only one that was cleaner was a 63SS with a 409, restored back to all original, that looked like it just drove out of the showroom.
> 
> Heres pics from the show:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=171988
> [snapback]3011704[/snapback]​*


You're welcome Jason. Just stating the obvious.

I'm sure if you had a placard posted with picture of the build up of the car, those who made negative comments would have appreciated it more. But hey, you can't please everyone.


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 18 2005, 09:52 PM
> *you think u a name yet????  what about "mid-night rider"  :dunno:
> [snapback]3017281[/snapback]​*



need a licence plate frame that says my other car is a 64 drop!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 19 2005, 01:10 AM
> *need a licence plate frame that says my other car is a 64 drop!
> [snapback]3019261[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 20 2005, 05:20 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3027511[/snapback]​*



jason is my hero and i worship him


----------



## JasonJ

LMAO


----------



## badass 64

Whats up Jason, 64 looking good!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

Wow, this post just turned one year old. :scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 16 2005, 06:09 AM
> *Wow, this post just turned one year old.  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3420648[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## JasonJ

TTT for Chippin 64.... the best shots of the seats are on page 6 and page 36 homie.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 18 2005, 04:36 PM
> *TTT for Chippin 64.... the best shots of the seats are on page 6 and page 36 homie.
> [snapback]3431183[/snapback]​*


Thanks alot Jason. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downsouthplaya

that is a badass color, the more i look at it, the more i wanna paint something that color. 

is it like a gunmetal pearl? makes me feel like shoting something


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jul 18 2005, 07:42 PM
> *that is a badass color, the more i look at it, the more i wanna paint something that color.  *


 thats cool but the more and more i hear about why his drop aint done and this hardtop keeps going makes me want to go over to jason house to finish the dropper! 

get it in gear J .... you know what you gotta do now ...the hardtop is done ...now post some progress pics of the drop!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 18 2005, 06:15 PM
> *thats cool but the more and more i hear about why his drop aint done and this hardtop keeps going makes me want to go over to jason house to finish the dropper!
> 
> get it in gear J .... you know what you gotta do now ...the hardtop is done ...now post some progress pics of the drop!
> [snapback]3432078[/snapback]​*


Im still messing with the h/t right now, the rag is just marinating.


----------



## Skim

Your project looked pretty well organized from the begining. Lot of work but worth it. Good work man.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey Jason, how long is a '64 from bumper guard to bumper guard? LOL I had to add the guard in there.


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 19 2005, 08:01 PM
> *Hey Jason, how long is a '64 from bumper guard to bumper guard? LOL I had to add the guard in there.
> [snapback]3439615[/snapback]​*


17.5' with or without bumper guards. 

Doesnt matter because they dont stick out any farther than the ends on the rear bumper and no father than the point at the center of the front bumper.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 30 2005, 11:10 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3513298[/snapback]​*



Digging up topics again?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 31 2005, 01:11 AM
> *Digging up topics again?
> [snapback]3513303[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

I went out for a little cruise tonight since the weather was nice, just a couple of random pics since Bean revived this topic, lol....... AND NO I DONT WASH MY CAR AT THESE KINDS OF CAR WASHES!... just got done vacuuming it out and pulled it in the wash bay to take a pic. :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

I thought this was kinda cool.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2005, 01:36 AM
> *I thought this was kinda cool.
> [snapback]3513354[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 20 2005, 06:57 PM
> *17.5' with or without bumper guards.
> 
> Doesnt matter because they dont stick out any farther than the ends on the rear bumper and no father than the point at the center of the front bumper.
> [snapback]3444975[/snapback]​*


Thanks!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2005, 02:29 AM
> *I went out for a little cruise tonight since the weather was nice, just a couple of random pics since Bean revived this topic, lol....... AND NO I DONT WASH MY CAR AT THESE KINDS OF CAR WASHES!... just got done vacuuming it out and pulled it in the wash bay to take a pic.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3513340[/snapback]​*


Dont lie Craig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How you fired on your day off!!??!!??!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## san 312

damn I just relived an entire year of my life , by going back through this tiopic. And nothing has changed on my 64, I get one step closer then I take 2 steps back, thats the tool and parts tango. jason this car is clean inside and out , everytime I see those engine shots I'm in awww. great work. Ps how much are the posters going for!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's up with that poster J??


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by san 312+Aug 3 2005, 03:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn I just  relived an entire year of my life , by going back through this tiopic. And nothing has changed on my 64, I get one step closer then I take 2 steps back, thats the tool and parts tango. jason this car is clean inside and out , everytime I see those engine shots I'm in awww. great work. Ps how much are the posters going for!
> [snapback]3532361[/snapback]​[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i know what you mean bro..... thats how i feel on my ragtop... 1 step forward, 2 steps back.... but thats because you want it done right and dont wanna half ass it. It will be worth it in the end. And im glad you like the engine, but please overlook those cheap valve covers, im gonna swap them and the air cleaner out, they were just temporary.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2005, 08:01 AM
> *What's up with that poster J??
> [snapback]3532727[/snapback]​*


The posters are done homie, been working on a website so it will be easy for everybody to get one! Very soon, maybe by this weekend??? :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I didn't know it was cut. Got any pics of the setup?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2005, 10:33 AM~4050828
> *:biggrin:
> *



Last Active Oct 16, 2005 - 03:15 PM 

:dunno:


----------



## BigLinc

:scrutinize:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 23 2005, 04:32 PM~4055959
> *Last Active Oct 16, 2005 - 03:15 PM
> 
> :dunno:
> *


maybe we'll see his face on a milk carton...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2005, 10:58 PM~4058920
> *maybe we'll see his face on a milk carton...... :biggrin:
> *



hes been around hes just "occupied" lol


----------



## JasonJ

:0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2005, 06:29 PM~4108870
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## OuttaSpite

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 31 2005, 08:47 PM~4109461
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

:uh:


----------



## M.Cruz

any progress on your ragtop  









































































  :twak:


----------



## showandgo

lol. maybe he just feels famous of the poster of the car undone and wants people to see it in its unfinished form :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

bump.... :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

Digging up posts again I see!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 1 2006, 08:00 PM~4753602
> *Digging up posts again I see!
> *


----------



## Jeff

WTF?

:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

anyday Teddy


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 1 2006, 10:40 PM~4754673
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the "birthday bump" Bean dogg, lolol. Damn, im almost as old as your crusty ass now. :burn:


----------



## Jeff

Damn, can a brother answer his *chirp-chirp*?

Hit me up daytime Jason

703-499-5173


----------



## Mr Impala

ttt


----------



## Stickz

Nice build. The 6-Four is tight. I like that color.

Ragtop updates??


----------



## Royalty

Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it. Cut it.
Please :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I love that color homie any progress oic on the real prodject? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up Big Nim.... tell your friend i dont have the exact color code or anything, but he can go to the paint store and look it up.... the name of it is PPG Platinum Gray and its on 2003 Volkswagon Beetles. There are two different metallic grays on those cars, mine is the darker of the two. And i remember the paint was kinda expensive.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2006, 06:19 PM~5107307
> *Whats up Big Nim.... tell your friend i dont have the exact color code or anything, but he can go to the paint store and look it up.... the name of it is PPG Platinum Gray and its on 2003 Volkswagon Beetles. There are two different metallic grays on those cars, mine is the darker of the two. And i remember the paint was kinda expensive.
> *


thanks homie it seems like those vw have some nice paint thats the second time I heard that some one was using a v w paint color.well it is very nice I love it I will let him know homie thanks


----------



## Skim

I was begining to think Jason dissapeared. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2006, 11:48 PM~5109362
> *I was begining to think Jason dissapeared. :0
> *


Never, just marinating.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2006, 08:43 AM~5117015
> *Never, just marinating.
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Whats up Skan-dogg?


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2006, 05:54 PM~5453912
> *Whats up Skan-dogg?
> *



Not much still trying to get my car finished, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

You and me both homie, lol. 

Im gonna get back to work on this car now though.... ive been driving it the way it is for a while now, time to get back on it. As a matter of fact, i was just about to order a new crate motor for it in a couple of days, but my friend calls me today and says he found a 59 rag that nobody knows about, sooooo.... im gonna wait until i see what this 59 is all about first, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

I finally named the car though.... does that count as "working on it"? :dunno:


----------



## ice64berg

any progress on the drop?


----------



## JasonJ

:dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I think I asked this before and got no answer, but is the hardtop lifted or no?


----------



## drasticbean

NOT YET....


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2006, 06:01 PM~5453954
> *You and me both homie, lol.
> 
> Im gonna get back to work on this car now though.... ive been driving it the way it is for a while now, time to get back on it. As a matter of fact, i was just about to order a new crate motor for it in a couple of days, but my friend calls me today and says he found a 59 rag that nobody knows about, sooooo.... im gonna wait until i see what this 59 is all about first, lol.
> *


find out so you can sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 20 2006, 07:46 PM~5465052
> *I think I asked this before and got no answer, but is the hardtop lifted or no?
> *


The coils and cylinders are in it, but the trunk is empty, going to change very soon though.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 21 2006, 12:04 PM~5467406
> *find out so you can sell it to me  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5467858
> *:cheesy:
> *


that or ill finish your rag for you Teddy :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 21 2006, 04:51 PM~5468345
> *that or ill finish your rag for you  Teddy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

:biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 16 2005, 05:46 PM~3009825
> *Heres some pics from todays Memphis Super Chevy Show.........
> *


nice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

u get the 59 vert


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 6 2006, 05:29 PM~5563311
> *u get the 59 vert
> *


Still trying to track it down, im starting to get pissed! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 7 2006, 03:28 PM~5568348
> *Still trying to track it down, im starting to get pissed!  :angry:
> *


It's nice to dream. :happysad:


----------



## 61CADDY




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## skandalouz




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 18 2006, 08:21 PM~5628734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's body is wrapped up in that plastic? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i know where that motor came from


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Why isn't this car done? Its painted and most of the way together. What's the hold up?


----------



## lowriders2choppers

you are my hero jay!!!


xN8x


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2006, 05:39 AM~5630968
> *Why isn't this car done? Its painted and most of the way together. What's the hold up?
> *


Jason J is too high on a Pain Killer right now to answer that question.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 19 2006, 05:39 AM~5630968
> *Why isn't this car done? Its painted and most of the way together. What's the hold up?
> *


Alot of people would consider it done... Shit, ive been driving it for a year and a half... just havent got around to lifting it yet. :happysad:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 19 2006, 07:42 PM~5635135
> *Alot of people would consider it done... Shit, ive been driving it for a year and a half... just havent got around to lifting it yet.  :happysad:
> *



well get crackin man put that fully wrapped frame to good use


----------



## JasonJ

The 283 always smoked a little, but its been getting worse the more i drive it, and it started knocking last time i took it out.... so i have to give this car a heart transplant. Ill post some pics when i get around to it.... still trying to decide on a couple things at this point. :cheesy:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

looks nice J,,love the color, but you need to hurry the hell up and lift it, lets see it on the bumper..lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jun 19 2006, 09:46 PM~5635166
> *looks nice J,,love the color, but you need to hurry the hell up and lift it, lets see it on the bumper..lol
> *


What up B? Love the new name, lol. 

"Did you just order a five dollar milk shake???"


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

"Goddamn, thats a pretty fucking good milkshake!"


----------



## JasonJ

The homies tried to do a house call on me this weekend, but they were too scared to pull it off the trailer once i pulled my shit out....

:0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2006, 12:00 AM~5667930
> *The homies tried to do a house call on me this weekend, but they were too scared to pull it off the trailer once i pulled my shit out....
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the three amigos !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 25 2006, 11:18 PM~5668058
> *the three amigos !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


haha, im on your myspace page right now pimp.... 3 amigos?... hmmm, my neighbor might say the 3 stooges after seeing Brents hairy ass hangin out the window last time. :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 25 2006, 09:22 PM~5668090
> *haha, im on your myspace page right now pimp.... 3 amigos?... hmmm, my neighbor might say the 3 stooges after seeing Brents hairy ass hangin out the window last time.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

:uh:


----------



## granpa

i see the old man can still put some work in, whats up J. hope all is good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2006, 07:19 PM~5749794
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did u make jamie take that picture of you :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

So let me get this straight you have been riding around on a wraped frame with cylinders in place but no hydraulics?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 11 2006, 10:50 AM~5752604
> *So let me get this straight you have been riding around on a wraped frame with cylinders in place but no hydraulics?
> *


Yea, the trunk is completely empty. Wrapped frame, with cylinders and coils, on stock suspension, lol..... the trunk is next on my "to do" list after i get done up front.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Poor Teddy's Nighmare, now for sale so someone can wash it and take care of it. Just call 1-800-FINSHME for details


----------



## JasonJ

I was wondering why i was getting PM's asking how much for the rag??? That shit looks too real fool!!! :angry: 
:roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

not my fault you put the sign on it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn u sellin it?


----------



## JasonJ

*THE CAR IS NOT FOR SALE! *
ORANGECOUNTY58 AKA MY PINCHE MOCOSO PUT THE SIGN ON THERE WITH PHOTOSHOP!!! 

STOP PM'ING ME!

THANKS!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2006, 05:05 AM~5758043
> *THE CAR IS NOT FOR SALE!
> ORANGECOUNTY58 AKA MY PINCHE MOCOSO PUT THE SIGN ON THERE WITH PHOTOSHOP!!!
> 
> STOP PM'ING ME!
> 
> THANKS!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, GOOD JOB ERIC. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 12 2006, 12:36 AM~5757341
> *not my fault you put the sign on it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How much again?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 12 2006, 02:05 AM~5758043
> *THE CAR IS NOT FOR SALE!
> ORANGECOUNTY58 AKA MY PINCHE MOCOSO PUT THE SIGN ON THERE WITH PHOTOSHOP!!!
> 
> STOP PM'ING ME!
> 
> THANKS!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stop crying mocosa and wash the car so i can have the transport pick it up. you drive a hard bargain, but you hooked it up. ill get it done


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

Im glad to see your finally selling that peice, now you can fully fund that radical Probe you've always wanted.. :cheesy: 











j/k J


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that green 1 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 13 2006, 12:16 AM~5764057
> *that green 1 :0
> *


Damn homie.... how you know about that car? That was a long time ago, lol. that car is long gone, i think its been thru 3 or 4 different layitlow members since then, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

All of the engine parts from the engine i just pulled out are for sale here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273338


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 13 2006, 12:16 AM~5764057
> *that green 1 :0
> *


The convertable one?


----------



## OGJordan

You mean this one?


Good to hear you're selling the 64. I know what it's like to have a project sit and not be able to finish the last little bit. I've got a heads up on another probe, VIRGIN frame and eeerthing!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 14 2006, 09:27 AM~5772154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this one?
> Good to hear you're selling the 64.  I know what it's like to have a project sit and not be able to finish the last little bit.  I've got a heads up on another probe, VIRGIN frame and eeerthing!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

You need to finish that mofo. I think it has been 2 years or more since I was over at James shop helping prep the frame for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2006, 02:20 PM~5754833
> *Poor Teddy's Nighmare, now for sale so someone can wash it and take care of it. Just call 1-800-FINSHME for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uhhh, were here for the gangbang!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2006, 06:00 AM~5667930
> *The homies tried to do a house call on me this weekend, but they were too scared to pull it off the trailer once i pulled my shit out....
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooooooohhhh realllllllyyyyy ..... we'll be back real soon !  :biggrin:............damn im handsome , when standing between 2 nerds ...lolololol :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

can some one photoshop a MULET on jason ....lol..lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

man homie loving it bro.I think I am going to use this color on one of my rides.


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 12 2006, 04:59 PM~5762010
> *Im glad to see your finally selling that peice, now you can fully fund that radical Probe you've always wanted.. :cheesy:
> j/k J
> *




LMAO!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

how is the rag coming along man? Have you tallied up how many posters you have sold so far?

That was a real good idea man.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 12 2006, 06:59 PM~5762010
> *Im glad to see your finally selling that peice, now you can fully fund that radical Probe you've always wanted.. :cheesy:
> j/k J
> *



Hell Naw...... :biggrin: ....
Wad Up J. 
Wad Up Billy.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

what it is G,,,doing OK?


----------



## "G-Money"

What it is, What it do.
I'm coo B. just tryin to make it. Things good wit you.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

yup,,good. Staying busy, you know. 

To hell with PM's G, well just chat here in Jasons topic,,lol, he's probably forgot about this topic anyways, you know,,, since he sold his Chevy and bought that 89' Probe. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Aug 18 2006, 02:59 PM~5995221
> *yup,,good.  Staying busy, you know.
> 
> To hell with PM's G, well just chat here in Jasons topic,,lol, he's probably forgot about this topic anyways, you know,,, since he sold his Chevy and bought that 89' Probe. :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.....Yea he's got big plans for euro of the year with it. To hell with tradionals. lol. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I'll be down that way in a few weeks for the pic-nic.


----------



## OGJordan

> *What it is, What it do.
> I'm coo B. just tryin to make it. Things good wit you.
> *


  

What the fuck did he just say?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> What it is, What it do.
> I'm coo B. just tryin to make it. Things good wit you.
> [/b]


 Ill put it in white terms! He said! " How's it going Billy? How's your golf swing? The weather is a little chilly right now but, all is well. Hows the wife and kids?"


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 16 2006, 11:48 PM~5786453
> *oooooooohhhh  realllllllyyyyy ..... we'll be back real soon !   :biggrin:............damn im handsome , when standing between 2 nerds ...lolololol :biggrin:
> *


personally I think Im the better looking of the bunch!


----------



## OGJordan

> *Ill put it in white terms! He said! " How's it going Billy? How's your golf swing? The weather is a little chilly right now but, all is well. Hows the wife and kids?" *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 19 2006, 03:34 PM~6000993
> *Ill put it in white terms! He said!  " How's it going Billy? How's your golf swing? The weather is a little chilly right now but, all is well. Hows the wife and kids?"
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

whats up "G", Billy! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 25 2006, 09:00 PM~5667930
> *The homies tried to do a house call on me this weekend, but they were too scared to pull it off the trailer once i pulled my shit out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 This Car Is Badass


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

Whats up Josh,,how you been? Staying busy I see, your work gets better and better with every job. So, whens the wedding anyway? Gimme a call bro.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 22 2006, 05:39 PM~6019368
> *whats up "G", Billy! :thumbsup:
> *



Wad Up Playboy. Hows things going J ?


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 20 2006, 08:35 AM~6000998
> *personally I think Im the better looking of the bunch!
> *


josh u look like ronald mc donalds gay butt baby :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

for refrence :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

What up Nim?


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2006, 10:37 PM~6227572
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm???????


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2006, 10:37 PM~6227572
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats in the box.........???????


----------



## timdog57

A Dildo ? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2006, 10:59 PM~6227708
> *A Dildo ?  :dunno:
> *


Haha, damn i forgot about that..... but those dumps that Brent posted up that time DID look like dildos! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2006, 10:48 PM~6227635
> *whats in the box.........???????
> *


Dont play dumb Bean.... and hey, it only took 7 fucking weeks for me to get the shit! :scrutinize: So whats up with vegas??? :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2006, 09:09 PM~6227774
> *Dont play dumb Bean.... and hey, it only took 7 fucking weeks for me to get the shit!  :scrutinize: So whats up with vegas???  :biggrin:
> *



Welcome to the S&P club, seems like every order I make with them takes almost 3 months to get to me, and one part is wrong and it takes another couple months to get the replacement. BUT, it is worth it!  
















Now, whats in the damn box you filthy FedEx Whore! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2006, 11:09 PM~6227774
> *Dont play dumb Bean.... and hey, it only took 7 fucking weeks for me to get the shit!  :scrutinize: So whats up with vegas???  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt buy my ticket yet... hopefuly this weekend..


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Sep 22 2006, 11:17 PM~6227827
> *Welcome to the S&P club,  seems like every order I make with them takes almost 3 months to get to me,  and one part is wrong and it takes another couple months to get the replacement.  BUT,  it is worth it!
> Now,  whats in the damn box you filthy FedEx Whore! :biggrin:
> *


Yea i cant believe UPS actually delivered something undamaged... maybe i should call Ripley's, lol. :biggrin: Ill take some pics later today. Its just my pulleys and brackets.... but after waiting 7 weeks for them, they seem really special, like a girl that wont give it up after a month going to dinner and the movies..... and then she finally lets you hit it...... you gotta tell somebody!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2006, 11:51 PM~6228045
> *i didnt buy my ticket yet... hopefuly this weekend..
> *


You need to quit BULLSHITTIN!!! :buttkick:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 23 2006, 04:52 AM~6228710
> *You need to quit BULLSHITTIN!!!  :buttkick:
> *


so buy my ticket for me then... you baller...........


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2006, 10:38 AM~6229589
> *so buy my ticket for me then... you baller...........
> *


Maybe if you had a prettier mouth.... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Ok, here we go.... not the best pic, but you get the idea. Im not into the billet look really, so i had them chrome all of it.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## TRUDAWG

how much did that serp. setup run you?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 05:14 PM~6241964
> *how much did that serp. setup run you?
> *


$1200 for that kit with alt and PS.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

looks good j, you building motors now??


----------



## "G-Money"

Lookin good so far J.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 25 2006, 05:19 PM~6242012
> *$1200 for that kit with alt and PS.
> *


That seems like a good price. But the long weight doesn't sound so good.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 26 2006, 10:42 AM~6246684
> *That seems like a good price. But the long weight doesn't sound so good.
> *


Well, i wouldnt have really minded the wait if they had told me that it would be that long up front.... the guy on the phone said that it would be about a week, and that was only because they had to chrome it..... 7 weeks later, i finally get it. :uh: But im not complaining too much.... its nice shit, worth waiting for.


----------



## timdog57

I am so glad to see it wasn't a dildo. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Had a bunch tiny little bubbles come up in the clear in a few areas as it dried yesterday, wasnt really that bad, but im picky. So i got some help from the homies in the paint and body forum and sanded/resprayed it today... much better. Nice & smooth baybee!  



















*FOR SALE: Chrome Moroso valve covers (some slight overspray).* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 26 2006, 12:51 PM~6248843
> *Had a bunch tiny little bubbles come up in the clear in a few areas as it dried yesterday
> *


was the air pressure too low when you sprayed the clear?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 26 2006, 04:29 PM~6249003
> *was the air pressure too low when you sprayed the clear?
> *


Shit i dunno, never figured out what it was exactly... everybody had different ideas. :dunno:


----------



## Low862

Hey man do you still have those posters available? Cars real clean man. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Low862_@Sep 28 2006, 02:30 PM~6264446
> *Hey man do you still have those posters available? Cars real clean man.  :thumbsup:
> *


I only made 100 (50 of each title).... ive got about 25 left but ive already got them packed up for Vegas. If youre going to the Supershow you can get one of the last 25 at the Rhyders Street Wear booth.


----------



## OGJordan

> *FOR SALE: Chrome Moroso valve covers (some slight overspray)*


That's the chrome that looks black right?

Shoulda got dem pullies nickel plated!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 28 2006, 08:17 PM~6266564
> *That's the chrome that looks black right?
> 
> Shoulda got dem pullies nickel plated!
> *


Haha, yea, but i couldnt find biddy bow bow chicken boy for the hook up! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 23 2006, 11:36 PM~6233015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

update....?


----------



## Mr Impala

hope he dont get mad at me lol


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2006, 09:34 AM~6461936
> *hope he dont get mad at me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who cares if he gets mad...just post away.. :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 28 2006, 09:31 PM~6465157
> *who cares if he gets mad...just post away.. :biggrin:
> *



 Looks good Jason.


----------



## JasonJ

Thx for the compliments guys, i wasnt gonna post anything else until there was something worth looking at, progress been a little slow... but heres better pics of the brackets and pulleys....




























Man, i really dont wanna fuck with this transmission, ill have to save that for another day, uggh.


----------



## Maverick

Man thats badass Jason. Are you gonna have this one ready for next season? I'd love to see your rides.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 5 2006, 05:50 PM~6509142
> *Man thats badass Jason. Are you gonna have this one ready for next season? I'd love to see your rides.
> *


When is that show in LR?


----------



## showandgo

why is the alternator so far away from the motor looks almost as bad as ass patterns. jk by the way thanks for the auto trader


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 10 2006, 07:02 PM~6544306
> *When is that show in LR?
> *


End of July..the lowrider scene is gettin pretty weak unless some rides come up from Texas. Shit even if you go to a local hotrod show..let me know. I'd like to come see them.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 5 2006, 05:30 PM~6509026
> *Thx for the compliments guys, i wasnt gonna post anything else until there was something worth looking at, progress been a little slow... but heres better pics of the brackets and pulleys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, i really dont wanna fuck with this transmission, ill have to save that for another day, uggh.
> *


Looks good, but looks like it is incomplete....I hope you have plans for the compressor and idlers on the other side.


----------



## JasonJ

:uh:
Yea its incomplete... still needs valve covers, air cleaner, distributor, water neck, belt, headers, plugs and wires, radiator and hoses... oh and i forgot to put the little caps on the idlers.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 10 2006, 08:03 PM~6544313
> * thanks for the auto trader
> *


No problem, interesting piece of history, thought you should have it. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

yeah that was really cool. i owe you one


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 5 2006, 03:30 PM~6509026
> *Thx for the compliments guys, i wasnt gonna post anything else until there was something worth looking at, progress been a little slow... but heres better pics of the brackets and pulleys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, i really dont wanna fuck with this transmission, ill have to save that for another day, uggh.
> *


Man looking good :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

64s are gay. Especially grey ones and orange ones.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 19 2006, 08:00 AM~6784647
> *64s are gay.  Especially grey ones and orange ones.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 17 2006, 02:39 PM~6775708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


FUCKIN BEAN!!! Why you wanna bring up old shit??? :happysad:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 19 2006, 01:19 AM~6783894
> *Man looking good  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man.... last time i checked your build up topic you were pulling the engine out of yours.... im gonna have to go check it out and see the progress.... probably all chromed out sitting on jackstands by now aint it? :cheesy:

I see that you joined Uce, congratulations..... good group of guys up there.... most of 'em at least! 












Just kidding.... they are all good guys!!! 






... most of the time! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 19 2006, 09:00 AM~6784647
> *64s are gay.  Especially grey ones and orange ones.
> *


Dont make me post a pic of your 15x7 standards back in the day!!! hno:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 20 2006, 10:16 PM~6794585
> *FUCKIN BEAN!!! Why you wanna bring up old shit???  :happysad:
> *


cause i can do that.!!!!!! ... i'm going back 11 years...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 10 2006, 08:03 PM~6544313
> *why is the alternator so far away from the motor looks almost as bad as ass patterns. jk by the way thanks for the auto trader
> *


just stick with v-belts and anus patterns joto!!!!!! dont diss the S&P parts. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 20 2006, 10:22 PM~6794617
> *Dont make me post a pic of your 15x7 standards back in the day!!!  hno:
> *



Nobody has ANY pictures of that, so technically it didn't exist :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i think that this is my favorite color used on a four!!!!!! looks good bro, hope you have a good holiday!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2006, 07:09 AM~6796426
> *just stick with v-belts and anus patterns joto!!!!!! dont diss the S&P parts.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


finish a car then talk shit fool :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

Is this piece running yet?????? :0


----------



## JasonJ

Just parking these pics and info here for future reference in case the subject ever comes up.... maybe save someone some time and trouble someday....

1 3/4" - bottom
7/8" - top
5/16 24 thread
































































Park









Low1 (1 tooth past verticle)


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 20 2006, 08:22 PM~6794617
> *Dont make me post a pic of your 15x7 standards back in the day!!!  hno:
> *


LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

^^Who you laughing at Hammers???????? :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers

J you knowledge fills me with Glee!!!!


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 16 2007, 06:52 AM~6999660
> *^^Who you laughing at Hammers???????? :0
> *


they were still 13x7


----------



## 859 impala

cars looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## slo

bad ass build


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 26 2006, 01:51 PM~6248843
> *Had a bunch tiny little bubbles come up in the clear in a few areas as it dried yesterday, wasnt really that bad, but im picky. So i got some help from the homies in the paint and body forum and sanded/resprayed it today... much better. Nice & smooth baybee!
> *


solvent popping, too long of flash between coats of clear  solution= wetsand 800pgrit and reclear.  

you do nice quality work jason!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

wtf this guy got a new chick now hes abandened [email protected]!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

Man I'm still pissed that he has pics of his drop on his myspace page. I've been waiting to see what it looks like for years and never got to see it. :angry: But he did say me and one other guy could come and see it when he was on his big no one can see it deal about 4 years ago.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+May 7 2007, 07:12 PM~7853651-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm still pissed that he has pics of his drop on his myspace page. I've been waiting to see what it looks like for years and never got to see it. :angry: But he did say me and one other guy could come and see it when he was on his big no one can see it deal about 4 years ago.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasnt me, other people started that top secret shit, i just played along, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 10:53 AM~7858131
> *:0 Ima start calling him Le Baron James
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :guns:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@May 7 2007, 06:53 PM~7853462
> *wtf this guy got a new chick now hes abandened [email protected]!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco: 
Whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis???


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 7 2007, 07:53 PM~7853462
> *wtf this guy got a new chick now hes abandened [email protected]!!!!!!!!!
> *


HMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm........... :0 :0 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 8 2007, 05:57 PM~7861753
> *I wasnt me, other people started that top secret shit, i just played along, lol.
> 
> *


Suurrrrrrreeee Jason  Blame everyone else.....LOL
It was the Crazy Monkey in my closet that made me do it!


----------



## Mr Impala

ttt


----------



## 859 impala




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Maybe rename this "When Hell Freezes Over" :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me

wow out of fucking nowhere that topic comes back from the dead


----------



## ElMonte74'

TTT looks fucking good homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 06:43 AM~9071506
> *Maybe rename this "When Hell Freezes Over" :dunno:
> *


Haha, you bastard! I forgot i had a topic! Been working on it, it will be out soon enough....


----------



## JasonJ

See, ive been working on it....


----------



## JasonJ

Never mind my temporary valve covers, etc....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 looks good


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 25 2007, 03:00 PM~9083745
> *See, ive been working on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 OVER SPRAY ON THE ROCKER ARMS :biggrin: THE PETE-STA SPECIAL   

LOOKS GOOD MAN........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2007, 09:21 PM~9085642
> *:0  :0 OVER SPRAY ON THE ROCKER ARMS :biggrin: THE PETE-STA SPECIAL
> 
> LOOKS GOOD MAN........
> *


That'll peel off in time from sitting.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 25 2007, 10:20 PM~9085636
> *:0 looks good
> *


and expensive.....


----------



## OGJordan

When you gonna bring the 64 up this way J?


----------



## Dolle

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Apr 5 2005, 04:45 PM~2957500
> *name is "For Sale"
> that way you can finish the rag top, I got about 3 more years on my 67, maybe we can finish at the same time.
> *



well,its been about 3 years, how close are we?

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## karen hill

Damn shit lookin good there ! :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2006, 03:20 PM~5754833
> *Poor Teddy's Nighmare, now for sale so someone can wash it and take care of it. Just call 1-800-FINSHME for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 31 2007, 10:17 AM~9572163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ahhh, now i see why i got the PM asking "Whats up?" :buttkick:


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2007, 03:19 PM~6926351
> *Just parking these pics and info here for future reference in case the subject ever comes up.... maybe save someone some time and trouble someday....
> 
> 1 3/4" - bottom
> 7/8" - top
> 5/16 24 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low1 (1 tooth past verticle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thxs i was looking all over for this information where did you find it


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jan 3 2008, 08:28 PM~9600227
> *thxs i was looking all over for this information where did you find it
> *


I took the pics while installing a 700r4 into my 64.... i dont know shit about transmissions really and like you i was looking all over for some pics to help me understand what i needed to do and couldnt find any.... and ive seen the topic come up every once in a while in the "Maintenance & Repair" section, so i decided to take some pics thinking maybe it would save someone some trouble someday. Glad you got something out of it.


----------



## sickthree

do you have any helpful hints when installing that piece 
did you start the bends from the transmission end and work up or other way around did you just use a regular pipe bender to bend the piece


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jan 4 2008, 12:56 PM~9606000
> *do you have any helpful hints when installing that piece
> did you start the bends from the transmission end and work up or other way around did you just use a regular pipe bender to bend the piece
> *


I just used the piece of coat hanger you see in the pics to get the shape and just bent the rod to match... just used a vice and a hammer... and the corner of the workbench, and the edge of the concrete step and my foot.... haha, you get the idea.... just whatever i could find to bend it... its just alot easier to make the first one out of coat hanger then just copy it. The only trick is that the rod is long and is "cut to fit"... so make sure you account for how long it needs to be to shift thru all the gears and dont cut it off too short.


----------



## Sixty34me

sup jason. How things been man?


----------



## impala_631

any new pics?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## JasonJ

Summer is getting closer... :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

I hope i never see my old cheap valve covers again. :guns:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 15 2008, 03:56 PM~9951526
> *I hope i never see my old cheap valve covers again.  :guns:
> *



for sure, I got some billet specialties ones. Those look like some S&P ones you got now.


----------



## drasticbean

*i wonder where the car is going...  .*


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

that car has had more miles put on it on a trailer than it's own power.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 15 2008, 04:56 PM~9951526
> *I hope i never see my old cheap valve covers again.  :guns:
> *


I kinda liked them.......

You have a connect on where to get the spark plug wire holders?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by Nineteen60Fouressess_@Feb 17 2008, 03:59 PM~9964645
> *that car has had more miles put on it on a trailer than it's own power.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Nineteen60Fouressess_@Feb 17 2008, 04:59 PM~9964645
> *that car has had more miles put on it on a trailer than it's own power.......
> *


On a flatbed now, on the bumper this summer biaaatch! hno:


----------



## 187_Regal

this four is sick as hell....love the colors J


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2008, 06:16 PM~9972706
> *this four is sick as hell....love the colors J
> *


Thanks Russ! :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 18 2008, 03:49 PM~9972209
> *On a flatbed now, on the bumper this summer biaaatch!  hno:
> *


ohhh damn Jason! Will I get to see it in person? I haven't seen it since it had spray painted gold arms...LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 19 2008, 04:57 PM~9979382
> *ohhh damn Jason! Will I get to see it in person? I haven't seen it since it had spray painted gold arms...LOL
> *


hahahaha that was the last time I seen too........I think?!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 20 2008, 10:05 AM~9986128
> *hahahaha that was the last time I seen too........I think?!
> *


lol it was when elmer was working on the motor up in clarksville


----------



## JasonJ

Dont hate on those gold a arms.... i wish i could take credit for them, but they were like that when i bought it. The previous owner said he was trying to build it "Louisville style". :dunno: 




















Dang, that was a low blow wasnt it? You know im just playinnnnnnnn'!!! hno:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 15 2008, 08:28 PM~9953643
> *i wonder where the car is going...  .
> *


Where is it going...really? :dunno:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 21 2008, 07:06 AM~9993978
> *Dont hate on those gold a arms.... i wish i could take credit for them, but they were like that when i bought it. The previous owner said he was trying to build it "Louisville style".  :dunno:
> Dang, that was a low blow wasnt it? You know im just playinnnnnnnn'!!!  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ouch


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....


----------



## Big Doe

:0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## richiev64

no shit, nice homie!


----------



## Royalty

Twinns looking good. New Home for them?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 23 2008, 07:01 PM~10236671
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x64646464


----------



## 187_Regal

lovin the cars and the floor in the garage.....what is that stuff?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 24 2008, 12:11 AM~10238651
> *lovin the cars and the floor in the garage.....what is that stuff?
> *


Granite garage floor :0 :biggrin: Ballin


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10238651
> *lovin the cars and the floor in the garage.....what is that stuff?
> *


Petrified Dust


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 21 2008, 07:06 AM~9993978
> *Dont hate on those gold a arms.... i wish i could take credit for them, but they were like that when i bought it. The previous owner said he was trying to build it "Louisville style".  :dunno:
> Dang, that was a low blow wasnt it? You know im just playinnnnnnnn'!!!  hno:
> *


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10238651
> *lovin the cars and the floor in the garage.....what is that stuff?
> *


I'm guessing stained and sealed concrete,,looks nice though


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 04:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BALLER.....BIG TIME............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10238651
> *lovin the cars and the floor in the garage.....what is that stuff?
> *


Thx... its concrete stain that we had left over from doing our floors in the house and it has clear resin on top... it took like 10 days for that shit to dry! lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 25 2008, 12:18 AM~10248436
> *BALLER.....BIG TIME............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Im just tryin to get on your level Doogie Howser! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn thata tha best a drop and hardtop u cant beat that, i remember that drop was white on white and it was the shit then lol sup j


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 04:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 25 2008, 10:26 AM~10249548
> *Thx... its concrete stain that we had left over from doing our floors in the house and it has clear resin on top... it took like 10 days for that shit to dry! lol
> *


Where can I get that stuff at? I am wanting to do that in the garage of my house when I build it and in the basement too. :biggrin: That shit looks good.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 03:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE FOR SATURDAY THEN THE VERT FOR SUNDAY.............THATS BIG PIMPEN :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 25 2008, 10:28 AM~10249558
> *Doogie Howser!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 02:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Shit Jason! that garage is the shit!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 25 2008, 03:31 PM~10253177
> *Holy Shit Jason! that garage is the shit!
> *


doesn't those rich basterds make you mad :biggrin: I'm so fucking jelous. 2 bad ass Impalas :angry:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 03:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice six4s Jason!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Mar 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10253177-->
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit Jason! that garage is the shit!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... i know it smells like shit, lol.... its been almost a month since i did the garage floor and i can still smell that stuff! :|
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10253621
> *doesn't those rich basterds make you mad :biggrin:  I'm so fucking jelous. 2 bad ass Impalas :angry:
> *


Yea right man...... if i was rich both cars would be done, lol. Ive just been at it for a long time....... i have more time than money.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 09:38 AM~10249931
> *ONE FOR SATURDAY THEN THE VERT FOR SUNDAY.............THATS BIG PIMPEN :biggrin:
> *


Haha, i like that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 25 2008, 10:49 AM~10249632
> *Where can I get that stuff at?  I am wanting to do that in the garage of my house when I build it and in the basement too. :biggrin:  That shit looks good.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 09:38 AM~10249931
> *ONE FOR SATURDAY THEN THE VERT FOR SUNDAY.............THATS BIG PIMPEN :biggrin:
> *



:0 Sounds like a plan! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 26 2008, 06:43 AM~10258041
> *:dunno:
> *


I went to a paint store down here called Farrell-Calhoun Paint.... not sure if the have stores up there or not. The stain is easy to find, but the clear isnt... they had to special order it. Its about $100/gallon though.... and that took 5 gallons. You wouldnt want that kind of clear in your house though, they make a different kind for inside.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 26 2008, 08:46 AM~10258491
> *:0  Sounds like a plan!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :|


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2008, 11:16 AM~10258638
> *I went to a paint store down here called Farrell-Calhoun Paint.... not sure if the have stores up there or not. The stain is easy to find, but the clear isnt... they had to special order it. Its about $100/gallon though.... and that took 5 gallons. You wouldnt want that kind of clear in your house though, they make a different kind for inside.
> *



Cool homie Thanks


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2008, 05:35 AM~10258020
> *
> Yea right man...... if i was rich both cars would be done, lol. Ive just been at it for a long time....... i have more time than money.
> *


man I hear ya on that! Thats all I have is time :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 03:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


absolutely beautiful..


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: Nice 4s, & Nice floor.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 27 2008, 08:53 PM~10272287
> *:thumbsup: Nice 4s, & Nice floor.
> *


Send one of your cars over here and you can have both of them! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I like this pic! Almost looks like a model car sitting on a countertop!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

whats the floor made out of??? looks like wood lol


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2008, 05:12 PM~10349016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAAAWWWWWWWW SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

I saw the car yesterday that motor is fukin nice and I love that color


----------



## Big Doe

Pitbull's in the trunk :0 :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 6 2008, 10:03 PM~10350657
> *Pitbull's in the trunk  :0  :dunno:
> *


*i wouldnt expect anything less.....*


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 6 2008, 10:56 PM~10350603
> *I saw the car yesterday that motor is fukin nice and I love that color
> *



X2...........Love the Valve Covers. :0


----------



## Sixty34me

fuck Imma have to go over there and see it!


----------



## 187_Regal

guess that means that i have to drive over there too.....lol....


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Dude you have one clean ass car and the interior is sick as hell......


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks for the compliments.... i still have alot of loose ends to tie up on it.... i was just glad to get it running again. :happysad: Plus its still missing a some stuff.... :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10365147
> *Thanks for the compliments.... i still have alot of loose ends to tie up on it.... i was just glad to get it running again. :happysad: Plus its still missing a some stuff....  :yes:
> *


yea but it'll be bad ass when it's outta the dog house


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2008, 06:12 PM~10349016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no doubt the cleanest 64 in the memphis area


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2008, 03:57 PM~10365147
> *Thanks for the compliments.... i still have alot of loose ends to tie up on it.... i was just glad to get it running again. :happysad: Plus its still missing a some stuff....  :yes:
> *


Only thing I saw was Body mount bolts at the firewall. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 8 2008, 06:52 PM~10367638
> *Only thing I saw was Body mount bolts at the firewall. :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## JasonJ

Yea i know man..... i told Brent about em and sent them up there with the car... i just didnt have time.... plus things like my sunvisors, glovebox liner, heater controls, that trim around the back window isnt the best, some wires under the hood, transmission line is leaking, etc.... just a bunch of little stuff that irritates me... but it will get taken care of. I just did the trunk floor the night before it went up there, it was still bare metal from when i had the car sandblasted, lol. Plus i need to get my skirts on it, knuckle guards, visors, heater hoses, get the sunshades mounted in the back window (i wonder if they will stay in place when its clappin the bumper on the pavement?).... and maybe something else back there in that area too. :nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Apr 8 2008, 07:50 PM~10367621
> *no doubt the cleanest 64 in the memphis area
> *


Thanks homie.... hey, you get that 9 under your tre yet?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 8 2008, 03:09 PM~10365688
> *yea but it'll be bad ass when it's outta the dog house
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 05:20 AM~10370609
> *Yea i know man..... i told Brent about em and sent them up there with the car... i just didnt have time.... plus things like my sunvisors, glovebox liner, heater controls, that trim around the back window isnt the best, some wires under the hood, transmission line is leaking, etc.... just a bunch of little stuff that irritates me... but it will get taken care of. I just did the trunk floor the night before it went up there, it was still bare metal from when i had the car sandblasted, lol. Plus i need to get my skirts on it, knuckle guards, visors, heater hoses, get the sunshades mounted in the back window (i wonder if they will stay in place when its clappin the bumper on the pavement?).... and maybe something else back there in that area too.  :nicoderm:
> *




i wanna know what else.......lol


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:22 AM~10370623
> *Thanks homie.... hey, you get that 9 under your tre yet?
> *


its under i wasted no time on putting under especially since the homie just snapped his axle on his 64 been rolling every weekend you should come up to summer ave on a staurday night one day


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2008, 06:57 AM~10370926
> *i wanna know what else.......lol
> *


just little shit to get it moving :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 05:20 AM~10370609
> *Yea i know man..... i told Brent about em and sent them up there with the car... i just didnt have time.... plus things like my sunvisors, glovebox liner, heater controls, that trim around the back window isnt the best, some wires under the hood, transmission line is leaking, etc.... just a bunch of little stuff that irritates me... but it will get taken care of. I just did the trunk floor the night before it went up there, it was still bare metal from when i had the car sandblasted, lol. Plus i need to get my skirts on it, knuckle guards, visors, heater hoses, get the sunshades mounted in the back window (i wonder if they will stay in place when its clappin the bumper on the pavement?).... and maybe something else back there in that area too.  :nicoderm:
> *


man all that little shit takes time and adds up quick!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Apr 9 2008, 08:27 AM~10371096
> *its under i wasted no time on putting under especially since the homie just snapped his axle on his 64 been rolling every weekend you should come up to summer ave on a staurday night one day
> *


What time does it get crackin?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 AM~10370926
> *i wanna know what else.......lol
> *


One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone, unless i can find the gold fist one!!! :roflmao: 
Nah man, but seriously.... *I* could tell you, but then *I* would have to kill you. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 09:57 AM~10371287
> *One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone,  unless i can find the gold fist one!!!  :roflmao:
> Nah man, but seriously.... I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0   

Foe lookin good in pics J. 
Quick question is a 9 really needed if one is running skirts and all the car is built for is to lay and play?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 09:57 AM~10371287
> *One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone,  unless i can find the gold fist one!!!  :roflmao:
> Nah man, but seriously.... I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 AM~10371287
> *One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone,  unless i can find the gold fist one!!!  :roflmao:
> Nah man, but seriously.... I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.  :biggrin:
> *


awsome, if I'm thinking right



> :0
> 
> Foe lookin good in pics J.
> Quick question is a 9 really needed if one is running skirts and all the car is built for is to lay and play?
> [/b]


the Impala axles are not very strong from the get go, and don't really care for 13s. Thats a big reason why they put them in Impalas cuz they stronger


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 09:54 AM~10371266
> *What time does it get crackin?
> *


around 9 30 depending the weather


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 08:57 AM~10371287
> *One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone,  unless i can find the gold fist one!!!  :roflmao:
> Nah man, but seriously.... I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 AM~10371287
> *One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone,  unless i can find the gold fist one!!!  :roflmao:
> Nah man, but seriously.... I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.  :biggrin:
> *


I don't get it :dunno: :dunno:


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

is this car going to tulsa picnic


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2008, 03:42 PM~10373998
> *is this car going to tulsa picnic
> *


hell no...said there was something more important...I don't know his wife was having a kid or something..I don't remember.. :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 9 2008, 02:43 PM~10374015
> *hell no...said there was something more important...I don't know his wife was having a kid or something..I don't remember.. :uh:
> *


I told her what you said..... :happysad:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 05:20 AM~10370609
> *Yea i know man..... i told Brent about em and sent them up there with the car... i just didnt have time.... plus things like my sunvisors, glovebox liner, heater controls, that trim around the back window isnt the best, some wires under the hood, transmission line is leaking, etc.... just a bunch of little stuff that irritates me... but it will get taken care of. I just did the trunk floor the night before it went up there, it was still bare metal from when i had the car sandblasted, lol. Plus i need to get my skirts on it, knuckle guards, visors, heater hoses, get the sunshades mounted in the back window (i wonder if they will stay in place when its clappin the bumper on the pavement?).... and maybe something else back there in that area too.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :dunno:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 9 2008, 01:43 PM~10374015
> *hell no...said there was something more important...I don't know his wife was having a kid or something..I don't remember.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> :0
> 
> Foe lookin good in pics J.
> Quick question is a 9 really needed if one is running skirts and all the car is built for is to lay and play?
> [/b]



get you a 9.....its about the strength of the axles..........my good friend bought todds old tre from west side and he already coughed up an axle......do it just to be safe......


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 AM~10371287
> *One of those crown shaped air fresheners from autozone,  unless i can find the gold fist one!!!  :roflmao:
> Nah man, but seriously.... I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.  :biggrin:
> *



"I" dont know how to do all that fancy shmancy lettering like you did.......But "I" think "I" got what you were sayin.........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2008, 03:56 PM~10374115
> *I told her what you said.....  :happysad:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 9 2008, 01:43 PM~10374015
> *hell no...said there was something more important...I don't know his wife was having a kid or something..I don't remember.. :uh:
> *


what can be more important than a family reunion, atleast thats what im telling my job why i need the days off :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> :0
> 
> Foe lookin good in pics J.
> Quick question is a 9 really needed if one is running skirts and all the car is built for is to lay and play?
> [/b]


I never personally had a problem with my stock axle back when the rag was lifted with 4 pumps and 12 batts besides the old bearings crapping out and letting the axle slide out once. After i had that fixed i didnt have anymore problems out of the rearend..... but i have seen enough people who have snapped axles with less batteries to make me think they are needed unless you want to chance it snapping when you least expect it.

Plus you mentioned you wanted to run skirts.... a stock Impala axle is too long if youre running reversed offset wheels. If you want to run those skirts and not have them popping off youre either going to have to: 
...take the cheap and easy way out and get 6" rims for the back, uggh
....get your stock axle narrowed and reinforce under the housing
.....try a Tacoma or G body rearend and reinforce it
......get a ford 9 and have it narrowed
.......get a ford rearend from a 77-81 Versailles, Monarch, or Granada and just swap the brackets over.

I was able to find a Versailles rearend for my rag.... you dont have to narrow those to run skirts, they are 58 1/2" already.

I got a Ford 9 cut down for the hardtop.

I like the Fords because it just looks the cleanest.... none of that ugly reinforcement is needed on the housing.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2008, 10:42 PM~10378587
> *what can be more important than a family reunion, atleast thats what im telling my job why i need the days off  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 10 2008, 07:50 AM~10379926
> *I never personally had a problem with my stock axle back when the rag was lifted with 4 pumps and 12 batts besides the old bearings crapping out and letting the axle slide out once. After i had that fixed i didnt have anymore problems out of the rearend..... but i have seen enough people who have snapped axles with less batteries to make me think they are needed unless you want to chance it snapping when you least expect it.
> 
> Plus you mentioned you wanted to run skirts.... a stock Impala axle is too long if youre running reversed offset wheels. If you want to run those skirts and not have them popping off youre either going to have to:
> ...take the cheap and easy way out and get 6" rims for the back, uggh
> ....get your stock axle narrowed and reinforce under the housing
> .....try a Tacoma or G body rearend and reinforce it
> ......get a ford 9 and have it narrowed
> .......get a ford rearend from a 77-81 Versailles, Monarch, or Granada and just swap the brackets over.
> 
> I was able to find a Versailles rearend for my rag.... you dont have to narrow those to run skirts, they are 58 1/2" already.
> 
> That sounds like a plan right there.
> 
> I got a Ford 9 cut down for the hardtop.
> 
> I like the Fords because it just looks the cleanest.... none of that ugly reinforcement is needed on the housing.
> *


Thanks to all for your comments to my question. 
J, you seen pics of my trey. At the most I'm going to put is 6 batts in the trunk. More then likely just 4. The car came with the skirts my frist thought was to put some 14 D's on it. My thing was the cleariness(sp) when laied out and on the roll. Didn't want the D's to rub when I turn corners or etc. the goal for that SS is to keep it as og as possible out side of the hydros.


----------



## JasonJ

Anytime G... cant wait to see the tre in person. uffin:


----------



## "G-Money"

Next time your up around this way give me a shout, 
come on by and see it and or I'll just bring out where you are at.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 9 2008, 01:43 PM~10374015
> *hell no...said there was something more important...I don't know his wife was having a kid or something..I don't remember.. :uh:
> *


Congratulations with your expectant bundle of joy. 'Hell's Belle' looks great! When do you expect it to be complete?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 14 2008, 07:08 PM~10415948
> *Congratulations with your expectant bundle of joy. 'Hell's Belle' looks great! When do you expect it to be complete?
> *


Hey thanks T... whats been up? I dunno, the plan was to have it done for the I Tulsa picnic this year on June 15, but im not going to be able to go because of the due date. Since im gonna miss it, i might do a few extra things now that i was going to do later.... have to see how it works out i guess. Not long though, im so close to having it presentable that i can taste it. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 02:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie they sick as hell,but i would be havin a fit if my garage floors looked like that and got dirty..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 15 2008, 05:38 AM~10419678
> *Hey thanks T... whats been up? I dunno, the plan was to have it done for the I Tulsa picnic this year on June 15, but im not going to be able to go because of the due date. Since im gonna miss it, i might do a few extra things now that i was going to do later.... have to see how it works out i guess. Not long though, im so close to having it presentable that i can taste it.  :biggrin:
> *


You're welcome, 'J'. I've been alright. Could be better, but I'm alive.

I really like looking at 'Hell's Bellle'. If your engine compartment looks that good, I can imagine the trunk. And it's going to be 'Pitbull Equipped'?! Oooo weee!

Congratulations again on your first child, your new home and cars. I know you've been through some things, but you've bounced back into the swing of things (catch that word play? :biggrin: ).


----------



## JasonJ

They cant keep a good man down Tyrone!!!


----------



## drasticbean

bump to the top


----------



## robbie

looking good :biggrin: j


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 5 2008, 02:09 PM~10806201
> *bump to the top
> *


Whats up "King of NYC subway booty pics"??? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jun 5 2008, 02:56 PM~10806568
> *looking good  :biggrin:  j
> *


Robbie B???


----------



## 187_Regal

dont know if i posted in here but i looked at this car at brents a while back and i love the color combo. really really like the valve covers!!!! sweet ride bro.....that will be a pretty car bangin that bumper.....


----------



## timdog57

My favorite part is the interior.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 6 2008, 06:13 AM~10811482
> *dont know if i posted in here but i looked at this car at brents a while back and i love the color combo. really really like the valve covers!!!! sweet ride bro.....that will be a pretty car bangin that bumper.....
> *


Why you gotta rub it in??? :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 6 2008, 12:29 PM~10813757
> *Why you gotta rub it in???  :angry:
> *


it WILL BE WORTH IT!


----------



## indyzmosthated

i personally liked the aircleaner stud


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 6 2008, 07:11 AM~10811480
> *Whats up "King of NYC subway booty pics"???  :biggrin:
> Robbie B???
> *


what are you talking about....???????


----------



## DUVAL

NICE THREAD :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 6 2008, 03:20 PM~10814459
> *i personally liked the aircleaner stud
> *


Someone noticed! I like it too, sometimes less is more.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jun 6 2008, 03:56 PM~10814723-->
> 
> 
> 
> what  are you talking about....???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont play dumb.... i have the EVIDENCE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 7 2008, 10:46 AM~10818491
> *NICE THREAD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie... hopefully ill be able to add some new pics soon? :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2008, 07:12 AM~10828275
> *Dont play dumb.... i have the EVIDENCE!!!  :biggrin:
> Thx homie... hopefully ill be able to add some new pics soon?  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

seen the car at pitbulls , fuckin bad ass, I love the valve covers


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2008, 05:57 AM~10419734
> *damn homie they sick as hell,but i would be havin a fit if my garage floors looked like that and got dirty..
> *


jason, this is my first on seeing these rides, that tangerine is clean, cant wait to see it finshed,, keep up tha good work


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10883751
> *jason, this is my first on seeing these rides, that tangerine is clean, cant wait to see it finshed,, keep up tha good work
> *


 :cheesy: 

Hey Johnny... is this the 58 rag referred to in your signature?


----------



## JasonJ

Oh.... do you recognize the wheels and tires on the orange rag????? :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

looks hot bro. Love the color


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 19 2008, 09:27 AM~10905003
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey Johnny... is this the 58 rag referred to in your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh thas snice


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jun 19 2008, 11:00 AM~10905197
> *looks hot bro. Love the color
> *


Thx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Congrats on the new edition


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 6 2008, 04:12 PM~10349016-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jun 19 2008, 09:27 AM~10905003
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey Johnny... is this the 58 rag referred to in your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 19 2008, 10:04 PM~10910336
> *Congrats on the new edition
> *


Thx Doe.... send Huggies! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 20 2008, 12:26 PM~10914273
> *Thx Doe.... send Huggies!  :biggrin:
> *


pampers are better, they hold A LOT MORE!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 20 2008, 03:26 PM~10914273
> *Thx Doe.... send Huggies!  :biggrin:
> *


Shit i need to stock up for myself :0 I'll be needing them in a few months


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 20 2008, 10:05 PM~10917476
> *Shit i need to stock up for myself  :0 I'll be needing them in a few months
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
Everybody poppin out babies these days! SKEET SKEET SKEET! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 21 2008, 11:48 AM~10919190
> *:0  :0  :0
> Everybody poppin out babies these days! SKEET SKEET SKEET!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 21 2008, 11:48 AM~10919190
> *:0  :0  :0
> Everybody poppin out babies these days! SKEET SKEET SKEET!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
skeet skeet skeet ?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 19 2008, 11:27 AM~10905003
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey Johnny... is this the 58 rag referred to in your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you get rid of one of the 64's?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 PM~11944125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11944125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why did you cut out where i had my arm around your lady on the other side??? :0


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 23 2008, 12:06 PM~11951196
> *Why did you cut out where i had my arm around your lady on the other side???  :0
> *


Hahahaha. I was going to photoshot this pic but decided not to. 

Your my brother from other mother. So I couldn't do it. 
Your lucky.


----------



## drasticbean

look at the garage floor..... sweet... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2008, 03:05 PM~11953127
> *
> look at the garage floor..... sweet... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Move down here and ill do you one just like it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11083188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> skeet skeet skeet ?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I visited my car a couple of weeks ago... it looked cold and lonely. It told me the pink 63 next to it looks liike a girl, but its really a DUDE! 








:0


----------



## A&M customs

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2008, 02:05 PM~11953127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the garage floor..... sweet... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Jason,,,how did u get your floor like this? :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2008, 11:25 PM~12161566
> *Jason,,,how did u get your floor like this? :0  :0
> *


About $20 in concrete stain, $15 worth of sealer, $500 in resin, half a days work and about 2 weeks drying time. But thats because i laid that shit on thicker than a snicker.


----------



## JasonJ

Some stuff going to chrome next week....


----------



## rag61

good work jason,im ready to see this finished..gonna be bad!!! like tha floor too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2008, 11:10 PM~12160952
> *I visited my car a couple of weeks ago... it looked cold and lonely. It told me the pink 63 next to it looks liike a girl, but its really a DUDE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 16 2008, 12:32 AM~12168828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ROB LETS GO MAKE A HOUSE CALL TO NITE AT DOUGS HOUSE..2 AMISH :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 15 2008, 02:06 PM~12165783
> *Some stuff going to chrome next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS HEAVY  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 16 2008, 02:10 AM~12169509
> *LOOKS HEAVY    :biggrin:
> *


Built this crate... it has a false floor, the 2 rearend housing will lay side by side under it, and everything else on top in milk crates and boxes. Screw the top on and ship it out.  

I was telling Bean that with a little plumbing and electrical i could rent it out to a small family... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2008, 11:59 AM~12170941
> *Built this crate... it has a false floor, the 2 rearend housing will lay side by side under it, and everything else on top in milk crates and boxes. Screw the top on and ship it out.
> 
> I was telling Bean that with a little plumbing and electrical i could rent it out to a small family...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a small apartment in nyc and would be over 1500 a month. For a family of 4.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

Diggin it up for ya. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dolle

that moulded rear end looks bad ass. Did Brent do the moulding on it?


----------



## ice64berg

jason do you think the paint on the rag has cured enuff or should you wait a lil longer to finish it .. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 23 2008, 08:33 PM~10235931
> *They are both dirty from storage.... but here you go Bean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 17 2008, 12:49 PM~12179904
> *jason do you think the paint on the rag has cured enuff or should you wait a lil longer to finish it ..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

All loaded up and ready to go! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

baller.....the economy down there must be great.....lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 20 2008, 08:47 AM~12208755
> *baller.....the economy down there must be great.....lol
> *


Yeah no shit. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 20 2008, 09:47 AM~12208755
> *baller.....the economy down there must be great.....lol
> *


I was thinking the same damn thing, I need to do what this dude does for a living.


----------



## JasonJ

Just been at it for a long time.... i didnt start either one of these cars last year.

Or the year before that.

Or the year before that.

Or the year before that.

Or the year before that.

Been working on these cars for a while for real, finally starting to look like something other than a bunch of parts, lol. Alot of people just give up, or trade their project off before finishing it, i just ended up hanging on to mine... i get burnt out alot though, other things take my time, etc... put it this way, the rag was painted about 8 years ago, ive moved 4 times since i started building it, had the hardtop for 3 of those moves.... the rag sat untouched for the last 4-5 years until a few months ago when i got some motivation to work on it again.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:25 PM~12214270
> *Just been at it for a long time.... i didnt start either one of these cars last year.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Been working on these cars for a while for real, finally starting to look like something other than a bunch of parts, lol. Alot of people just give up, or trade their project off before finishing it, i just ended up hanging on to mine... i get burnt out alot though, other things take my time, etc... put it this way, the rag was painted about 8 years ago, ive moved 4 times since i started building it, had the hardtop for 3 of those moves.... the rag sat untouched for the last 4-5 years until a few months ago when i got some motivation to work on it again.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2008, 09:59 AM~12170941
> *Built this crate... it has a false floor, the 2 rearend housing will lay side by side under it, and everything else on top in milk crates and boxes. Screw the top on and ship it out.
> 
> I was telling Bean that with a little plumbing and electrical i could rent it out to a small family...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i hope all that product makes it safe!


----------



## JasonJ

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigjune62

What's up J?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:25 PM~12214270
> *Just been at it for a long time.... i didnt start either one of these cars last year.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Been working on these cars for a while for real, finally starting to look like something other than a bunch of parts, lol. Alot of people just give up, or trade their project off before finishing it, i just ended up hanging on to mine... i get burnt out alot though, other things take my time, etc... put it this way, the rag was painted about 8 years ago, ive moved 4 times since i started building it, had the hardtop for 3 of those moves.... the rag sat untouched for the last 4-5 years until a few months ago when i got some motivation to work on it again.
> *


you forgot a couple... :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 22 2008, 01:36 AM~12227176
> *you forgot a couple... :uh:
> *


ILL SEE YOU IN TULSA SUCKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

how much is it to get a 9in molded up like that?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Great thread


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Nov 22 2008, 04:29 PM~12230576-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much is it to get a 9in molded up like that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shewwwww mayne, i dont even know... you gon havta axe Pitbull. :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Nov 22 2008, 07:11 PM~12231323
> *Great thread
> *


Thx man... its and old ass topic, comes and goes in spurts.... but its about to get interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:25 PM~12214270
> *Just been at it for a long time.... i didnt start either one of these cars last year.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Been working on these cars for a while for real, finally starting to look like something other than a bunch of parts, lol. Alot of people just give up, or trade their project off before finishing it, i just ended up hanging on to mine... i get burnt out alot though, other things take my time, etc... put it this way, the rag was painted about 8 years ago, ive moved 4 times since i started building it, had the hardtop for 3 of those moves.... the rag sat untouched for the last 4-5 years until a few months ago when i got some motivation to work on it again.
> *


yeah building a high caliber ride takes alot of time , im glad you stay strong and keep rollin on with it, your right most do give up and let it go for alot less than they had into it then the person that gets their ride finishes it and they feel an idiot, true story


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 24 2008, 07:09 PM~12247220
> *Shewwwww mayne, i dont even know... you gon havta axe Pitbull.  :scrutinize:
> *


fool they ya peoples put the connect together! vert mounts?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2008, 12:11 AM~12249668
> *fool they ya peoples put the connect together! vert mounts?
> *


He posted a price on his topic for someone that asked... dont quote me i would have to go back and look, but i think he said $575 to mold it.

I dropped him the link with the vert mounts, he only gets on every 2 or 3 days, probably hasnt seen it yet....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 24 2008, 11:05 PM~12248618
> *yeah building a high caliber ride takes alot of time , im glad you stay strong and keep rollin on with it, your right most do give up and let it go for alot less than they had into it then the person that gets their ride finishes it and they feel an idiot, true story
> *


I was almost sold my hardtop to Walt a few years back... we were about $500 and a few parts away from agreeing on price and i just decided to keep it.... glad i did now, because he would have made me feel REALLY BAD next time i saw it, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

Looking real good Jason..








































For a 64 Impala!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 26 2008, 06:54 PM~12267436
> *Looking real good Jason..
> For a 64 Impala!!
> *


BAD MOVE
:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AY YO JASON DIDNT YOU HAD YOUR OWN WEBSITE ON YOUR 64 VERT, I USE TO CHECK OUT ALL THE TIME ,


----------



## 187_Regal

happy turkey day fucker.....lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 27 2008, 11:50 AM~12274179
> *AY YO JASON DIDNT YOU HAD YOUR OWN WEBSITE ON YOUR 64 VERT, I USE TO CHECK OUT ALL THE TIME ,
> *


Damnnnnn, you have been around for a minute havent you... "Project Rag 4"... probably 1999 or 2000 maybe?... way back in the days of WEBTV. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 27 2008, 11:53 AM~12274203
> *happy turkey day fucker.....lol
> *


At first glance i thought you called me a "turkey fucker". :0 

Same to you man, happy turkey day, turkey fucker. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 27 2008, 02:26 PM~12275517
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


What? What? :biggrin: 

THE BIG BAD C.I. BAYBEE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HELL YEA LOL WAY BACK. I LIKED HOW YOU DID IT, I THINK I JUST BOUGHT MY 64 HT BACK THEN 2, IT WAS MOTAVATING HOMIE 4 REAL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 28 2008, 10:37 AM~12280600
> *HELL YEA LOL WAY BACK. I LIKED HOW YOU DID IT, I THINK I JUST BOUGHT MY 64 HT BACK THEN 2, IT WAS MOTAVATING HOMIE 4 REAL
> *


When this car is done, maybe ill start a new build up topic on the rag?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 29 2008, 12:48 PM~12287548
> *When this car is done, maybe ill start a new build up topic on the rag?
> *


that would be tight


----------



## Mr Impala

]

















































need some life here homie!


----------



## JasonJ

Damn foo!!! Posting pics and not even tellin me! :0 
At least you didnt post the good ones. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 23 2008, 10:17 AM~12506827
> *\
> At least you didnt post the good ones.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2005, 06:47 PM~3011704
> *Thanks big T..... you know what, i was so busy looking at everyone elses cars that i was only within earshot of my car for maybe 30 minutes all day, so i dont really know.
> 
> The few comments i did overhear were all pretty much the same: "Damn, thats a nice car, but he messed it up with those little wheels", or "Nice car, but id have to have a little bigger rim on it".  :biggrin: I didnt even stay for the awards, i just went to have fun.... although in the Impala class i probably had the 2nd cleanest car out there. The only one that was cleaner was a 63SS with a 409, restored back to all original, that looked like it just drove out of the showroom.
> 
> Heres pics from the show:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=171988
> *


Some people will never have the advantage of rollin a Impala on 13"s, poor people :no:
Love the car and the build-up, great job!


----------



## Big Doe

is it done yet


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 26 2008, 09:11 AM~12263066
> *I was almost sold my hardtop to Walt a few years back... we were about $500 and a few parts away from agreeing on price and i just decided to keep it.... glad i did now, because he would have made me feel REALLY BAD next time i saw it, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


you already know


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 31 2008, 11:43 AM~12568998
> *is it done yet
> *


Are they EVER??? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 31 2008, 07:42 PM~12572751
> *Are they EVER???  :biggrin:
> *


not until they're sold :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick




----------



## ss62vert




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2008, 08:07 PM~12430015
> *]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some life here homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

+
hno: IM SORRY JASON YOUR GIRL LOOKED SO GOOD I OPENED HER UP AND TRIED TO HIT IT BUT ,MISSED AND CAUGHT HER EYE :biggrin: 
THANX FOR SHARING BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

She plays hard to get. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

damn thats the most action shes seen in a long ass time :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 6 2009, 08:58 AM~12620775
> *She plays hard to get.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL BRENT OPENED HER UP AND I WENT TO TOWN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 6 2009, 12:05 PM~12621210
> *WELL BRENT OPENED HER UP AND I WENT TO TOWN LOL  :biggrin:
> *


I know its hard to not get worked up when you see under the hood


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 AM~12621272
> *I know its hard to not get worked up when you see under the hood
> *


YES SIR LOOKING REAL GOOD UNDER THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

jasons car is a slut......i had her once but she told me i was her first......guess she tells them all that.....lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 6 2009, 06:57 PM~12624884
> *jasons car is a slut......i had her once but she told me i was her first......guess she tells them all that.....lol
> *


Shes been hangin in the Ville too long, starting to pick up bad habits! :biggrin: 

This is an old ass topic... should see some action soon though. :nicoderm:


----------



## timdog57

I think she looked good with that famous black dildo in place of where the antenna used to be. :biggrin: Sorry Jason


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2007, 01:19 PM~6926351
> *Just parking these pics and info here for future reference in case the subject ever comes up.... maybe save someone some time and trouble someday....
> 
> 1 3/4" - bottom
> 7/8" - top
> 5/16 24 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low1 (1 tooth past verticle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice info thanks


----------



## drasticbean

bump.. up..


----------



## JasonJ

Any updates?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 07:17 PM~12716870
> *Any updates?
> *


How you going to ask if theres any updates on your own car? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 15 2009, 08:42 PM~12717103
> *How you going to ask if theres any updates on your own car? :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha... OOPS! :biggrin: 

Single or double.... what you think?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 15 2009, 06:17 PM~12716870-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Jan 15 2009, 06:42 PM~12717103
> *How you going to ask if theres any updates on your own car? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2009, 09:34 PM~12718217
> *Hahahahaha... OOPS!  :biggrin:
> 
> Single or double.... what you think?
> *


Double is more fun and alot less work and cheaper in the long run. When you have to buy motors every couple hops it adds up quick. Double pump with 10 batteries, back bumper all day and still drive the shit out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Damn i know..... double would be more fun, less maintenance.... but these days any asshole can crack the bumper with 2 pumps..... if you can do it with single thats bragging rights.... and if you beat a double with your single, shit is over! I have been thinking about this for a good week now, and i keep going back and forth on it.... keeping me up at night!!! Ive got to decide this weekend though.


----------



## big pimpin

Well its a tough one. The following personal experiences are based on non weighted hopping. You can tell a car that has weight by the speed and easy that it hops. You see single pumps out west bumpering off of two and three licks doing 60 inches....thats just not physically possible with a normal car with just batts and pumps in the trunk. 


Single pump - Hella bragging rights for sure. BUT....if one thing is not right: Coils too worn out.....batteries a little too low.....motor too used.....pump head too worn.......switch retardedness....or pure failure of any of the above components...your hopping fun is done. Plus you normally run higher voltage on a single pump which means motor gets hotter faster = less hopping. A single piston is awesome when its working right....it really does feel like a double pump. 

Double pump - You can run less voltage to each pump motor. Which means less heat and a LOT more hopping. Batteries don't have to be freshly charged (even though recommended at all times). If one of the pumps is lagging the other can make up for it. Coils worn...big deal....hit the switch longer. One pump motor burns up...big deal unhook it and run one pump to keep you going. If you are good on the switch you can hop off and on all day if you want.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 16 2009, 01:17 PM~12723749
> *Damn i know..... double would be more fun, less maintenance.... but these days any asshole can crack the bumper with 2 pumps..... if you can do it with single thats bragging rights.... and if you beat a double with your single, shit is over! I have been thinking about this for a good week now, and i keep going back and forth on it.... keeping me up at night!!! Ive got to decide this weekend though.
> *


It is a 64 so it's already the easiest car to hop, and Brent is building it so you know it will work either way. :biggrin: I like the challenge of a single but it isn't as much fun because it is more work to keep it going, and it costs more. There isn't much cost differance between a single piston and 2 regular pumps. All the STL INDIVIDUALS had Impala singles with 10 batts and regular pumps hitting the bumper no problem. With a piston you could do 8 batteries and still hit the bumper. It's been a minute since you had hydro's so you would be better off with a double because you know you will be playing with it ALOT. :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 16 2009, 12:17 PM~12723749
> *Damn i know..... double would be more fun, less maintenance.... but these days any asshole can crack the bumper with 2 pumps..... if you can do it with single thats bragging rights.... and if you beat a double with your single, shit is over! I have been thinking about this for a good week now, and i keep going back and forth on it.... keeping me up at night!!! Ive got to decide this weekend though.
> *


 :uh: fuck you think about everything TO MUCH!!! I think quick cause everything you think to long on is EASY to decide!

1- Double pump!!
2- Chevy dually! (which you did)
3-divots if ya ballin :biggrin: 
4-who cares about a flat screen in a year or so they will have something better like photo cells the size of cell phones that just beam the tv where ever you want it in better quaility lol
5- you should have been working on the RAG the before this but i guess its to late


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 17 2009, 12:31 AM~12729528
> *:uh:  fuck you think about everything TO MUCH!!! I think quick cause everything you think to long on is EASY to decide!
> 
> 1- Double pump!!
> 2- Chevy dually! (which you did)
> 3-divots if ya ballin :biggrin:
> 4-who cares about a flat screen in a year or so they will have something better like photo cells the size of cell phones that just beam the tv where ever you want it in better quaility lol
> 5- you should have been working on the RAG the before this but i guess its to late
> *


Awwww, youre talkin dirty to me now sweetheart. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 16 2009, 10:31 PM~12729528
> *:uh:  fuck you think about everything TO MUCH!!! I think quick cause everything you think to long on is EASY to decide!
> 
> 1- Double pump!!
> 2- Chevy dually! (which you did)
> 3-divots if ya ballin :biggrin:
> 4-who cares about a flat screen in a year or so they will have something better like photo cells the size of cell phones that just beam the tv where ever you want it in better quaility lol
> 5- you should have been working on the RAG the before this but i guess its to late
> *


I agree with this gentelman. Thats why I will always call this hardtop THE REASON. :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 17 2009, 08:54 AM~12731688
> *Awwww, youre talkin dirty to me now sweetheart.  :biggrin:
> *


Awww i love you too! pookie aleast your wife and me think alike on 2 things! * THE REASON*. :angry:
[/b][/quote]
yea the reason the rag took 1000894584395075 years :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 17 2009, 10:23 PM~12737380
> *
> yea the reason the rag took 1000894584395075 years  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :yessad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:19 AM~12690975
> *Nice info thanks
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 25 2009, 05:11 PM~12811028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS NICE JASON !! *


----------



## Maximus1959

Nice! Looks like you have been up to a few things. Now stop fucking with that four and go finish your ragtop...lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 25 2009, 08:11 PM~12811028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks awesome man.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

damn 
i love it


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks for all the comments guys... wont be long now. :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

man i love this car, reminds me of some form of evilshit fixin to pop off..... like fog mist floating over a dingy gravyard at 4am or someshit ! Was that a lil too much? :dunno: : :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

looking good Jason! I saw it a couple a weeks ago at Brents .


----------



## big pimpin

And he probably humped it too!! :0 :uh:






Shit looks 'dope money'!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jan 26 2009, 09:52 PM~12822672-->
> 
> 
> 
> man i love this car, reminds me of some form of evilshit fixin to pop off.....  like fog mist floating over a dingy gravyard at 4am or someshit !  Was that a lil too much? :dunno:  : :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:00 PM~12823608
> *looking good Jason! I saw it a couple a weeks ago at Brents .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 SPY!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Jan 27 2009, 12:09 AM~12824671
> *And he probably humped it too!! :0  :uh:
> Shit looks 'dope money'!!!
> *


It aint no HOT FIRE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Oh come on....too bad it wasn't white then you could call it "***********"! :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CHROME SICK, :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

HOP IT HOP IT !!!!!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2009, 08:21 AM~12827440
> *Oh come on....too bad it wasn't white then you could call it "***********"!  :0 :0    :roflmao:
> *


U R STOOPID


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2009, 09:40 PM~12869954
> *U R STOOPID
> *


Oh shit, Jimmy busted out a little of that Detroit gangsterism fo dat ass! lol Watch out Danielle.


----------



## TOPFAN

:wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 1 2009, 10:26 PM~12878714
> *Oh shit, Jimmy busted out a little of that Detroit gangsterism fo dat ass! lol Watch out Danielle.
> *


word of the day, gangsterism lolol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2009, 08:40 PM~12869954
> *U R STOOPID
> *



And your point is....... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Enough with the ht.........get crackin on the vert


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 3 2009, 08:50 AM~12891298
> *Enough with the ht.........get crackin on the vert
> *


How do you know i havent been??? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Feb 3 2009, 10:22 AM~12892135-->
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know i havent been???  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Feb 3 2009, 11:14 AM~12892693
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2009, 04:19 PM~12827422
> *:biggrin:
> :0  SPY!!!
> It aint no HOT FIRE!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I did hump it! Woode was checking out the chrome taint. :0


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

Hell yea, Bean is blowing my topic up, but my shit looks dirtyyyyyy, lol. Thx for the droppin the pics on here big dog! uffin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 4 2009, 09:11 AM~12902103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See there.... i had the whole back of that frame by myself!!! :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 4 2009, 07:11 AM~12902103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my back was killing me after all that lifting!


----------



## drasticbean

*feel free to photoshop any of these pictures*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## lone star

this car is gonna hurt em


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2009, 07:51 PM~12936712
> *this car is gonna hurt em
> *


It aint no 60 rag... but it will have to do. :cheesy:


----------



## Dino

old school


----------



## Dino

new school


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Dino+Feb 7 2009, 09:07 PM~12937163-->
> 
> 
> 
> old school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Feb 7 2009, 09:08 PM~12937167
> *new school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow.

Ummmm, WOW. lol

Im white!


----------



## drasticbean

well you were wearing all white.....
hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 06:31 PM~12936954
> *It aint no 60 rag... but it will have to do.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhh shit son!


----------



## drasticbean

*going way back to 96......*


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 05:44 PM~12936665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to photoshop any of these pictures
> *


look at this fool scared to get dirty!! nice gloves :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 12:40 PM~12941228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going way back to 96......
> *


I should ban you for posting that!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 8 2009, 09:40 PM~12945008
> *look at this fool scared to get dirty!! nice gloves  :biggrin:
> *


Shit it wasnt that, thos frames were cooooold, lmao. It was like 25 degrees that day.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12946512
> *Shit it wasnt that, thos frames were cooooold, lmao. It was like 25 degrees that day.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 11:40 AM~12941228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going way back to 96......
> *


Damn.....


----------



## big pimpin

He was making it rain WAY back in da day! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 9 2009, 03:55 PM~12952223
> *He was making it sprinkle WAY back in da day!  :0
> *


Here Dan... i fixed it. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Feb 9 2009, 02:55 PM~12952223-->
> 
> 
> 
> He was making it sprankle WAY back in da day!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Feb 11 2009, 11:36 AM~12972804
> *Here Dan... i fixed it.  :biggrin:
> *


Here J...I fixed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2009, 07:31 PM~12936954
> *It aint no 60 rag... but it will have to do.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Clean set up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Love the look of the setup. No fiberglass or hardlines or TVs......the way it should be lol.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 11 2009, 03:01 PM~12973484
> *Love the look of the setup.  No fiberglass or hardlines or TVs......the way it should be lol.
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12973484
> *Love the look of the setup.  No fiberglass or hardlines or TVs......the way it should be lol.
> *


Haha, whats up Jeff?

Yea.... its all business in the back.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt looking good


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 11 2009, 12:01 PM~12973484
> *Love the look of the setup.  No fiberglass or hardlines or TVs......the way it should be lol.
> *


x64 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12976094
> *Haha, whats up Jeff?
> 
> Yea.... its all business in the back.
> *


square biz


----------



## JasonJ

Six-Fo on leannnn....


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13063502
> *Six-Fo on leannnn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt bad ass


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 23 2009, 04:21 PM~13087427
> *ttt bad ass
> *


Thanks man... it will be mo' badder-asser when the front get hooked up! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## lone star

u gonna keep the og wires on it or do a little something


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 08:40 PM~13063502
> *Six-Fo on leannnn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Jason.


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2009, 01:31 AM~13135408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the type of picture you publish and make crazy loot off, love the impala poppin out with everything else looking like its from the 60's (ctrl+p) :biggrin:


----------



## vertex

put some skirts on it! clean car!


----------



## vengence

its turnin out clean and sick as hell,very nice work man,,


----------



## lone star

page 60


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 28 2009, 02:31 AM~13135408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pic Jason. The 64 looks ready to serve! Is that Red's Ace up on the rack?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2009, 04:05 PM~13145215
> *Nice Pic Jason.  The 64 looks ready to serve! Is that Red's Ace up on the rack?
> *


:yes:


----------



## wired61

lookin good :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 1 2009, 06:17 PM~13145940
> *:yes:
> *


Looks as if she is getting the hubcap treatment. :0


----------



## specialk11232

nice!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Real nice :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone

Very beautiful, Jason. I know it's been along time coming for 'Hell's Belle'. I know you're a perfectionist. She won't be out until she's right. Also, I want to give props to Brent Greer (PITBULL) for the work he's done. I'm going to have to get at him when it's time to put my car together.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 2 2009, 11:25 PM~13159380
> *Very beautiful, Jason. I know it's been along time coming for 'Hell's Belle'. I know you're a perfectionist. She won't be out until she's right. Also, I want to give props to Brent Greer (PITBULL) for the work he's done. I'm going to have to get at him when it's time to put my car together.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Time to bring her home.


----------



## showandgo

fuckin trailer queen :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 07:01 PM~13218763
> *Time to bring her home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's missing something in the back window. :biggrin: Looks real good, is it still posessed? :0


----------



## JasonJ

Ok, we are back in "The Sipp" now.... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

yea get a part of the rear end, yea


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy: 
















































Goodnight.


----------



## Stickz

Looking good Jason!!


----------



## JasonJ

Thx everyone... lots of work to do still... lots of loose ends, but all that little stuff adds up to several weekends. :happysad: #1 on the list... i need to get some wipers! lol :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 07:10 PM~13218840
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the back pumps really wired on 6 batteries? :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 8 2009, 08:22 PM~13218942
> *Are the back pumps really wired on 6 batteries? :0
> *


48v on the rear... and he would only let me have it on 60v to the front after seeing just how switch retarded i am. :happysad:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 07:25 PM~13218975
> *48v on the rear... and he would only let me have it on 60v to the front after seeing just how switch retarded i am.  :happysad:
> *


I bet it will still bumper on 60 volts. :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2008, 07:25 PM~12214270
> *Just been at it for a long time.... i didnt start either one of these cars last year.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Or the year before that.
> 
> Been working on these cars for a while for real, finally starting to look like something other than a bunch of parts, lol. Alot of people just give up, or trade their project off before finishing it, i just ended up hanging on to mine... i get burnt out alot though, other things take my time, etc... put it this way, the rag was painted about 8 years ago, ive moved 4 times since i started building it, had the hardtop for 3 of those moves.... the rag sat untouched for the last 4-5 years until a few months ago when i got some motivation to work on it again.
> *



Preach Brother.....


----------



## 3whlcmry

you already know jason time to hit the streets now that the weatehr is good im always down to ride


----------



## Dylante63

looks great


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 06:25 PM~13218975
> *48v on the rear... and he would only let me have it on 60v to the front after seeing just how switch retarded i am.  :happysad:
> *


sooooo I can't ask what it do?


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 06:07 PM~13218814
> *Ok, we are back in "The Sipp" now....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:nicoderm:


----------



## Maverick

Very nice J.


----------



## Wizzard

Damn that is one clean sixfoe. :nicoderm: 









Right click saved some of those pics...Hope you dont mind?


----------



## Maximus1959

So is it back to the rag now? I have a little homie with me, who wants to know? I think you know his name. Phone call please!


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 08:07 PM~13218814
> *Ok, we are back in "The Sipp" now....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

So Fresh and So Clean


----------



## lone star

i think you should let maurice get down on it...............


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess

thanks fo the call fucker


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 11 2009, 04:36 PM~13250238-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think you should let maurice get down on it...............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nineteen60Fouressess_@Mar 11 2009, 05:00 PM~13250461
> *thanks fo the call fucker
> *


Hey turd burglar... it was a last minute thing. I sent you an "event invitation" on myspace to the Individuals picnic in Louisville this May and you havent even responded... so dont get all snippy with me Lieutenant Rostabotch! :0


----------



## wayne64ss

Car's beautiful man, nice work.


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 12 2009, 11:24 AM~13258857
> *Car's beautiful man, nice work.
> *


Thx homie.


----------



## Mr Impala

but like we r all wondering WHAT IT DO????????


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 8 2009, 08:07 PM~13218814
> *Ok, we are back in "The Sipp" now....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"I" heard Jason Back!!!!!!!!!!!!! :420:  The 4 looking good J.


----------



## JasonJ

G-Money how you been homie?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13264555
> *but like we r all wondering WHAT IT DO????????
> *


wonder if we will find out in Tulsa???


----------



## JasonJ

Skirted out. 

Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:


----------



## lone star

i vote to let maurice get down on the roof.......im just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i can dig it.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 21 2009, 11:28 AM~13345210
> *G-Money how you been homie?
> *


shyyyyt waiting on this GM money like everybody eles. lol.  Other then that I'm doing alright, I'm living. Put my 63 money in this house I just bought and been working on it for the past 8 months. Hopefully here soon it will be done enough for the fam to move in. Then I can get all my garge space back. 

How side of the good looking foe of yours how have things been with you?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 07:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn.......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 07:59 PM~13356871
> *i vote to let maurice get down on the roof.......im just sayin  :biggrin:
> *


that roof will get done for sure by a fellow club member


----------



## 81.7.TX.

NICE!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can see your dilemma. Personally, I like the accessories (scuff guard, knuckle guards, and gas door guard), but either way it's a great looking car. Let a coin toss decide which direction you go.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509

SUP BRO THE CAR IS LOOOOKING DAMN GOOD


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2009, 12:42 PM~13363189
> *that roof will get done for sure by a fellow club member
> *


whoever does it, just do it


----------



## lone star

[p.s.] theres a 44 for sale in the classifieds :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

thats GANGSTA


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 09:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Use the guards bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry

i say use the guards especialy the gas door guard when are you pulling it out so we can go scared the shit outta old people


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam!!! This bitch is toooooooooo toooooooooo GANGSTA!!!!! U ready homie!!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is beautiful bro i love it, im also excited about that one in the garage :biggrin: 
i think the guards are the way to go :thumbsup: 
keep it up bro, im a fan


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## specialk11232

turned out real nice bro!


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks. I spent 15 hours yesterday respraying the frame and belly from where the painter got primer overspray all over it when it was being painted a few years back... worked on it all day again today rewiring the entire front end, headlight harness, electric fans, etc... changed to stainless transmission lines, rebuilt the front brakes because the wheels cylinders started leaking from sitting i guess.... just a bunch of crap no one will notice, but im trying to get it ready for the Individuals picnic in Louisville next month.... and i have a list of little shit thats a mile long.


----------



## showandgo

yeah thats all great what you did, but you still aint answered













































WHAT IT DO? fool :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2009, 01:14 AM~13691061
> *Thanks. I spent 15 hours yesterday respraying the frame and belly from where the painter got primer overspray all over it when it was being painted a few years back... worked on it all day again today rewiring the entire front end, headlight harness, electric fans, etc... changed to stainless transmission lines, rebuilt the front brakes because the wheels cylinders started leaking from sitting i guess.... just a bunch of crap no one will notice, but im trying to get it ready for the Individuals picnic in Louisville next month.... and i have a list of little shit thats a mile long.
> *


Amen to that...Cars lookin VERY tight... Hope to see it this summer...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

any more pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 06:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


use the scuff and gas door guard they will look good!! leave off the nuckles !! just my 2 cents


----------



## G_KRALY

Car came out great. I think you should put all the guards on.You already have dual mirrors,dual antennas, and bumper guards,might as well go all the way with the exterior accessories


----------



## Domel

i love this thread


----------



## Domel

it's my new wallpaper for tomorrow


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2009, 01:14 AM~13691061
> *Thanks. I spent 15 hours yesterday respraying the frame and belly from where the painter got primer overspray all over it when it was being painted a few years back... worked on it all day again today rewiring the entire front end, headlight harness, electric fans, etc... changed to stainless transmission lines, rebuilt the front brakes because the wheels cylinders started leaking from sitting i guess.... just a bunch of crap no one will notice, but im trying to get it ready for the Individuals picnic in Louisville next month.... and i have a list of little shit thats a mile long.
> *


See you there Big J. I'm in the same boat with you. only I'm working on getting in my house and finishing up the odds and ends on the coupe at the same time.


----------



## milkbone

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

page 64 :0


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 8 2009, 02:52 PM~13829161
> *page 64  :0
> *


depends on your settings bro, mine says 32


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 8 2009, 03:10 PM~13829381
> *depends on your settings bro, mine says 32
> *


ha i didnt know that. my bad!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 8 2009, 04:52 PM~13829161
> *page 64  :0
> *


----------



## ButchFragrance

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Maybe paint them black :dunno:


----------



## XLowLifeX

hey man hows that exhaust sound coming out in front of the rear wheels. dont see many lowriders doin that.. looks tight


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 13 2009, 08:29 PM~13878022
> *hey man hows that exhaust sound coming out in front of the rear wheels. dont see many lowriders doin that.. looks tight
> *


Fuckin sickkkkk, all stainless with MagnaFlow mufflers. :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Domel_@May 8 2009, 04:20 AM~13823917
> *it's my new wallpaper for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit, thats cool.... its mine now, i just stole it, lol.


----------



## capone530

must be nice to have that kinda cash to dump into a ride.......
i respect the fool livin in a one bedroom apartment skippin meals to fix his shit up..or the guy workin double shifts to have extra money for his ride after he take care of his family..what do u do for work jasonj???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by capone530_@May 14 2009, 01:34 AM~13881932
> *must be nice to have that kinda cash to dump into a ride.......
> i respect the fool livin in a one bedroom apartment skippin meals to fix his shit up..or the guy workin double shifts to have extra money for his ride after he take care of his family..what do u do for work jasonj???
> *


Look at the first post in this topic... July 2004 i started building this car almost a year before that date. So break it down by year and i havent dropped alot of money really... 6 years makes it about 5k a year average.... thats not out of reach for most people working full time. Just do what you can, when you can, and dont give up on it. Too many people give up too soon...


----------



## capone530

yea u been workin on this thing for a while..


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 14 2009, 09:15 AM~13884139
> *Look at the first post in this topic... July 2004 i started building this car almost a year before that date. So break it down by year and i havent dropped alot of money really... 6 years makes it about 5k a year average.... thats not out of reach for most people working full time. Just do what you can, when you can, and dont give up on it. Too many people give up too soon...
> *


:werd: 
SOME PEOPLE JUST SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, THEN ASK HOW MUCH WAS SPENT>>>>>>>>>>>>>THEN THE NEXT THING SAID IS "DAMN YOU A BALLER". NOT UNDERSTANDING THAT IF BROKEN DOWN YOU ONLY SPENT ABOUT $97.00 A WEEK LOL :biggrin: 
EITHER WAY SHE LOOK'S "TIGHT" HAHAHA BUT I KNOW BETTER!!!! I BANGED HER IN THE FACE LOLOLLOLOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 14 2009, 04:01 PM~13886837
> *:werd:
> SOME PEOPLE JUST SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, THEN ASK HOW MUCH WAS SPENT>>>>>>>>>>>>>THEN THE NEXT THING SAID IS "DAMN YOU A BALLER". NOT UNDERSTANDING THAT IF BROKEN DOWN YOU ONLY SPENT ABOUT $97.00 A WEEK LOL :biggrin:
> EITHER WAY SHE LOOK'S "TIGHT" HAHAHA BUT I  KNOW BETTER!!!! I BANGED HER IN THE FACE LOLOLLOLOLOLOL :biggrin:
> *


Whatever, she said she was faking it anyways ANGELA!


----------



## lone star

man just said he spent 30k like it wasnt nutthin


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

I need a good pair of 64 Impala wiper arms ASAP!!!

If anyone in Louisville has a set that i can get next Saturday or if you can drop off at Brents this week i sure would appreciate it. I went through 100 boxes and turned the garage upside down tonight and for whatever reason i could only find 1 damn wiper arm!!! :banghead:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2009, 02:35 AM~13903206
> *I need a good pair of 64 Impala wiper arms ASAP!!!
> 
> If anyone in Louisville has a set that i can get next Saturday or if you can drop off at Brents this week i sure would appreciate it. I went through 100 boxes and turned the garage upside down tonight and for whatever reason i could only find 1 damn wiper arm!!!  :banghead:
> *


i got some you can borrow :0 dont know that i have an extra set tho


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2009, 12:35 AM~13903206
> *I need a good pair of 64 Impala wiper arms ASAP!!!
> 
> If anyone in Louisville has a set that i can get next Saturday or if you can drop off at Brents this week i sure would appreciate it. I went through 100 boxes and turned the garage upside down tonight and for whatever reason i could only find 1 damn wiper arm!!!  :banghead:
> *


i got 3 sets ill look in the garage today i cant remember if i kept them or if i let everything go when i sold the blue 64 cv.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 09:42 PM~13356113
> *Skirted out.
> 
> Debating on whether or not im going to use the scuff guards, knuckle guards, and gas door guard.... i kinda like how it looks "plain" and uninterrupted.... i dunno, i keep going back and forth. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man jason i hate you you make me wanna another impala soooo bad this car is just so damn sexy man!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 16 2009, 10:32 AM~13904392
> *man jason i hate you you make me wanna another impala soooo bad this car is just so damn sexy man!!!!!
> *


Damn max, did you crawl out from under a rock? :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 05:35 PM~13899831
> *man just said he spent 30k like it wasnt nutthin
> *


no shit


----------



## lone star

no luck on the wiper blades..must have gave them with the blue car.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2009, 12:08 PM~13897131
> *Whatever, she said she was faking it anyways ANGELA!
> *


IF MY NAME IS ANGELA THEN I KNOW FOR SURE YOU AINT GONNA GET NO PLAY WITH HER THAT MEANS SHE IS A ***** :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 16 2009, 09:00 AM~13903966-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got 3 sets ill look in the garage today i cant remember if i kept them or if i let everything go when i sold the blue 64 cv.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@May 16 2009, 03:59 PM~13906363
> *no luck on the wiper blades..must have gave them with the blue car.
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 16 2009, 10:32 AM~13904392
> *man jason i hate you you make me wanna another impala soooo bad this car is just so damn sexy man!!!!!
> *


4 baby beers fit in the glove box in case you were wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Put in about 11 hours on it today.... cant figure these fucking brakes out for nothing. Pissing me off. :banghead: 

But at least i know the brackets in the rear window are lazer straight. :happysad:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13909232
> *Put in about 11 hours on it today.... cant figure these fucking brakes out for nothing. Pissing me off.  :banghead:
> 
> But at least i know the brackets in the rear window are lazer straight.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all in the details 
lookn good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13909232
> *Put in about 11 hours on it today.... cant figure these fucking brakes out for nothing. Pissing me off.  :banghead:
> 
> But at least i know the brackets in the rear window are lazer straight.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bleeders pointed up right?


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13909232
> *Put in about 11 hours on it today.... cant figure these fucking brakes out for nothing. Pissing me off.  :banghead:
> 
> But at least i know the brackets in the rear window are lazer straight.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the problem with the brakes?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+May 17 2009, 12:17 AM~13909485-->
> 
> 
> 
> bleeders pointed up right?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOW64RAG_@May 17 2009, 12:36 AM~13909633
> *whats the problem with the brakes?
> *


Well the problem is that when i hit the brakes the front passenger side wheels locks up HARd, almost pulling the wheel out of my hand if i dont have a death grip on it. This is at 10 mph.... if i go any faster than that and hit the brakes it just skids. 

This is how i got to this point:
I wanted to upgrade from the single master cylinder to a dual with a power booster. I ordered one from ABSpowerbrake that has an integrated proportioning valve... it has 4 ports.... the top 2 are supposed to be for discs, the bottom 2 are supposed to be for drums (i have drums front and back). I bled the master cylinder, installed it, installed 2 new front wheel cylinders, and bled the lines.

For some reason i couldnt ever get any fluid out of the bottom port for the front brakes and could never get a hard pedal... so i finally said fuck it im gonna switch it to the top port and see what happens. I have a good pedal now, but that passenger side wheel is locking up. I backed the brake shoes off some on that side, you can spin the drum and it doesnt touch the shoes... i had it to where you could just barely tell it was rubbing the shoes. This didnt work at all. I backed the push rod off where it connects to the brake pedal under the dash thinking maybe i had too much pressure on the push rod thing.... all this did was make the pedal softer, might have helped just a little bit but the wheel still locks up. Man i tell you, im almost wishing i had just left the shit alone.... at least it worked and i could drive the car without killing someone.

Ill see if i can post a pic of the master cylinder i have...


----------



## JasonJ

Its the one that says "NEW" next to it... there were NO instructions with this damned thing so all i know about it is whats on this catalog page.

http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html

If this link doesnt go directly to it, its on page 25 of the catalog.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2009, 01:06 AM~13909826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## lone star

the brakes in my 60 are scarey. drums all around. when i push the brake the car jerks to the side....im still learning how to drive it.....it doesnt skid though. im thinking discs up front soon..............i thought u had a disc 9 inch in the rear.?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 07:50 AM~13910665
> *the brakes in my 60 are scarey. drums all around. when i push the brake the car jerks to the side....im still learning how to drive it.....it doesnt skid though. im thinking discs up front soon..............i thought u had a disc 9 inch in the rear.?
> *


I started thinking about it last night.... what started this whole thing was a leaky wheel cylinder on that wheel..... i didnt even check to see if the lining of the shoes was cantaminated with brake fluid.... i have heard this will cause your brakes to grab or lock up... if i have time before the picnic im going to change them out and see if that helps. Drums are cool man, ive never had this problem before.... best thing about drums is no brake dust all over your wheels.

The one with the discs is a Versailles, its under the rag... this one has a narrowed 9" from an F150 truck.


----------



## KAKALAK

sounds like you might just need to bleed them.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 08:43 AM~13910756
> *sounds like you might just need to bleed them.
> *


Bled it 3 times already. Air in the lines causes a soft or spongy pedal, doesnt cause them to lock.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13910827
> *Bled it 3 times already. Air in the lines causes a soft or spongy pedal, doesnt cause them to lock.
> *


Did you try to find out why you couldn't get fluid from the bottom hole in the front? Maybe the booster/master cylinder is bad. I can only assume that you are supposed to use the top hole for discs and the bottom hole for drums for a reason? 

good luck tho and keep us updated on what it takes to get it fixed.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13910827
> *Bled it 3 times already. Air in the lines causes a soft or spongy pedal, doesnt cause them to lock.
> *


you never know :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 06:39 AM~13910747
> *
> 
> The one with the discs is a Versailles, its under the rag... this one has a narrowed 9" from an F150 truck.
> *


baller talk



make sure there isnt a kink in any of the lines or any binding in the lines....


----------



## JasonJ

Got it figured out, kinda... the leaking wheel cylinder caused brake fluid to get on the shoes... thats what was causing the locking up. I put new shoes on both sides and what do you know, it stops nice and straight, no locking up, no pulling.

I still dont have enough power to stop the car in a reasonable distance... i may try playing with the pushrod length where it attaches to the pedal if i get time before the picnic, and im gonna call the place that sold me the booster and see what they say about me using the disc port for drums... maybe thats the problem? I dunno... kinda out of time to mess with it before the picnic though because of work. At least i got the locking up part figured out. :happysad:


----------



## Mr Gee

Just picked up a 62 4 door in East LA yesterday. Saw a 64 same damn car as your original post. Was like damn, a nice 2door parked on the street. Probably will sit there forever. Sorry I didn't take a pic but was on a mission!

G


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 06:45 PM~13914564
> *Got it figured out, kinda... the leaking wheel cylinder caused brake fluid to get on the shoes... thats what was causing the locking up. I put new shoes on both sides and what do you know, it stops nice and straight, no locking up, no pulling.
> 
> I still dont have enough power to stop the car in a reasonable distance... i may try playing with the pushrod length where it attaches to the pedal if i get time before the picnic, and im gonna call the place that sold me the booster and see what they say about me using the disc port for drums... maybe thats the problem? I dunno... kinda out of time to mess with it before the picnic though because of work. At least i got the locking up part figured out.  :happysad:
> *



glad you got it kinda figured out. I got my kit from The right stuff. They said a prop valve wasnt needed for drum/drum that im running. I bet that it is the rod that needs adj so it pushed in on the booster more


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 16 2009, 12:01 PM~13904618
> *Damn max, did you crawl out from under a rock?  :biggrin:
> *



No he crawled out from underneath a Rat Rod. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 09:45 PM~13914564
> *Got it figured out, kinda... the leaking wheel cylinder caused brake fluid to get on the shoes... thats what was causing the locking up. I put new shoes on both sides and what do you know, it stops nice and straight, no locking up, no pulling.
> 
> I still dont have enough power to stop the car in a reasonable distance... i may try playing with the pushrod length where it attaches to the pedal if i get time before the picnic, and im gonna call the place that sold me the booster and see what they say about me using the disc port for drums... maybe thats the problem? I dunno... kinda out of time to mess with it before the picnic though because of work. At least i got the locking up part figured out.  :happysad:
> *




We had a lot of the same problems with Josh's 64. :angry:


----------



## TXRYDER

Do you still need wiper arms?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@May 18 2009, 08:46 AM~13918318
> *Do you still need wiper arms?
> *


Yea, you have some? I need them complete with the arms and the blade holder part.... how much you want, how fast can you send them out... i have to have them by Friday at the very latest.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13914564
> *Got it figured out, kinda... the leaking wheel cylinder caused brake fluid to get on the shoes... thats what was causing the locking up. I put new shoes on both sides and what do you know, it stops nice and straight, no locking up, no pulling.
> 
> I still dont have enough power to stop the car in a reasonable distance... i may try playing with the pushrod length where it attaches to the pedal if i get time before the picnic, and im gonna call the place that sold me the booster and see what they say about me using the disc port for drums... maybe thats the problem? I dunno... kinda out of time to mess with it before the picnic though because of work. At least i got the locking up part figured out.  :happysad:
> *


Be carefull not to over ajust the push rod..... Did that on my Towncar. And all 4 brakes locked up. Also I thought the proportioning valve was only needed if you are running disc and drums.


----------



## TXRYDER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2009, 09:32 AM~13919672
> *Yea, you have some? I need them complete with the arms and the blade holder part.... how much you want, how fast can you send them out... i have to have them by Friday at the very latest.
> *


I got some. Send me a shipping address and you can have them.


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2009, 09:32 AM~13919672
> *Yea, you have some? I need them complete with the arms and the blade holder part.... how much you want, how fast can you send them out... i have to have them by Friday at the very latest.
> *



i might have an extra set for ya if those dont come thru. IM pretty sure i have some some were


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 18 2009, 11:47 AM~13919794
> *Be carefull not to over ajust the push rod..... Did that on my Towncar. And all 4 brakes locked up. Also I thought the proportioning valve was only needed if you are running disc and drums.
> *


Yea, it may have something to do with me hooking it up to the top port for discs.... ive got to work all week so ill have to look at it after the picnic this weekend i guess.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER+May 18 2009, 12:45 PM~13920369-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some.  Send me a shipping address and you can have them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> PM SENT!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-indyzmosthated_@May 18 2009, 12:45 PM~13920370
> *i might have an extra set for ya if those dont come thru.  IM pretty sure i have some some were
> *


Cool, ill let you know... what day are you leaving out? PM me your number and ill call you if i dont have any by Friday afternoon (im leaving Sat morning) and if you can find em ill pick them up from you in Louisville. Thanks man.


----------



## TXRYDER

Wiper arms on the way  

Be sure and post pics of the picnic :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@May 19 2009, 08:17 AM~13931169
> *Wiper arms on the way
> 
> Be sure and post pics of the picnic :cheesy:
> *


Thx homie....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+May 16 2009, 12:01 PM~13904618-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn max, did you crawl out from under a rock?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw i was just behind russ's big ass and you couldn't see me lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@May 17 2009, 12:35 AM~13909142
> *4 baby beers fit in the glove box in case you were wondering.  :biggrin:
> *


man i could almost fit a 6er of baby beers man :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 20 2009, 03:25 AM~13943357
> *naw i was just behind russ's big ass and you couldn't see me lol
> man i could almost fit a 6er of baby beers man :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahaha post up the pics of that new CADDY!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+May 20 2009, 03:25 AM~13943357-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw i was just behind russ's big ass and you couldn't see me lol
> man i could almost fit a 6er of baby beers man :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@May 20 2009, 10:37 AM~13944886
> *hahahahahahaha post up the pics of that new CADDY!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2009, 10:37 AM~13944886
> *hahahahahahaha post up the pics of that new CADDY!!!!!!
> *


i need to go take some actually man.i am slackin a lil.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@May 19 2009, 08:17 AM~13931169
> *Wiper arms on the way
> 
> Be sure and post pics of the picnic :cheesy:
> *


Came today, perfect bro..... now my car will lokk halfway presentable!


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Mr Impala

looks liek someone was about to get LYNCHED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Maverick+May 25 2009, 04:35 PM~13993069-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this m/f is too clean. nice meetin u j-dog
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@May 25 2009, 04:48 PM~13993179
> *looks liek someone was about to get LYNCHED!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

i knew i shouldnt have parked next to him


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## MAAANDO

That bitch is clean!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Fuckin Nice!!


----------



## TXRYDER

Nice Wiper Arms :uh: :biggrin: 

Cars looks great


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 25 2009, 06:35 PM~13993069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Seeing you again Big J. 

That 4 is hot good to see that you kept it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 25 2009, 03:35 PM~13993069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My Pesco setup with 2 batteries gets up better than that :uh: 





























:biggrin: Looks Good J :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14026867
> *My Pesco setup with 2 batteries gets up better than that :uh:
> 
> *



All this white on white hate :uh: 






What's up Dippinit?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2009, 05:00 PM~14016568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAM BRO... you went way back wiht that pic..*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@May 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14023739
> *Nice Wiper Arms :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Cars looks great
> *


Thanks again man.... much appreciated!


----------



## JasonJ

> Good Seeing you again Big J.
> 
> That 4 is hot good to see that you kept it.
> [/b]


Big G... homies for life bro.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14026867
> *My Pesco setup with 2 batteries gets up better than that :uh:
> :biggrin: Looks Good J :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 1 2009, 04:52 PM~14065127
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD ''I'' FAM C YOU IN TULSA


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 1 2009, 04:52 PM~14065127
> *:biggrin:
> *


I noticed you have a club now :biggrin: The four looked great!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 2 2009, 02:36 AM~14069688
> *I noticed you have a club now :biggrin:  The four looked great!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14075947
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the club Jason. The car looked very nice and it was cool talking to you.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*WHY IS THAT GAS CAN THERE...??????????*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## regal ryda

I know yo ass got Pics of the Plaque in post that shit up


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 2 2009, 11:39 PM~14077517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



says.....damn howard did you just fart......lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Mr Impala

same shirt at 2 different functions good thing u can get some club shirts now! :0


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 4 2009, 02:43 AM~14087246
> *same shirt at 2 different functions good thing u can get some club shirts now!  :0
> *


Give the man a break. It was the same day.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

cant fuck wit money!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14065120
> *Big G... homies for life bro.
> *


Oh Fo Sho Playboy.  Wish I could make it out to Tulsa this year.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14087246
> *same shirt at 2 different functions good thing u can get some club shirts now!  :0
> *


Quit tryin to check up on my fresh, sucka!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2009, 04:45 PM~14096960
> *Quit tryin to check up on my fresh, sucka!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: get outside and finish the the rag the paints coming back in style like magnum pi glasses! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 4 2009, 08:01 PM~14097633
> *:uh:  :uh: get outside and finish the the rag the paints coming back in style like magnum pi glasses!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea thats how you do it.... even MC Hammer has a new show on A&E!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2009, 07:02 PM~14098248
> *Hell yea thats how you do it.... even MC Hammer has a new show on A&E!!!
> *


Is it called my life of poverty lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 4 2009, 09:18 PM~14098406
> *Is it called my life of poverty lol
> *


Something you wouldnt know anything about Mr. Iquitmyjobsoicanjusthangoutathomeandbuildmycarsallday. :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

Pics from yesterday...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

WASSUP WIDI MAYNE, car lookin real good Jason J....getting my shit together bolt by bolt ha ha, shits slow but coming along..


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2009, 09:05 PM~14190607
> *Pics from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the best pics i have seen for ages 
nice, love the pic of the chrome axle hangin :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 15 2009, 12:16 AM~14191446
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


You like it???


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:dunno: ragtop? :cheesy: or is this the gonna get some more goodies


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sweet pix :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

[/quote]

right click saved........  Have a fun and safe trip out to Tulsa hommie.


----------



## TOP DOG '64

very clean jason... :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 17 2009, 07:53 PM~14221551
> *You like it???
> *


*I LIKE ..I LIKE...
why didnt you give me a ride in the 64 in kentucky...?????
you were to busy doing kung-ku.....????*


----------



## Big Doe

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

oh wow.....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14239177
> *I LIKE ..I LIKE...
> why didnt you give me a ride in the 64 in kentucky...?????
> you were to busy doing kung-ku.....????
> *


You missed out on your chance to roll because you were too busy playing cell phone navigator with your lady, you missed all the good stuff.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

Inspirational build! Hoping someday mine will be half the car this is!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 1 2009, 10:09 AM~14350085
> *Inspirational build! Hoping someday mine will be half the car this is!
> *


X2


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Mr Impala

needs some 6x9s in the back deck your slackin!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14440226
> *needs some 6x9s in the back deck your slackin!
> *


Shit man, it needs alot of stuff.... you know im just like you.... i cant stop!!! Theres a reason its still in "project rides". lol


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 11 2009, 01:59 AM~14440773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

nice pics j


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2009, 10:59 PM~14440773
> *Shit man, it needs alot of stuff.... you know im just like you.... i cant stop!!! Theres a reason its still in "project rides". lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hit me up when your ready for the music. YOu know my shop gives the I hookups


----------



## littlerascle59

Damn Jason, you ain't got none of my pm's? Lovin da ride.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14445226
> *Damn Jason, you ain't got none of my pm's? Lovin da ride.
> *


 :dunno: I got one about the sunshades, i think i replied back? My PM box gets out of control sometimes, lol.


----------



## JasonJ

The first time ive really had time to just play with it.... i know im switch retarded right now so dont remind me... i need a little more practice then ill bump up the voltage. Im just trying to learn how to hit it right now. I get too nervous after the 3rd or 4th lick and my hand comes off th switch every time. :roflmao:


----------



## rag61

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

nice


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 05:27 PM~14486019
> *The first time ive really had time to just play with it.... i know im switch retarded right now so dont remind me... i need a little more practice then ill bump up the voltage. Im just trying to learn how to hit it right now. I get too nervous after the 3rd or 4th lick and my hand comes off th switch every time.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she gets up kinda nice for 60V J....keep at it


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 05:27 PM~14486019
> *The first time ive really had time to just play with it.... i know im switch retarded right now so dont remind me... i need a little more practice then ill bump up the voltage. Im just trying to learn how to hit it right now. I get too nervous after the 3rd or 4th lick and my hand comes off th switch every time.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


better then me lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It's a shame seeing gang-bangers in a nice neighborhood with their jumping cars.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:27 PM~14486019
> *The first time ive really had time to just play with it.... i know im switch retarded right now so dont remind me... i need a little more practice then ill bump up the voltage. Im just trying to learn how to hit it right now. I get too nervous after the 3rd or 4th lick and my hand comes off th switch every time.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yeah J! did you get anything from UPS yet?


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2009, 06:48 AM~14490845
> *It's a shame seeing gang-bangers in a nice neighborhood with their jumping cars.
> *


lol there goes the property value


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 05:27 PM~14486019
> *The first time ive really had time to just play with it.... i know im switch retarded right now so dont remind me... i need a little more practice then ill bump up the voltage. Im just trying to learn how to hit it right now. I get too nervous after the 3rd or 4th lick and my hand comes off th switch every time.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She hits pretty good. Yeah, you looked nervous. It appears you're backing away from the car as you hit the switch. Don't be afraid of it. Stand right with it. Move with it.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2009, 06:48 AM~14490845
> *It's a shame seeing gang-bangers in a nice neighborhood with their jumping cars.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He got one of dem der cars wit the funky shocks tryin to be like dem rap videas


----------



## Mr Impala

gotta watch out for that vent window lol its sharp and will do some damage!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14498995
> *She hits pretty good. Yeah, you looked nervous. It appears you're backing away from the car as you hit the switch. Don't be afraid of it. Stand right with it. Move with it.
> *


Nah my cell phone was clipped on my pocket and the car caught it on the way down, thats why i backed up and looked down like WTF was that? lol


----------



## JasonJ

I cheated on her today with my other bitch, lol...


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 18 2009, 07:00 PM~14513982
> *I cheated on her today with my other bitch, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you going to shave the side trim off this one?


----------



## Lolohopper

nice rag :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 18 2009, 10:55 PM~14514703
> *you going to shave the side trim off this one?
> *


Nah, its an Impala that i changed to a Supersport many years ago. I have a template for the holes, just havent done it yet.


----------



## Royalty

That white interior is going to set it off! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 08:55 AM~14516630
> *Nah, its an Impala that i changed to a Supersport many years ago. I have a template for the holes, just havent done it yet.
> *


I was wondering that also. You still have the template I sent you for the rear deck lid, right?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 08:55 AM~14516630
> *Nah, its an Impala that i changed to a Supersport many years ago. I have a template for the holes, just havent done it yet.
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jul 19 2009, 11:48 AM~14516832
> *That white interior is going to set it off! :biggrin:
> *


Haha, thats my 1995 throwback interior sucka! Dont you have something you should be working on? I can think of something. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

damn thing looks dood homie, but why do you have hammers hanging out on your doors?


----------



## DeeLoc

:h5: 
She's being worked on! I remember when L.I.L. first started and she was getting painted.... :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 08:27 PM~14486019
> *The first time ive really had time to just play with it.... i know im switch retarded right now so dont remind me... i need a little more practice then ill bump up the voltage. Im just trying to learn how to hit it right now. I get too nervous after the 3rd or 4th lick and my hand comes off th switch every time.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


act like you know how to lowride j lol good shit though :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 19 2009, 12:12 PM~14517273
> *Haha, thats my 1995 throwback interior sucka! Dont you have something you should be working on? I can think of something.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jul 19 2009, 02:12 PM~14517563-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn thing looks dood homie, but why do you have hammers hanging out on your doors?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting the top rack together and needed about 6 hands, but i only have two. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DeeLoc_@Jul 19 2009, 02:21 PM~14517614
> *  :h5:
> She's being worked on! I remember when L.I.L. first started and she was getting painted.... :0
> *


 :0 Old school LayItLow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 18 2009, 09:00 PM~14513982
> *I cheated on her today with my other bitch, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man I need some racks like those behind you in my garage.......plus that Foe. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 19 2009, 12:12 PM~14517563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn thing looks dood homie, but why do you have hammers hanging out on your doors?
> *


cant wait to see this one done


----------



## 925eastbayrider

TTT any updates ???


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

oleightcoatsofglossshineygaragefloorhavinassnigga :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## angel dust 64

looking sharp keep it up


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## brett

:uh: :0


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15244605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit, I'm doing that myself right now..........weird


----------



## timdog57

Nice


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


44 inches for the snitchez


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2009, 08:12 AM~15247379
> *44 inches for the snitchez
> *


 dont tease lets see the roof :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 2 2009, 01:51 PM~15249045
> *dont tease lets see the roof :biggrin:
> *


Just went thru the entire build......WOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I knew it was just a matter of time before this would happen. :biggrin:


----------



## 64joe

whats up jason, that 64 ht looks bad ass so far i dont care what any hater says, keep up the good work, by the way im a big supporter of anybody building a badass hardtop.


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## sx-t-4 impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2004, 05:34 PM~2032714
> *One more.
> *


that looks damn nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Freshly flanged. :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 08:17 AM~15280322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 07:17 AM~15280322
> *Freshly flanged.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cool ,who did it?


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 08:17 AM~15280322
> *Freshly flanged.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




No way! That's impossible haven't you heard? You can ONLY do it with the donor roof :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

Who's doing the work, Jason?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 6 2009, 11:59 AM~15281752
> *No way!  That's impossible haven't you heard?  You can ONLY do it with the donor roof :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 06:17 AM~15280322
> *Freshly flanged.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass :0 love this fuckin car


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 6 2009, 09:08 PM~15287716
> *bad ass :0  love this fuckin car
> *


:werd:


----------



## lone star

trade for 60


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 08:52 AM~15291006
> *trade for 60
> *


Quit playin wiff my emotions!!!


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 07:17 AM~15280322
> *Freshly flanged.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT A 59 IN THE BACK GROUND?
:angry:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Oct 7 2009, 09:53 AM~15291387
> *THAT A 59 IN THE BACK GROUND?
> :angry:
> *


hno: hno: :0


----------



## BRAVO

top it off with a nice pattern top, and what more could be done?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 09:17 AM~15280322
> *Freshly flanged.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flange my roof on my 64 j :angry:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 08:52 AM~15291006
> *trade for 60
> *



Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttt..............you got a deal


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 6 2009, 06:17 AM~15280322
> *Freshly flanged.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: now thats what im talking bout a power hole..........lol :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

The question still remains to be answered, "Who's installing your moonroof, Jason?"


----------



## Royalty

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 9 2009, 01:30 PM~15312657
> *The question still remains to be answered, "Who's installing your moonroof, Jason?"
> *


yes why the big secret?  Glen?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 9 2009, 06:50 PM~15314608
> *yes why the big secret?     Glen?
> *


No big secret really... its just a homie from around the way.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15315109
> *No big secret really... its just a homie from around the way.
> *


 seems like it is , just curious bro since you were talking to me about coming down to do it for ya.
When you have a homie near by that can do it . 

Looks real good man, anymore pics of it done


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks.... if you think it looks good, it must be... with as many as i have seen you do in your topic. But you said you couldnt come down. And it wasnt close by, i had to take it about 8 hours away, lol. I think he just doesnt want to be bothered with a bunch of people wanting him to do them because he doesnt have alot of free time these days with his family and job taking up alot of his time. If that changes he can post it up. uffin:


----------



## Spanky

this guy is doing the roof...


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15315335
> *Thanks.... if you think it looks good, it must be... with as many as i have seen you do in your topic. But you said you couldnt come down. And it wasnt close by, i had to take it about 8 hours away, lol. I think he just doesnt want to be bothered with a bunch of people wanting him to do them because he doesnt have alot of free time these days with his family and job taking up alot of his time. If that changes he can post it up.  uffin:
> *


I think I know who's installing it. You gave me a clue like a Scooby-Doo mystery. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Oct 9 2009, 10:29 PM~15316043-->
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is doing the roof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Oct 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15318989
> *I think I know who's installing it. You gave me a clue like a Scooby-Doo mystery.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tyrone

Hurry up and show the actual roof (glass) installed, Jason! 

What's up, Spanky?!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15315335
> *Thanks.... if you think it looks good, it must be... with as many as i have seen you do in your topic. But you said you couldnt come down. And it wasnt close by, i had to take it about 8 hours away, lol. I think he just doesnt want to be bothered with a bunch of people wanting him to do them because he doesnt have alot of free time these days with his family and job taking up alot of his time. If that changes he can post it up.  uffin:
> *


 No I could not come down,I have a 2 month old daughter , and its just too damn far ! 
Glad you got it done tho,,, and I have a pretty good idea where you took it , not many people can do it that way so I narrowed it down ... :biggrin: 

I cant wait to see it done, gonna set your car off man!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 10 2009, 12:22 PM~15319228
> *Hurry up and show the actual roof (glass) installed, Jason!
> 
> What's up, Spanky?!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 10 2009, 03:21 PM~15320545
> *:nono:
> *


What? :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15315335
> *Thanks.... if you think it looks good, it must be... with as many as i have seen you do in your topic. But you said you couldnt come down. And it wasnt close by, i had to take it about 8 hours away, lol. I think he just doesnt want to be bothered with a bunch of people wanting him to do them because he doesnt have alot of free time these days with his family and job taking up alot of his time. If that changes he can post it up.  uffin:
> *


hell even I think I know now.....lol














SODB


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0


----------



## big pimpin

:0 :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 10 2009, 09:28 AM~15318989
> *I think I know who's installing it. You gave me a clue like a Scooby-Doo mystery.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell i no who is doing it


----------



## Maximus1959

He took it out to Seattle to get it done by Maximus1959. I fucked it all up and it looks like the shape of a COCK!

J/K Jason! Looking real good! I will be out by your casa for 2 weeks, starting November 29th thru the 2nd week of December. We gotta go kick it a few nights.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Oct 23 2009, 02:10 PM~15446089-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had fun kickin it last night man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 02:15 PM~15446123
> *:biggrin:  hell i no who is doing it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Its done. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Maximus1959_@Oct 23 2009, 03:41 PM~15446967
> *He took it out to Seattle to get it done by Maximus1959.  I fucked it all up and it looks like the shape of a COCK!
> 
> J/K Jason!  Looking real good!  I will be out by your casa for 2 weeks, starting November 29th thru the 2nd week of December.  We gotta go kick it a few nights.
> *


Fo sho, remind me when it gets closer!


----------



## littlerascle59

Bump for da 662 and 901...


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 25 2009, 02:32 AM~15457170
> *Bump for da 662 and 901...
> *


quoted


----------



## lone star

pics man pics


----------



## Dippin'low!

Went through it all and i got to say man shes nice! good luck to you


----------



## TRAVIESO87

bad ass ride homie


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 12:41 PM~15460598
> *pics man pics
> *


Heres some random shit K-DAWGGGG!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

r these all your cars??


----------



## regal ryda

did you cop another 4 J, send me sum betta pics of the Bubbletops


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

ballin completely out of control


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2009, 09:18 PM~15508126
> *Heres some random shit K-DAWGGGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is your garage floor scratched? I was thinking about doing that to mine.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> Heres some random shit K-DAWGGGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i think i hate you now lol j/k nice rides homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

> Heres some random shit K-DAWGGGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i think i hate you now lol j/k nice rides homie
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Oct 29 2009, 08:23 PM~15508159
> *r these all your cars??
> *


The stock 64 is my homie Jose....


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 PM~15508588
> *did you cop another 4 J, send me sum betta pics of the Bubbletops
> *


The primer ace went to Jack-town Mississippi last Sunday and the blue one is going to Baton Rouge, LA this Sunday. :cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros

You make the moonroof out of metal or is it still glass?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 30 2009, 05:28 PM~15517311
> *You make the moonroof out of metal or is it still glass?
> *


metal if i remember right  you guys are gonna have to nose up tnext year :0 dark colored impala hts with patterns roofs chrome sounds like a good matchup to me :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Got new weatherstrips yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Royalty

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2009, 12:01 AM~15518911
> *metal if i remember right   you guys are gonna have to nose up tnext year  :0  dark colored impala hts with patterns roofs chrome sounds like a good matchup to me  :biggrin:
> *



I'm pretty sure he's got me beat ! I'm only runnin 2 pumps/wammy and 8 batts at 48v. I'm done hoppin that car. Would look cool to get pic of both cars side by side, they are very similar.


----------



## PITBULL

mayne jose's 64 is clean ...

like the jacket J , looks good on you 

i like that top ,,, making me want one too now ,,,, damit man..... lol ... VERY NICE WORK , on that also .... if i decide to get 1 , know who im calling


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2009, 05:36 PM~15523831
> *Got new weatherstrips yesterday.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang J you still got that Ace???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 1 2009, 10:33 AM~15527531
> *mayne jose's 64 is clean ...
> 
> like the jacket J , looks good on you
> 
> i like that top ,,, making me want one too now ,,,, damit man..... lol ... VERY NICE WORK , on that also  .... if i decide to get 1 , know who im calling
> *


Yea he got it off an old lady, all OG except for a repaint several years back. And i thought you didnt like the roof, lol... 



> Dang J you still got that Ace???
> [/b]


Sold it.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

every time i lookn in this thread it gets better


----------



## Psta

Looking good homie!!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2009, 06:18 PM~15508126
> *Heres some random shit K-DAWGGGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pics jason,u sold them bubbletops? like the moonroof


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 5 2009, 03:57 PM~15572584
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What do you think Bean? I know its not a 62 rag or nothin'..... but its starting to look like something finally. :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 3 2009, 08:56 PM~15553392
> *cool pics jason,u sold them bubbletops?  like the moonroof
> *


Yea, they are gone... but whats that in your avatar??? Hmmmmmmm! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

A 3 car garage always seems big till you put cars in it. I have the same problem. Looking good on the roof.


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2009, 04:36 PM~15523831
> *Got new weatherstrips yesterday.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How difficult is it to install the weather stripping? Can it be installed wit moonroof already in?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

i hear you need a hood split??


----------



## brett

> Got new weatherstrips yesterday. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: W :0 W Gotta get your car and Petes together ...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by abelblack65+Nov 10 2009, 08:48 PM~15626028-->
> 
> 
> 
> How difficult is it to install the weather stripping?  Can it be installed wit moonroof already in?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gotta take the roof out for the one across the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 08:59 PM~15626196
> *i hear you need a hood split??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoodlip, OG, in repairable condition, the one i had done had a thin spot and didnt turn out good.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brett_@Nov 10 2009, 11:08 PM~15627896
> * :uh: W :0 W  Gotta get your car and Petes together ...
> *


Is that the one you did the metal one for posted in your thread?


----------



## lowriders2choppers

looking good J!


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 11 2009, 06:12 PM~15636732
> *You gotta take the roof out for the one across the back..
> Hoodlip, OG, in repairable condition, the one i had done had a thin spot and didnt turn out good.
> Is that the one you did the metal one for posted in your thread?
> *


yeah and they could be twins ,just a year off ,would be sick to display them together at vegas next year :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 11 2009, 10:23 PM~15638773
> *yeah and they could be twins ,just a year off ,would be sick to display them together at vegas next year :biggrin:
> *


BRETT YOUR INBOX IS FULL. GET AT ME:

SOMEBODY SAID YOU MAKE HOUSE CALLS.. IF SO, HOW MUCH?

IF NOT, HOW LONG DOES THE JOB TAKE? I WOULD GET A HOTEL FOR THE NIGHT IF IT'S JUST LIKE THAT

AND REMEMBER, I GOT MY 44 THAT BILL SOLD ME


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Oh, you thought this shit was over???


----------



## 68rida

Maurice gonna put hands on it?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 07:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 11:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: I had a project for you, no need in starting over on your's. :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does Walt still have the nekkit chick pics posted up on the wall? Last time the wifey and I stopped by his shop, she kinda lol'ed because he just had'em taped up on the wall out in the open.


----------



## Sixty34me

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 New paint and everything!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn man that bitch was done!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

damn j lookin good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn tight j.


----------



## OVERTIME

That car was nice already i can omly imagine how bad ass it will be when it leaves street toyz they do some really nice work.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

lookin good


----------



## lone star

dam j way to rep the club to the fullest cant wait to see the make over


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## drasticbean

*BALLER...!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## Royalty

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT! It's going down! :wow:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good jj ....walts shop don't look so packed lol


----------



## midwestcoast

THATS WASSUP DONT HURT EM


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2010, 09:53 PM~16543656
> *BALLER...!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0  :0  :0
> *



x64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 8 2010, 08:49 PM~16554169
> *x64xs2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 11:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2010, 08:53 PM~16543656
> *you cant fuck wit money!!! </span>
> 
> should have just built another J lol*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 7 2010, 11:58 AM~16538893
> *:wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Its the Po' Mans 58, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Feb 7 2010, 11:02 AM~16538630
> *Maurice gonna put hands on it?
> *


You think it needs some stank on it??? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16538961
> *Does Walt still have the nekkit chick pics posted up on the wall? Last time the wifey and I stopped by his shop, she kinda lol'ed because he just had'em taped up on the wall out in the open.
> *


LMAO Ive seen em before, didnt look this time... but there was a "Booty Mag" on the front counter if that counts? I wanted to look at it so bad but my wife was there with me, lol.... i did pick it up once and skim through it and she said "thats fake, no girls ass is THAT round", lol.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 07:42 PM~16541903
> *dam j way to rep the club to the fullest cant wait to see the make over
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 9 2010, 01:13 AM~16555968
> *:wow:  :0
> 
> you cant fuck wit money!!!
> 
> should have just built another J lol
> *


Send me some Mr. Moneystacks!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 10 2010, 01:21 PM~16572023
> *LMAO Ive seen em before, didnt look this time... but there was a "Booty Mag" on the front counter if that counts? I wanted to look at it so bad but my wife was there with me, lol.... i did pick it up once and skim through it and she said "thats fake, no girls ass is THAT round", lol.*



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 9 2010, 02:13 AM~16555968
> *:wow:  :0
> 
> <span style='color:gray'>THE VERT J lol
> *


fixed*


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 08:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

looking good jason looking good


----------



## Maximus1959

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 7 2007, 04:19 PM~6926351
> *Just parking these pics and info here for future reference in case the subject ever comes up.... maybe save someone some time and trouble someday....
> 
> 1 3/4" - bottom
> 7/8" - top
> 5/16 24 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low1 (1 tooth past verticle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   this helped me alot in doing mine


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Psta

Any new pics jason!?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 1 2010, 05:36 PM~16762664
> *Any new pics jason!?
> *


Nah, nothing yet.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star

bullshit wheres the pics


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2010, 05:53 PM~16786331
> *bullshit wheres the pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

if you don't show more pics........


----------



## lone star

ha what is that fool wearing


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 08:55 AM~16812509
> *ha what is that fool wearing
> *


that right there Kenny is the ultra rare option, the mullet, With also the zibbra tassels


----------



## JasonJ

Hell nah, not Brutus the Barber BEEFCAKE!!! :sprint:


----------



## lone star

lol :wow:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

:dunno: updates?


----------



## "G-Money"

I,c,ya.


----------



## vertex

more pictures!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Apr 18 2010, 07:04 AM~17226247-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: updates?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vertex_@Apr 21 2010, 08:30 AM~17257199
> *more pictures!
> *


Been fixing lots of little things that most people probably wouldnt notice, slows things down a little, but now is the time to do it. Some test panels have been sprayed, its going to be the same, but different, lol... like any color, theres 100 different charcoal grays out there, makes your head spin after a while. Im going to check it out tomorrow to give the approval on the color or not...


----------



## Royalty

I was wondering how far along this was today, then I saw it was bumped up, got excited...

...and nothing.  I know it'll be soon though.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 27 2010, 09:12 PM~17324179
> *I was wondering how far along this was today, then I saw it was bumped up, got excited...
> 
> ...and nothing.   I know it'll be soon though.
> *


LOL... dont hold your breath, probably wont post pics on here until its done this time. Ill shoot you the cell phone pics though. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 27 2010, 10:32 PM~17324507
> *LOL... dont hold your breath, probably wont post pics on here until its done this time. Ill shoot you the cell phone pics though.  :biggrin:
> *


Guess I got to come down that way to see my pee's in order to get a peek.


----------



## drasticbean

More pics please


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17342518
> *More pics please
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 3 2010, 03:53 PM~16786331-->
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit wheres the pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:41 AM~16812452
> *if you don't show more pics........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:04 AM~17226247
> *:dunno: updates?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 07:30 AM~17257199
> *more pictures!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17342518
> *More pics please
> *



yea.... wat them ****** said :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

lookin good J!


----------



## westsidehydros

just don't paint it this color !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lookin forward to it, not matter what shade of grey it is !!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 13 2010, 09:41 PM~17483762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't paint it this color !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> lookin forward to it, not matter what shade of grey it is !!!
> *


lol.... i thought your car was black???


----------



## littlerascle59

Was that you Jason on I-55 goin towards Winona following behind a red 2dr '65(I think)? Just thought that may have been you because the '64 following the '65 was gray rolling on 13 or 14" black spokes. Their was 30's(?) model hot rod following behind the '64. This was like 10 minutes ago(12:30ish pm).


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 14 2010, 08:25 AM~17487581
> *lol.... i thought your car was black???
> *


Missed ya this passed weekend. hopefully get a chance to get up with you before summer out.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 3 2010, 11:47 AM~17685326
> *Was that you Jason on I-55 goin towards Winona following behind a red 2dr '65(I think)? Just thought that may have been you because the '64 following the '65 was gray rolling on 13 or 14" black spokes. Their was 30's(?) model hot rod following behind the '64. This was like 10 minutes ago(12:30ish pm).
> *


Nah my car is in a million pieces right now, but its all about to come back together real soon. :biggrin: I wonder who that was though???



> Missed ya this passed weekend. hopefully get a chance to get up with you before summer out.
> [/b]


Going to Tulsa???


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 PM~17690097
> *Nah my car is in a million pieces right now, but its all about to come back together real soon.  :biggrin:  I wonder who that was though???
> Going to Tulsa???
> *


I wish I could this year...got some stuff that I need to get finished up around the house...so funds are tight.


----------



## JasonJ

> I wish I could this year...got some stuff that I need to get finished up around the house...so funds are tight.
> [/b]


Shit bro, i know.... thats what i was saying last weekend. :banghead: If you change your mind, let me know.... probably going up on Friday.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2010, 02:37 PM~17696450
> *Shit bro, i know.... thats what i was saying last weekend.  :banghead: If you change your mind, let me know.... probably going up on Friday.
> *


Oh fo sho....I'll let you know. if anything takes some good pics for those who might have to stay at the crib...  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:41 AM~16538526
> *Oh, you thought this shit was over???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Been a while since i hit this topic with some pics...


----------



## JasonJ

Replacing the JC Whitneys with some NOS Sancos, cha-chingggg!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 08:42 AM~18192972
> *Been a while since i hit this topic with some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some sweet ass yellow wheels in front of your ride J :wow:


----------



## JasonJ

Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...


----------



## JasonJ

Heres the new color, still charcoal, but wayy different...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 08:54 AM~18193021
> *Heres the new color, still charcoal, but wayy different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice J! I'm lookin for a similar color for my raggedy ass rag


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 31 2010, 10:49 AM~18192999
> *Those are some sweet ass yellow wheels in front of your ride J  :wow:
> *


You like those??? lol.... theres some kinda spinner of floater that goes in front of them..... this IS Mississippi you know. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 08:57 AM~18193035
> *You like those??? lol.... theres some kinda spinner of floater that goes in front of them..... this IS Mississippi you know.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 11:50 AM~18193004
> *Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn J that trim is HOT!!!!!! I'd love to do that for my 64 but I got a ton of work to do way before I worry about trim


----------



## LowRollinJosh

jason the car is lookin good brother, it was hot as fuck before, and now its really gonna be killin things. outta curiousity, is that brents turquoise 63 next to your 64 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 31 2010, 04:47 PM~18194796
> * outta curiousity, is that brents turquoise 63 next to your 64  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 04:24 PM~18194958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :0


----------



## JasonJ

Thx homie! Next time ill try not to forget the good camera, lol.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 11:50 AM~18193004
> *Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 09:50 AM~18193004
> *Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you do with the repop trim?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 4 2010, 07:21 AM~18224752
> *What did you do with the repop trim?
> *


Sitting on the shelf, need to sell, whats your zip? :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

hey you got any headliner pics I wanna see how yours was done around the sunroof


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2010, 01:51 PM~18228215
> *Sitting on the shelf, need to sell, whats your zip?  :cheesy:
> *


What all you got?


----------



## westsidehydros

cant't wait to see how this turns out,

my favorite color combo !!!

gunna look sick with the roof too !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 10:50 AM~18193004
> *Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 08:50 AM~18193004
> *Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This must be uncomfortable to sleep on :wow:


----------



## yetti

Looking even better Jason. Walt always hooks it up right.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 4 2010, 03:12 PM~18228442
> *What all you got?
> *


Side trim set, and the 3 piece trunk cove trim, but i used the "Chevrolet" letters from the center piece. Its in the way, ill try to lay it all out and get some pics this weekend.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 4 2010, 03:08 PM~18228392
> *hey you got any headliner pics I wanna see how yours was done around the sunroof
> *


Havent got that far yet. hno:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2010, 03:42 PM~18228710
> *cant't wait to see how this turns out,
> 
> my favorite color combo !!!
> 
> gunna look sick with the roof too !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:32 PM~18231157
> *Side trim set, and the 3 piece trunk cove trim, but i used the "Chevrolet" letters from the center piece. Its in the way, ill try to lay it all out and get some pics this weekend.
> *


I'LL TAKE IT IF HE DOESNT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Aug 4 2010, 05:32 PM~18229591-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Aug 4 2010, 05:49 PM~18229742
> *Looking even better Jason. Walt always hooks it up right.
> *


Everybody look out.... my KC boyz comin thru!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Aug 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18229698
> *This must be uncomfortable to sleep on  :wow:
> *


My wife would kill me if she knew i laid that shit out on the bed!!! :sprint:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2010, 06:47 PM~18231294
> *My wife would kill me if she knew i laid that shit out on the bed!!!  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:51 PM~18228215
> *Sitting on the shelf, need to sell, whats your zip?  :cheesy:
> *



uhhhh don't get rid of all your stash, I'm going to still need dat bright work.


----------



## JasonJ

> uhhhh don't get rid of all your stash, I'm going to still need dat bright work.
> [/b]


2k and ill bring it to STL in 3 weeks!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2010, 07:47 PM~18231294
> *My wife would kill me if she knew i laid that shit out on the bed!!!  :sprint:
> *


That why you should be laying her down on the bed and not some stupid ass chrome part's. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PS- J/K..what up Jason? Text me more pic's please!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 6 2010, 12:36 AM~18242533
> *That why you should be laying her down on the bed and not some stupid ass chrome part's.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PS- J/K..what up Jason? Text me more pic's please!!
> *


I trade you pics, how about that??? (no ****)


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 12 2010, 08:49 PM~18297748
> *I trade you pics, how about that??? (no ****)
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

text me ****


----------



## JasonJ

Its the details that separate the men from the boys. Sorry for the cell phone pic again.... what do you guys think?


----------



## Mr Impala

i think that chrome look HOT!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 31 2010, 04:24 PM~18194959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch looks hottt


----------



## fonz63

:thumbsup: looking good homie


----------



## JasonJ

:nosad:









:yes:


----------



## MESSYK1N

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2010, 04:00 PM~18633726
> *Its the details that separate the men from the boys. Sorry for the cell phone pic again.... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit looks bad ass foo! Cant wait to get mine. I'm still looking. Let me kno if you find one.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 22 2010, 09:24 PM~18637345
> *That shit looks bad ass foo! Cant wait to get mine. I'm still looking. Let me kno if you find one.
> *


Yea im keeping my eyes open for you homie. Have you checked salvage yards around you? They arent too hard to find if you can find a yard that hasnt crushed everything.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 22 2010, 03:29 PM~18633982
> *damn that bitch looks hottt
> *


Like fish grease??? :cheesy: 
Hows yours coming along?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 22 2010, 11:24 PM~18637345
> *That shit looks bad ass foo! Cant wait to get mine. I'm still looking. Let me kno if you find one.
> *


I HAVE A 44" FOR SALE SOMEONE TOLD ME ITS A 42" BUT I THINK ITS A 44" SORRY JASONJ DONT MEAN TO JACK YOUR THREAD 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=492766&hl=


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18637002
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats slick as fuck... you did that yourself?


----------



## vengence

damn jason,comin along really clean


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 24 2010, 12:07 PM~18652028
> *thats slick as fuck... you did that yourself?
> *


One of those little things that alot of people wont even notice, but the ones that do will trip out on it, lol. Its raw in that pic, going to get it plated, then paint the inside recessed area to match the dash.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 24 2010, 10:15 AM~18651640
> *Like fish grease???  :cheesy:
> Hows yours coming along?
> *


mines done heading to vegas on the 7th!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 28 2010, 05:13 AM~18679810
> *mines done heading to vegas on the 7th!
> *


 :0 
Ill be on the look out for pics!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 25 2010, 09:04 AM~18658668
> *One of those little things that alot of people wont even notice, but the ones that do will trip out on it, lol. Its raw in that pic, going to get it plated, then paint the inside recessed area to match the dash.
> *


I noticed you didnt say who did it tho :biggrin: share the secrets


----------



## CUZICAN

Just went through this entire topic and I must say......................








*I HATE SHOWOFFS * 


























NAW Dont mind me that's the Haterade talkin :biggrin: . Badass buildup Homie keep it up


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Sep 29 2010, 12:46 AM~18689550-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just went through this entire topic and I must say......................
> *I HATE SHOWOFFS *
> NAW Dont mind me that's the Haterade talkin  :biggrin: . Badass buildup Homie keep it up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Thx man... im trying to wrap it up. We working on the sounds now... car will be done SOON! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 28 2010, 09:37 PM~18687685
> *I noticed you didnt say who did it tho  :biggrin:  share the secrets
> *


Shit my bad... these guys did it for me...
http://karzicon.com/


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 08:26 AM~18691149
> * car will be done SOON!  :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize: we've all heard that before.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 29 2010, 08:31 AM~18691178
> *:scrutinize: we've all heard that before.
> *


Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!" :happysad: 

This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint. :0 So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright". :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque. :boink:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 04:29 PM~18695508
> *Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!"  :happysad:
> 
> This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint.  :0  So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright".  :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque.  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 05:29 PM~18695508
> *Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!"  :happysad:
> 
> This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint.  :0  So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright".  :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque.  :boink:
> *


thats whats up homie


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18695508
> *Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!"  :happysad:
> 
> This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint.  :0  So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright".  :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque.  :boink:
> *



Gotta respect everything said here !

The headliner turned out great btw !

Keep up the great work.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 08:29 PM~18695508
> *Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!"  :happysad:
> 
> This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint.  :0  So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright".  :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque.  :boink:
> *



so lets see that paintjob and roof homie !!!

:drama:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 2 2010, 09:20 AM~18717422
> *so lets see that paintjob and roof homie !!!
> 
> :drama:
> *


You'll see it as soon as i see it, lol... i havent seen the car in a while... the last several cell phone pics were sent to me by various people. Ill take some pics with the good camera when its done. :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

Im gonna do this dance when its done!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nice build


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18637002
> *:nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

nice!


----------



## sireluzion916

> Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the chromed aluminum!!!! It stands out that much more on the car!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> Took off all of my repop trim and restored a full set of OG trim and had all aluminum pieces inside and out chromed, heres most of it.... also polished all of the stainless, but no pics of it. I know, im slippin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the chromed aluminum!!!! It stands out that much more on the car!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:40 PM~18734825
> *Im gonna do this dance when its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pleaze post vid.....thats gonna be funny as shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:40 PM~18734825
> *Im gonna do this dance when its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what you talking about J? I heard you dance like that now.... :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Any new updates?? :drama:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 10 2010, 03:49 PM~19034890
> *Any new updates??  :drama:
> *


Yup. :biggrin: 


Just no pics right now. :happysad:


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 05:29 PM~18695508
> *Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!"  :happysad:
> 
> This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint.  :0  So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright".  :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque.  :boink:
> *


mayne...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Just tryin to do my part fam.


----------



## JasonJ

Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.


----------



## Justin-Az

put the crooked letter back on top.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

Looking good brother, i really like the end results


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2010, 06:20 AM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that car!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2010, 01:20 AM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...and I thought the last color was nice, you nailed it this time bro. car looks really good once again.


----------



## Royalty

Man that thang looking good!


----------



## 68rida

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2010, 10:20 PM~19121739
> *Getting close.... STILL WAITING ON MAURICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OH SHIT U KILLING IT! LOOKIN GOOD J


----------



## Mr Impala

bad ass J


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks for the comments homies. These pics are from the stereo shop yesterday... its dark in there and the car was kinda dusty, but you get the idea. I still havent seen it cleaned up and in the sun yet. Theres still a few things to do though, but i was just so excited to see that car back together i had to post em! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

looks great j!


----------



## Mr Impala

walt did a bad ass job for real hes got the impala scene on lock in the dirty south


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2010, 11:20 PM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this is how you make a already great car even better :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2010, 12:20 AM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  its starting to shape up for 2011.


----------



## JOHNER

Beautifull ride man! I wouldnt change a thing on it,its perfect!


----------



## OGJordan

Man that thing buffed out nice:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2010, 01:20 AM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN!!!


----------



## AMB1800

looking good homie :0


----------



## regal ryda

looks good J


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2010, 10:20 PM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit jason its nearly on the street!! now you can finish ya vert? 

lookin good homie,just needin to get it pinstriped now?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 20 2010, 10:20 PM~19121739
> *Getting close.... still waiting on Maurice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: PURE SEX APPEAL


----------



## regal ryda

whats the extension on your front A arms


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 25 2010, 09:59 PM~19166551
> *whats the extension on your front  A arms
> *


15 inches, like my cock!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Nov 25 2010, 11:51 PM~19167305
> *15 inches, like my cock!
> *


That was reaaaaaallll gay of you :thumbsdown: 


I'd have at least said my dick


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 25 2010, 11:59 PM~19166551
> *whats the extension on your front  A arms
> *


1.5" 



> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 26 2010, 01:57 AM~19167322
> *That was reaaaaaallll gay of you  :thumbsdown:
> I'd have at least said my dick
> *


Dont worry about him... hes just mad at our little leprechaun friend right now.... and trying to take it out on my poor defenseless topic. Big meanie!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 26 2010, 07:28 AM~19167796
> *1.5"
> Dont worry about him... hes just mad at our little leprechaun friend right now.... and trying to take it out on my poor defenseless topic. Big meanie!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUIC'D64

looking god fam


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2010, 02:00 PM~18633726
> *Its the details that separate the men from the boys. Sorry for the cell phone pic again.... what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What they do ditch the headliner rods and just make a one piece headliner board? Its nice who ever did it damn sure knows what there doing.


----------



## XLowLifeX

looks sick j but post them rag pix!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 26 2010, 08:46 PM~19171121
> *What they do ditch the headliner rods and just make a one piece headliner board? Its nice who ever did it damn sure knows what there doing.
> *


Most people do, but they end up looking too flat for me, so i tried to have the upholstery shop do it as close to factory as possible. A weeke and a half and $750 later, i wish i had took the easy way out. :happysad:


----------



## JOHNER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 27 2010, 02:03 PM~19175347
> *Most people do, but they end up looking too flat for me, so i tried to have the upholstery shop do it as close to factory as possible. A weeke and a half and $750 later, i wish i had took the easy way out.  :happysad:
> *


I cant picture it looking any different if it were stock, very nice work! well worth every penny...


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 30 2010, 10:19 AM~19200194
> *I cant picture it looking any different if it were stock, very nice work! well worth every penny...
> *


Hey johner956 i know this dont have shit to do with six fo but where the hell is humble tx? I got an aunt that lives there and always wondeed where the hell it was at :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 27 2010, 01:03 PM~19175347
> *Most people do, but they end up looking too flat for me, so i tried to have the upholstery shop do it as close to factory as possible. A weeke and a half and $750 later, i wish i had took the easy way out.  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: 
It does look good though


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 30 2010, 11:50 AM~19200922
> *Hey johner956 i know this dont have shit to do with  six fo but where the hell is humble tx? I got an aunt that lives there and always wondeed where the hell it was at :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 30 2010, 03:08 PM~19202467
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 30 2010, 12:19 PM~19200194
> *I cant picture it looking any different if it were stock, very nice work! well worth every penny...
> *


I see from the map below you are right outside Houston.... ill have it at the Los Magnificos show this weekend if you want to check it out. :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 30 2010, 05:50 PM~19203329
> *I see from the map below you are right outside Houston.... ill have it at the Los Magnificos show this weekend if you want to check it out.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2010, 09:54 PM~19204934
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


You going homie?


----------



## hotstuff5964

No doubt, last & biggest show of the year in Tx :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Cool.... i hear this show is HUGE, so im looking forward to it. Last time i was in Houston was in 1996 when i flew in to buy my 64 rag! The old dude picked us up at the airport but he lived in Vidor... and took us to eat alligator. hno:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2010, 02:38 PM~19211328
> *Cool.... i hear this show is HUGE, so im looking forward to it. Last time i was in Houston was in 1996 when i flew in to buy my 64 rag! The old dude picked us up at the airport but he lived in Vidor...  and took us to eat alligator.  hno:
> *


Whats happenin homie?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Dec 1 2010, 07:39 PM~19212783
> *Whats happenin homie?
> *


Hey homie... hows that Duece coming along???? :0


----------



## Jackie Moon

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 1 2010, 08:55 PM~19214760
> *Hey homie... hows that Duece coming along????  :0
> *


Just started on it. I see you gonna be in h-town for the weekend... see you out there.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Dec 2 2010, 07:48 PM~19222170
> *Just started on it. I see you gonna be in h-town for the weekend... see you out there.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Cleaning her up...


----------



## lone star

make sure that bumper is clean cuz im gonna gas hop all thru my neighborhood


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2010, 05:09 PM~19222324
> *Cleaning her up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great.


----------



## Mr Impala

damn that chrome is wet as fuck!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 3 2010, 12:39 AM~19224974
> *damn that chrome is wet as fuck!
> *


No bitterness.... but no sweetness either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2010, 09:57 AM~19228092
> *No bitterness.... but no sweetness either!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats a damn good way to look at it. :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2010, 07:09 PM~19222324
> *Cleaning her up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see it this weekend.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2010, 06:09 PM~19222324
> *Cleaning her up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2010, 09:09 PM~19222324
> *Cleaning her up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up jason 

it was good meeting you and all the other big "I" members that were at the show

yall sure were rollin deep :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Car looked good yesterday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalac

good talking to you at the show J. one of the cleanest impala there.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 6 2010, 02:58 PM~19253684
> *whats up jason
> 
> it was good meeting you and all the other big "I" members that were at the show
> 
> yall sure were rollin deep :cheesy:
> *


Same here homie.... glad you made it back to Louisville safe.



> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 6 2010, 08:02 PM~19256297-->
> 
> 
> 
> Car looked good yesterday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impalac_@Dec 6 2010, 09:39 PM~19257423
> *good talking to you at the show J. one of the cleanest impala there.
> *


Nice meeting you homie! uffin:


----------



## JasonJ

I might have lost the memory card to my camera, so all i have are these few cell phone pics from this weekend.... if anyone has pics please post them in here so i can save them.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Here's a few I took.


----------



## hotstuff5964

Whoa baby, those pics are huge! :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

Good to see you again Jason. Car looks even better in person. Super clean everywhere.


----------



## baggedout81

Dam,looks slick


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 7 2010, 04:37 PM~19264501-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa baby, those pics are huge! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx homie.. i right clicked and saved em all. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 06:34 PM~19265632
> *Good to see you again Jason. Car looks even better in person. Super clean everywhere.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to see the KC boyz!!! :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Dec 7 2010, 07:15 PM~19265991
> *Dam,looks slick
> *


Thx!!!


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## regal ryda

Dizzam


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 06:06 PM~19266480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet jason...hard to beat a 64 ...


----------



## caddyking

What color is that? That ride is sweet as hell!!!


----------



## vertex

looks like you are putting in some serious beats in that car! cant wait to see that!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 8 2010, 09:28 AM~19270930
> *looks like you are putting in some serious beats in that car! cant wait to see that!
> *


Its in there already... i told em to keep it stealth.


----------



## KERRBSS

loving the color


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad ass


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 01:48 PM~19262738
> *I might have lost the memory card to my camera, so all i have are these few cell phone pics from this weekend.... if anyone has pics please post them in here so i can save them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



car did look really good at the show, i loved the ever since i say it at brents :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam what are we doing wrong in NY, Your street car is nicer than our show cars! LOL...


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 12:48 PM~19262738
> *I might have lost the memory card to my camera,
> *



That freakin sucks


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 9 2010, 08:33 PM~19286928
> *That freakin sucks
> *


Nah i found it in my pocket, lol... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

looking good homie


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 06:04 PM~19266466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good J


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

Top Notch..  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Found these on other topics...


----------



## DETONATER

Your 64 is real nice..  :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 8 2010, 09:59 AM~19271834
> *Its in there already... i told em to keep it stealth.
> *


What you got?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Dec 9 2010, 02:34 PM~19283521
> *Dam what are we doing wrong in NY, Your street car is nicer than our show cars! LOL...
> *



where in ny are you?


mad props on the ride jasonj, came out killer...your not done yet either !!!! we gotta meat up at a show somewhere this summer and get some side by side pics, would look pretty cool

:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 11 2010, 09:07 AM~19300034
> *where in ny are you?
> mad props on the ride jasonj, came out killer...your not done yet either !!!! we gotta meat up at a show somewhere this summer and get some side by side pics, would look pretty cool
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


We can call that pic "DOUBLE DOSE"!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Dec 9 2010, 10:34 AM~19283521
> *Dam what are we doing wrong in NY, Your street car is nicer than our show cars! LOL...
> *


this 64 isn't a street car i mean im sure he drives it but this is alot more than a street car people dont have 50k into a street car. Theres alot of homies in NYC stepping the game up peep the folks over at drastic they are getting some nice shit done over there.


----------



## supersportluvr

That's how we do it in Mississippi......THE LOWRIDIN' CAPITAL OF THE SOUTH. This is a street/show car. WE DRIVE OUR SHIT AND BUILD IT CLEAN ENOUGH TO TAKE OVER THE STREET WHEN WE PULL' EM OUT.

PAINT, INTERIOR, SOUNDS, ENGINE, UNDERCARRIAGE, FRAME, SETUP


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 12:11 PM~19306845
> *this 64 isn't a street car i mean im sure he drives it but this is alot more than a street car people dont have 50k into a street car.  Theres alot of homies in NYC stepping the game up peep the folks over at drastic they are getting some nice shit done over there.
> *



We here... but our riding weather is limited...  we don't have 24/7 365 days of sun blistering weather like our So-cal buddies do... :cheesy:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 01:11 PM~19306845
> *this 64 isn't a street car i mean im sure he drives it but this is alot more than a street car people dont have 50k into a street car.  Theres alot of homies in NYC stepping the game up peep the folks over at drastic they are getting some nice shit done over there.
> *


We def know its not a daily driver but I know he is building a full show 64 Vert! Oh dont worry I def know whos putting what together in NYC. I have seen Tage's palates of Chrome.  

After we are done with his Rag, we are starting with my 63 SS Rag...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Dec 12 2010, 07:17 PM~19309502
> *We def know its not a daily driver but I know he is building a full show 64 Vert! Oh dont worry I def know whos putting what together in NYC. I have seen Tage's palates of Chrome.
> 
> After we are done with his Rag, we are starting with my 63 SS Rag...
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Dec 12 2010, 12:30 PM~19306967
> *That's how we do it in Mississippi......THE LOWRIDIN' CAPITAL OF THE SOUTH.  This is a street/show car. WE DRIVE OUR SHIT AND BUILD IT CLEAN ENOUGH TO TAKE OVER THE STREET WHEN WE PULL' EM OUT.
> 
> PAINT, INTERIOR, SOUNDS, ENGINE, UNDERCARRIAGE, FRAME, SETUP
> *


THATS.... MY.... DOGG! THATS.............. MY.............. DOGG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## lone star

fuck this car, and youre an asshole :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 12:47 PM~19323684
> *fuck this car, and youre an asshole  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Dec 12 2010, 10:30 AM~19306967
> *That's how we do it in Mississippi......THE LOWRIDIN' CAPITAL OF THE SOUTH.  This is a street/show car. WE DRIVE OUR SHIT AND BUILD IT CLEAN ENOUGH TO TAKE OVER THE STREET WHEN WE PULL' EM OUT.
> 
> PAINT, INTERIOR, SOUNDS, ENGINE, UNDERCARRIAGE, FRAME, SETUP
> *


Wheres the cruise spots in Jackson these days? I live in AZ but back when I was growing up in MS we used to cruise McDowell to point it looked like a car show out there every weekend.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 7 2010, 07:02 PM~19266447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hmmmm....i see you were granted access to "wood manor"

:biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

So Jason who installed your roof because I need one done in my 64 and the work looks great!!


----------



## JOHNER

> _Originally posted by big C+Nov 30 2010, 01:50 PM~19200922-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey johner956 i know this dont have shit to do with  six fo but where the hell is humble tx? I got an aunt that lives there and always wondeed where the hell it was at :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the late response,JUIC'D64 nailed right on the spot...VVVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JUIC'[email protected] 30 2010, 05:08 PM~19202467
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Nov 30 2010, 06:50 PM~19203329
> *I see from the map below you are right outside Houston.... ill have it at the Los Magnificos show this weekend if you want to check it out.  :cheesy:
> *


I hated that I missed this show..right in my back yard and couldnt go. :tears: 

Ima go out and say your 64 is my favorite up to date! the colors and originality is just awesome/perfect. Cant wait to to see aht you do with the drop hno: keep it up!!!


----------



## SPOOK82

Looking good


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 15 2010, 11:51 AM~19332721
> *So Jason who installed your roof because I need one done in my 64 and the work looks great!!
> *


LIL member Royalty put the roof in for me. Then Walt did the bodywork to get it looking right and his upholstery guy hooked the headliner up, and i added NOS weatherstrips for that little extra finishing touch... scared to add it up. :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2010, 07:57 PM~19337171
> *LIL member Royalty put the roof in for me. Then Walt did the bodywork to get it looking right and his upholstery guy hooked the headliner up, and i added NOS weatherstrips for that little extra finishing touch... scared to add it up.  :happysad:
> *


I lol'd!


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

awww shit! can't wait to see it done.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 01:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats it J put his ass to work....did you stand on the lift for that areial shot :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated

i was wondering how long it was going to be before you had maurice on the roof ''i'' know it will be great.
my tre is supposed to go in monday for some patterns from the guy that did my four


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 01:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna be cool bro! cant wait to see it...
who's doing it for you?


----------



## lowlow94

Saw those pics on facebook. Cant wait for the turnout


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 01:25 PM~19474878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Jason! Can't wait to see the finished product. What colors you going with??


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam Homie you dont stop! LOL, cant wait to see when she all done....


----------



## drasticbean

more pics please.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 06:29 PM~18695508
> *Yea but you know how it goes! It was my fault it didnt come back out this summer as planned because i kept adding to the list, lol. "Since im doing this, i might as well go ahead and do that... and if i do that, why not do this too!"  :happysad:
> 
> This started out as just wanting to add a moonroof at the end of summer last year, lol... next thing i know we are tearing the car back down for a total repaint.  :0  So we pulled the engine out, took the front clip off, redid all bodywork and picked a *new and improved* charcoal color, chromed all of the aluminum moldings front to back, inside and out, polished all of the stainless, new windshield, custom headliner, built custom shock mounts for the rear and added shocks, added rear sway bar, moved the pumps around, added chrome disc brakes, finally added sounds (car never had sounds, i couldnt take it anymore, lol) switched the JC Whitney sun shades out for NOS Sanco's... yea it just got out of hand from what i had originally intended... but im sure alot of us have been there before. But the main reason i did most of the improvements was because of all the love my club showed me my first year as a member so i wanted to return the favor and "step my game up" and put it down for our club as hard as i can out there. It was cool before, everybody seemed to like it the way it was, but im a tad bit OCD and dont ever want somebody to look at my shit and say "it's alright".  :squint: I want people to look at it and know "thats an Individuals car" before they ever see the plaque.  :boink:
> *


what's up J... I'm a few months late reading the topic and just saw your comment. Nothing but respect for what you did and redid to Southern Smoke. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 02:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 02:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Maximus1959

Post Pic's!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

mo gettin down geah... :h5:


----------



## BRAVO

dig!...iceing on the cake.


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 1 2011, 12:25 PM~19474878-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 12:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats gonna look tight.... cant wait to see it...  :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 01:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like homeboy style. its unique from all the pattern styles that are being used right now


----------



## mauriceindividuals

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jan 14 2011, 04:47 PM~19598628
> *i really like homeboy style. its unique from all the pattern styles that are being used right now
> *


Thanks I appreciate that homie.


----------



## JasonJ

I'm here with Maurice checking the car out, and wow man, he is doing his thang let me tell you. I might have him do my dually next!


----------



## JasonJ

What do you guys think?


----------



## Royalty

Man that jackstand looks so real!! :biggrin: It's like 3D!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 15 2011, 05:21 PM~19606671
> *Man that jackstand looks so real!! :biggrin: It's like 3D!
> *


 nice job on that roof man , came out nice!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2011, 12:26 PM~19474882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I DIDN'T KNOW KURUPT DID PATTERNS..... :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT LOOKS SICK J.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 15 2011, 02:47 PM~19606194
> *What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's jacked! lol


----------



## drasticbean

i love it man.... hot stuff...


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 15 2011, 08:52 PM~19608008
> *nice job on that roof man , came out nice!
> *


Thanks.  Walt did a good job finishing it out.


----------



## vengence

jason the car came out sick as fuck,and with the new patterns its gonna just kill em all,ive been checkin out mo's work and all ima say is that is one supremely talented guy that does insanely badass work


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2011, 12:02 PM~19611692
> *jason the car came out sick as fuck,and with the new patterns its gonna just kill em all,ive been checkin out mo's work and all ima say is that is one supremely talented guy that does insanely badass work
> *


Thanks, i really dig his style... its unique and he knows how to choose nice colors to complement the car. Im glad i waited for him. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 18 2011, 07:42 PM~19633915
> *Thanks, i really dig his style... its unique and he knows how to choose nice colors to complement the car. Im glad i waited for him.  :cheesy:
> *


wish i had the dough to bring him out here to have him bless the roof of my fleetwood,its got flake already but some badass patterns would set it apart from erryone up here since it is a 4dr n all


----------



## AGUILAR3

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It doesnt get any better that this... :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 19 2011, 02:28 AM~19637125
> *It doesnt get any better that this... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Just peeped out your updates... I'm really liking those patterns J... :thumbsup: 

Let's see some flake! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

someones come along ways from a ford probe


----------



## REYXTC

LOL


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2011, 11:51 AM~19638385
> *someones come along ways from a ford probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damnit I saw that this morning and forgot to post it here :angry:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2011, 09:51 AM~19638385
> *someones come along ways from a ford probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree...It is nice to see that Jason cut off his mullet.


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, i guess i gotta watch who im friends with on FB.... bringing up old shit... BUT THIS AINT HIGH SCHOOL ANYMORE, AND I DONT CONDONE THIS TYPE OF STUFF!!!! :cheesy: 




















But its ok... im not mad at you my precious little coconut.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 09:15 AM~19647547
> *Damn, i guess i gotta watch who im friends with on FB.... bringing up old shit... BUT THIS AINT HIGH SCHOOL ANYMORE, AND I DONT CONDONE THIS TYPE OF STUFF!!!!  :cheesy:
> But its ok... im not mad at you my precious little coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2011, 11:51 AM~19638385
> *someones come along ways from a ford probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u have a mullet..?????????????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 20 2011, 08:21 AM~19647570
> *did u have a mullet..?????????????
> *


HELL NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 08:32 AM~19647611
> *HELL NO!!!!!!!!
> *


Its OK you can admit it. Lol. I used to have one, not real hard to believe is it?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 AM~19647700
> *Its OK you can admit it. Lol. I used to have one, not real hard to believe is it?
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jan 20 2011, 07:21 AM~19647570-->
> 
> 
> 
> did u have a mullet..?????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 20 2011, 07:32 AM~19647611
> *HELL NO!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 12 2010, 12:11 PM~19306845
> *this 64 isn't a street car i mean im sure he drives it but this is alot more than a street car people dont have 50k into a street car.  Theres alot of homies in NYC stepping the game up peep the folks over at drastic they are getting some nice shit done over there.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Dec 12 2010, 07:17 PM~19309502
> *We def know its not a daily driver but I know he is building a full show 64 Vert! Oh dont worry I def know whos putting what together in NYC. I have seen Tage's palates of Chrome.
> 
> After we are done with his Rag, we are starting with my 63 SS Rag...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tage

Nice 64 by the way Jason. The charcoal grey is sick!


----------



## OVERTIME

WHATS THE COLOR ON THE 64 JASON


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2011, 10:51 AM~19638385
> *someones come along ways from a ford probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Patterns! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

any finished pics J


----------



## westsidehydros

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 15 2011, 08:52 PM~19608008
> *nice job on that roof man , came out nice!
> *


Thanks.... i know you know a good lookin roof when you see it!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jan 21 2011, 05:58 PM~19661981
> *Nice Patterns!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats SPONGE PAINT!!! Thats OG shit.... they hooked me up right there at the car show!!! I was doin it real big!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 22 2011, 11:27 AM~19666727
> *any finished pics J
> *


Yea man, right here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> Yea man, right here!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You even mowed the lawn prior to pulling it out on mom and pops lawn for your own photo shoot. Don't tell me you sent those pic's into LRM, so you could get your 3" x 3" photo in the back of LRM's fan forum? Hopefullly you got a color picture prior to them changing it to black and white...lol
> 
> You probably showed the clerk at 7-11 when that shit came out, talking bout "That's my car!"
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 24 2011, 07:55 PM~19687152
> *Yea man, right here!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In truth...that car was the shit back in the day! Not too many people out your way on cheedar cheezeis.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 24 2011, 07:55 PM~19687152
> *Yea man, right here!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I mean of the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> Yea man, right here!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You even mowed the lawn prior to pulling it out on mom and pops lawn for your own photo shoot. Don't tell me you sent those pic's into LRM, so you could get your 3" x 3" photo in the back of LRM's fan forum? Hopefullly you got a color picture prior to them changing it to black and white...lol
> 
> You probably showed the clerk at 7-11 when that shit came out, talking bout "That's my car!"
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao you a fool for that one,but funny indeed
Click to expand...


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 24 2011, 09:13 PM~19687390
> *
> You even mowed the lawn prior to pulling it out on mom and pops lawn for your own photo shoot. Don't tell me you sent those pic's into LRM, so you could get your 3" x 3" photo in the back of LRM's fan forum? Hopefullly you got a color picture prior to them changing it to black and white...lol
> 
> You probably showed the clerk at 7-11 when that shit came out, talking bout "That's my car!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Actually i sent pics of the rag 64 thats in the background of the other pic sucka!!! But when the 59 comes out im going straight to 7-11 and telling the clerk "i know this guy" and sending it to you for an autograph! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 25 2011, 11:00 AM~19692335
> *I mean of the 64  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 25 2011, 02:59 PM~19694723
> *Actually i sent pics of the rag 64 thats in the background of the other pic sucka!!! But when the 59 comes out im going straight to 7-11 and telling the clerk "i know this guy" and sending it to you for an autograph! :biggrin:
> *


I will have my sharpie ready!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 19 2011, 10:51 AM~19638385-->
> 
> 
> 
> someones come along ways from a ford probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh damn, this is awesome!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Jan 24 2011, 08:55 PM~19687152
> *Yea man, right here!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually back in the 90's this car was on hit!! My buddy had an EXACT set of those rims on a 90's Caddy. He had a voice-activated Viper Alarm though, I doubt you were on that level!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 26 2011, 08:06 AM~19701195
> *Oh damn, this is awesome!!
> Actually back in the 90's this car was on hit!! My buddy had an EXACT set of those rims on a 90's Caddy. He had a voice-activated Viper Alarm though, I doubt you were on that level!!
> *


"Protected by Viper! STAND BACK!!!" :0 

I had an Alpine alarm with a motion sensor. It was the shit back then... you could leave the windows down and as soon as you even got close to sticking your arm in there it would chirp, then if you didnt move it would go off...... and hit me on my pager of course!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:40 AM~19701400
> *"Protected by Viper! STAND BACK!!!"  :0
> 
> I had an Alpine alarm with a motion sensor. It was the shit back then... you could leave the windows down and as soon as you even got close to sticking your arm in there it would chirp, then if you didnt move it would go off...... and hit me on my pager of course!!!  :biggrin:
> *



ols school dude in the hood, "chicken wing", he had a 4dr 64, that at the time, early 90s, was thee shit. he had the rappin alarm, it said like 3 phrases...

"I know you wann look inside, but please step back from my ride"

"this car will self destruct in 5 4 3 2 1... c ya!"

and i cant rememeber the third


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 26 2011, 09:40 AM~19701400
> *"Protected by Viper! STAND BACK!!!"  :0
> 
> I had an Alpine alarm with a motion sensor. It was the shit back then... you could leave the windows down and as soon as you even got close to sticking your arm in there it would chirp, then if you didnt move it would go off...... and hit me on my pager of course!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Nice build like the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jan 26 2011, 10:10 AM~19701978
> *Nice build like the roof  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie! :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 27 2011, 06:37 PM~19715944
> *:cheesy:
> *


Shhhhhhhh! Keep it to yourself.


----------



## regal.1980

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 27 2011, 06:52 PM~19716076
> *Shhhhhhhh! Keep it to yourself.
> *


Hows the patterns coming? u got any pics?


----------



## vengence

cmon j i know you holdin out on the pics homie


----------



## brett

> Yea man, right here!!! :biggrin:
> 
> img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/probegreen1.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn you was skatin


----------



## regal.1980

TTT


----------



## regal ryda

stingy azz :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

i miss those days.


----------



## vengence

jason got any pics of the roof to share?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 05:52 AM~19775383
> *i miss those days.
> *


LOL... yea, all we did was go from spot to spot chasing the cat back then. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Feb 3 2011, 01:35 AM~19774666-->
> 
> 
> 
> stingy azz :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant show em everythangggg....... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Feb 3 2011, 07:09 AM~19775537
> *jason got any pics of the roof to share?
> *


Nobody wants to see some ole incomplete roof. :happysad:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## 68rida




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 3 2011, 08:30 AM~19775872
> *Cant show em everythangggg.......  :biggrin:
> Nobody wants to see some ole incomplete roof. :happysad:
> *


 yes we do


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 12 2011, 05:09 PM~19853437
> *yes we do
> *


Had a little set back... finally got around to investigating a slight antifreeze smell that we noticed had developed back in November/December. There was no smoke and no leaks, but you could get a slight whiff of coolant every once in a while. Started pulling the engine apart to check gaskets and discovered one of the heads was cracked. Went ahead and pulled the engine and took it to get pressure tested before going any further. The engine was used/rebuilt when i got it several years ago and has been fine, but shit happens... so depending on what the results of the test on the block is, ive either got to get a new set of heads, or a new engine. :420:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 18 2011, 02:34 PM~19902695
> *Had a little set back... finally got around to investigating a slight antifreeze smell that we noticed had developed back in November/December. There was no smoke and no leaks, but you could get a slight whiff of coolant every once in a while. Started pulling the engine apart to check gaskets and discovered one of the heads was cracked. Went ahead and pulled the engine and took it to get pressure tested before going any further. The engine was used/rebuilt when i got it several years ago and has been fine, but shit happens... so depending on what the results of the test on the block is, ive either got to get a new set of heads, or a new engine. :420:
> *


That fucking sucks, I found two 409's the other day here in my home town, I might pass on them because the last time I had a 409 built, it damn near kilt mah pockets.


----------



## AMB1800

damn that sucks homie but i'm sure this little set back aint gonna stop you, i'm sure the sixfour will be ready to hit the streetz in no time :biggrin:  keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 18 2011, 03:34 PM~19902695
> *Had a little set back... finally got around to investigating a slight antifreeze smell that we noticed had developed back in November/December. There was no smoke and no leaks, but you could get a slight whiff of coolant every once in a while. Started pulling the engine apart to check gaskets and discovered one of the heads was cracked. Went ahead and pulled the engine and took it to get pressure tested before going any further. The engine was used/rebuilt when i got it several years ago and has been fine, but shit happens... so depending on what the results of the test on the block is, ive either got to get a new set of heads, or a new engine. :420:
> *


dAMN.... sorry to hear bro..


----------



## JasonJ

Well, either way it goes... just new heads, or whole new engine... its in good hands with Walt and crew. We have come this far with it, and this is just a little bump in the road... it will be ready for the summer! :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 21 2011, 02:31 PM~19923729
> *Well, either way it goes... just new heads, or whole new engine... its in good hands with Walt and crew. We have come this far with it, and this is just a little bump in the road... it will be ready for the summer! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.


----------



## Sparky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2011, 10:36 PM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2011, 11:36 PM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2011, 10:36 PM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2011, 11:36 PM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ballin ass nicca
:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 12:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn..., yo car be in Jack Town more than I do.


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 02:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice.....


----------



## yetti

Good to see you again Jason. Car just keeps getting better all the time. Walt and Maurice don't mess around.


----------



## Royalty




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2011, 11:36 PM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JJ doing it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2011, 11:36 PM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry to hear your engine went on ya but the new one sure looks nice :biggrin: 

and yes i do want to see the roof on your car watchin yall build while hopin the weather gets better so i can work on mine is what inspires me and gives me new ideas to put into my rides,just wait till i really get goin on my fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN J, its like that huh? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sparky+Mar 13 2011, 01:54 AM~20079383-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass ride homie :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~CAROL [email protected] 13 2011, 02:19 AM~20079452
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 13 2011, 03:47 AM~20079578
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx for the love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 13 2011, 12:36 PM~20081070
> *ballin ass nicca
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i wish... would make that little unexpected upgrade easier to swallow. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:40 PM~20081390
> *Damn..., yo car be in Jack Town more than I do.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quoted for truth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:45 PM~20083779
> *nice.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Mar 13 2011, 09:10 PM~20084046
> *Good to see you again Jason. Car just keeps getting better all the time. Walt and Maurice don't mess around.
> *


Always good to kick it with the KC fam!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Royalty+Mar 13 2011, 09:46 PM~20084458-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish the top wouldnt have sanded when you were here, but at least you got to see my new shoes! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 02:05 AM~20086212
> *JJ doing it!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get it back on the streets already... geez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 06:43 AM~20086613
> *sorry to hear your engine went on ya but the new one sure looks nice  :biggrin:
> 
> and yes i do want to see the roof on your car watchin yall build while hopin the weather gets better so i can work on mine is what inspires me and gives me new ideas to put into my rides,just wait till i really get goin on my fleetwood  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, it didnt take a complete shit, but it probably would have only made it til the end of summer.... and im trying to take it to Vegas this year, soooooo..........
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Venom62_@Mar 14 2011, 06:51 AM~20086636
> *DAMN J, its like that huh?  :biggrin:
> *


Unfortunately, lol... but now i know what i got. Gotta have it clean, hot, & tight... if it aint that, i dont want it.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 07:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see ya getting her right......now ummmmm sell me da drop....sense your in luv wit da hardtop. j/k.  

but da 4 is shapeing, just keep on getting better and better.


----------



## JasonJ

Thx my Indy fam! Picked it up Saturday just havent had time to post pics. Im gonna try to get some one here tonight after work.


----------



## JasonJ

G... hit me in 2 weeks, i might sell the drop for real. I need some room :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:34 AM~20309391
> *G... hit me in 2 weeks, i might sell the drop for real. I need some room :biggrin:
> *


  Yea just what my wife wants to hear......"Hey Hunn I'm bring another drop home"...."(and your SS now has to be outside)"..... . She gonna luv dat. 

2 weeks you say let me see if I can make some magic happen. You know me and chevy's.


----------



## JasonJ

> * Yea just what my wife wants to hear......"Hey Hunn I'm bring another drop home"......... . *
> 
> 2 weeks you say let me see if I can make some magic happen. You know me and chevy's.
> [/b]


Hahaha, funny you said that... thats my predicament right now!!! Road trip in 2 weeks to pick up a new drop... but no place to put it. :happysad:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:43 AM~20309410
> *Hahaha, funny you said that... thats my predicament right now!!! Road trip in 2 weeks to pick up a new drop... but no place to put it.  :happysad:
> *


no room............theres a little room out back. lol.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 09:43 AM~20309410
> *Hahaha, funny you said that... thats my predicament right now!!! Road trip in 2 weeks to pick up a new drop... but no place to put it.  :happysad:
> *


that's baller talk, I'd like to dump my 64 hardtop so I could go get a rag.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 13 2011, 01:36 AM~20079087
> *Ended up just going all new.... 0 miles on my shit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoa thats serious right there :h5:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:33 AM~20309388
> *Thx my Indy fam! Picked it up Saturday just havent had time to post pics. Im gonna try to get some one here tonight after work.
> *


Wasn't gonna post this, but if you're gonna post pics.....only one I took:


----------



## REYXTC

DAMN CLEAN ASS HELL!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 11 2011, 07:48 AM~20309720
> *Wasn't gonna post this, but if you're gonna post pics.....only one I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmnnnn thats sick as fuck J


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 11 2011, 07:48 AM~20309720
> *Wasn't gonna post this, but if you're gonna post pics.....only one I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :run: :wow: :run: holy chit your roof came out sick,and i understand what you mean bout wantin to make sure it would make it but are you drivin it all the way to vegas? good luck on the new project you bringin in jason 



ty jordan for postin this pic


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 11 2011, 10:48 AM~20309720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: 
woot woot !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 11 2011, 08:02 PM~20314823-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:05 PM~20314853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT ***** MO MURDERED THAT SHIT VIAGRA DICC SPECIAL


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:16 PM~20314941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 07:19 PM~20314976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## Royalty

Badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## texasgold

J put me down on what you do, cause i need to make some money to have something like that :wow:


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 11 2011, 09:31 PM~20315140
> *J put me down on what you do, cause i need to make some money to have something like that :wow:
> *


Its more about patience than money.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## edelmiro13

"I" can already see this 4 on a few Magazine Covers already........... Southern Smoke is killing it I bet it even has that new car smell


----------



## vengence

:sprint: :sprint: holy shit jason thats some hella fuckin detail can you say centerfold and cover material? :wow: lookin hella fuckin nice big homie 

btw i think your daughter gonna tell you its her car soon :biggrin: lookin like she thinkin "picture me rollin" when she lookin in the mirror


----------



## JUIC'D64

:wow:


----------



## OGJordan

The sun really changed it, didn't think it would make it pop that much more.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 11 2011, 08:19 PM~20314976-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn homie she came out nice i just happened to look in a was like wtf! i fill ike i missed something!! is it done now?? drive this your wife can roll the 5 7 rag lol and bout time you finish the 64 ur lil girl can drive that lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:35 PM~20315186
> *Its more about patience than money.
> *


wat dont play the fellow layitlow'ers JasonJ got 50k in paypal wtf


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 11 2011, 10:02 PM~20316275
> *damn homie she came out nice i just happened to look in a was like wtf! i fill ike i missed something!! is it done now?? drive this your wife can roll the 5 7 rag lol and bout time you finish the 64 ur lil girl can drive that lol
> wat dont play the fellow layitlow'ers JasonJ got 50k in paypal wtf
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:19 PM~20314976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful 64!


----------



## kasem1963

god daaamn!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

damn Jason, the four came out sweeeeeeeet bro!!!!! :wow:


----------



## graham

I like this little detail


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Dig what you've done with this.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

THAT SHIT CAME OUT CAME OUT SICK AS FUCK!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 10:35 PM~20315186
> *Its more about patience than money.
> *


Digg dat hommie. 
Da 4 came out very nicely. The details are killing it. good look J.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The Top looks really nice Jason


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 11:08 PM~20314890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20315097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that top looks great, real nice paintwork! the details are really nice too!


----------



## CUZICAN

Man J, this ride is breathtaking :chuck:


----------



## 5DEUCE

bad ass six four man!


----------



## Wizzard

Damn that car looks good!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

This ride came out amazing and I am sure your not done yet.

Great Job ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79

Loving the 4 Jason, Looking Good!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20314890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out Badass Jason. Are you done now?
:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks for the + comments everyone! I was afraid the top would either be a "hate it or love it" type of thing... but so far looks like its one-sided. :cheesy: I have to thank Walt and the Street Toyz crew, Maurice at Signature Pieces, and Mr Impala for helping me take the car to the next level.



> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 12 2011, 07:50 PM~20323159
> *Came out Badass Jason.  Are you done now?
> :biggrin:
> *


What do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 07:19 PM~20314976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:08 PM~20314890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow like what u did with the top something diff.. much props J ..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:28 PM~20315097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE JOB JASON, YOUR CAR IS ONE OF THE BADDEST 64S OUT THERE HAND DOWN, MY LITTLE 2 YEAR OLD BOY LOVES THEM LOLOS ALSO LOL


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

IT LOOKS HARD!


----------



## DUVAL

nice build


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks everyone. Im glad everyone is digging it! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 13 2004, 05:49 PM~2032592
> *Damn, check out the red hood, the blue fender, the gold doors... a Frankenstein car, put together with spare parts...  :uh:  Its ok though, everything was really solid.  :cheesy:
> 
> Sure looks ugly.
> *


its come a long way.....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 12 2011, 10:30 PM~20324333
> *Thanks for the + comments everyone! I was afraid the top would either be a "hate it or love it" type of thing... but so far looks like its one-sided.  :cheesy: I have to thank Walt and the Street Toyz crew, Maurice at Signature Pieces, and Mr Impala for helping me take the car to the next level.
> What do you think?  :biggrin:
> *


what did he do all the way in cali....???  :dunno:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: nice build, very classy!!!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 07:08 PM~20314890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You definitely took it to the next level. Amazing work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I really like the diamond pattern :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC

Any engine pics? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

definately a signature piece now


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 12 2011, 09:30 PM~20324333
> *Thanks for the + comments everyone! I was afraid the top would either be a "hate it or love it" type of thing... but so far looks like its one-sided.  :cheesy: I have to thank Walt and the Street Toyz crew, Maurice at Signature Pieces, and Mr Impala for helping me take the car to the next level.
> What do you think?  :biggrin:
> *


I think is is tight already and you need to focus on them ragS. 

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

if your hardtop is any clue how the rag will come out holy fucking christ jason time to cruise the hard top a bit and get that ss rag together :thumbsup: that orange rag wont be just taking it to the next level it will be setting the bar high enough that you gonna need an elevator to get to its base level.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 14 2011, 02:01 AM~20335763
> *if your hardtop is any clue how the rag will come out holy fucking christ jason time to cruise the hard top a bit and get that ss rag together :thumbsup: that orange rag wont be just taking it to the next level it will be setting the bar high enough that you gonna need an elevator to get to its base level.
> *


Im trying. :happysad:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 14 2011, 11:30 AM~20338133
> *Im trying.  :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup: so am i bro,just tryin to get my ride on the street and keep the daily on the street as well


----------



## NO-WAY

SPEECHLEES :wow:


----------



## dunk420

kik ass ride bro!!!
hey ware can i get some of that skirt trim??
the part going long the bottom!!!
ive got the big end chrome pc but no long skinny pc going long the bottom!!


----------



## Mr Impala

lol thats the skirt lip and the paints so wet it looks like chrome!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 14 2011, 05:31 PM~20339962
> *lol thats the skirt lip and the paints so wet it looks like chrome!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 07:02 PM~20314823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Looks Good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

killin it J! just keeps getting better.... :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 11:05 PM~20314853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



jason i love the new look :cheesy: :biggrin: 

like the seat pattern tied into :0 the car just got even better :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

Looks good that roof is killing em, BTW bad ass dually in the back ground pic


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 14 2011, 07:37 PM~20341810
> *Looks good that roof is killing em, BTW bad ass dually in the back ground pic
> *


i just went back n looked hell yeah thats a nice hauler :biggrin: 

hey jason the only thing i can think to finish it off like the cherry on top is the h.i.d. and l.e.d. upgrade throughout this badboy.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I liked this car before Jason but you put a whole different twist to it. It looks good bro.


----------



## 68rida

:worship: you killed it bro can't wait to see it in Tulsa this fathers day!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 08:17 PM~20314959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click save  well spent lunch monies homie :happysad: 





































:happysad: <3 (no ****)


----------



## Maximus1959

This mother fucker is off the chizzain!! Sell that rag four and get on the 57' rag ASAP! Nice job J...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Apr 16 2011, 10:15 PM~20355866
> *This mother fucker is off the chizzain!! Finish that rag four and then get on the 57' rag ASAP! Nice job J...
> *


fixed :biggrin: :roflmao: 

jason if i was closer id be down there workin on the rag impala with you :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> Damn bro ,that paint is on point ! :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## JasonJ

Thx everyone! Uploading some pics from the DUB show yesterday....


----------



## JasonJ

DUB Magazine Show - Memphis - 4/16/11


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## lone star

HOW ABOUT A PIC OF IT DOIN THE DO. CUZ I KNOW SHES ON THE BUMPER.....


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

I think this might be the money shot though....


----------



## JasonJ

Or is it this one??? :cheesy:


----------



## TKeeby79

Congrats on the win @ the Dub show Jason, shes looking tight!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 10:10 PM~20361068
> *Or is it this one???  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats J...


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20361047
> *I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click -> save :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 07:07 PM~20361047
> *I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 08:07 PM~20361047
> *I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 08:00 PM~20360973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS NICE


----------



## willskie187

I think this might be the money shot though....









:wow: I would go wit this one too :worship: :worship:


----------



## vengence

congrats on the win jason,good job :thumbsup: to everyone who had a part in building this badass. 

jason am i seeing things or is power steering not got belt run to it?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2011, 03:10 PM~20366188
> *congrats on the win jason,good job :thumbsup: to everyone who had a part in building this badass.
> 
> jason am i seeing things or is power steering not got belt run to it?
> *


Thx! NAh, youre not seeing things... i need to put a 605 steering box on it before i can use it.


----------



## CUZICAN

Congrats on the WIN Big Homie


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20361047
> *I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes. that is the money shot.... :fool2: :boink: :h5:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: I would go wit this one too :worship: :worship:
> :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 18 2011, 06:51 PM~20368090
> *Thx! NAh, youre not seeing things... i need to put a 605 steering box on it before i can use it.
> *


ok,just makin sure :biggrin: 

keep up the good work bro


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Thats a beautiful 64 bro, one of the baddest I have seen in a while. Enjoyed your build thread.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 08:07 PM~20361047
> *I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN Mayne....


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

:wave:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20361047
> *I think this might be the money shot though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch is nice!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 13 2011, 08:27 AM~20327037
> *Thanks everyone. Im glad everyone is digging it! :biggrin:
> *


Came out great J... That top's a work of art! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Almost makes me wish I had a hardtop...

ALMOST... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Just throwing these pics on here because i thought it was neat the way different lighting effects the look of the car.


----------



## JasonJ

Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you get a 57 RAG?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 05:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 08:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Just so you can't edit it
:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

ASSHOLE


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 26 2011, 10:08 PM~20428792
> *ASSHOLE
> *


x57


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: yep... you are


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 08:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



big asshole!


----------



## drasticbean

just in case you have trouble seeing 



*ASSHOLE...........*


----------



## JasonJ

:inout:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice to see you finaly got your 57 rag


----------



## lowriders2choppers

let's see how many asshole comments we can get in here! LOL. 
J, you are an asshole! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No lunch monies in that pic :0


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 07:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic just made me a hater! :biggrin:


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2011, 09:02 PM~20314823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homey........that bitch has a gangster ass stance. Much props on this four. Maybe someday I'll reach the big leagues. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 05:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 06:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN JASON THATS A BADASS RAG I SEE,YA ASSHOLE YOU JUST HAD TO RUB IT IN DIDNT YOU YA BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 07:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are an asshole with that pic.

Looks real nice Jason can't wait to see what you do with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 26 2011, 08:20 PM~20426433
> *Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


move tha foe ***** i cant see the garage floor


----------



## big pimpin

What an asshole......I need to get busy..... :inout:


----------



## JasonJ

Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


----------



## Skim

JasonJ said:


> Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


 
thats a mean motherfucker right there J


----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


> Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


that fucker is BAD jason


----------



## chtrone

no joke said:


> that fucker is BAD jason


X64!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

JasonJ said:


> Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


Brainz blown out......... uffin:


----------



## TKeeby79

JasonJ said:


> Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


Dam your 4 is tight Jason!


----------



## Mr Gee

JasonJ said:


> Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


:wow:


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ said:


> Pic i found on the DUB website just now...


One of my favourite 64 HT´s. Period.


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Man am I gonna see this car in Tulsa??????? I want to see the glass in the sun!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

Nah, updating a few things on it right now... and i wasnt planning on going to Tulsa this year... trying to save for Vegas in October. But i plan to bring it to STL... you coming this year?


----------



## vengence

awww shit vegas lookout :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

JasonJ said:


> Nah, updating a few things on it right now... and i wasnt planning on going to Tulsa this year... trying to save for Vegas in October. But i plan to bring it to STL... you coming this year?




When is STL? I might have to just to see your car. :twak: :angry:


----------



## JasonJ

big pimpin said:


> When is STL? I might have to just to see your car. :twak: :angry:


Sunday August 14th... its right down the street from you, GEEZ!!!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR A BAD ASS BUILD


----------



## Moe Built

Much Props :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

CAR IS AMAZING USO


----------



## KERRBSS

MY FAVORITE HARDTOP 64


----------



## JasonJ

StreetFame said:


> TTT FOR A BAD ASS BUILD





Yellowimpala said:


> Much Props :thumbsup:





BIG MARC said:


> CAR IS AMAZING USO


Thanks alot for the positive comments. Random people like friends and neighbors say that, but it means alot when its coming from my peers who are into the same thing you are into and know what they are looking at. I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".


----------



## JasonJ

SIX1RAG said:


> MY FAVORITE HARDTOP 64


Shit man... are you sure? lol Theres ALOT of HT 64's out there! Im not even sure if its MY favorite.

























Ok, ok, it is, it is.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

JasonJ said:


> I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".


that's funny...



JasonJ said:


> Shit man... are you sure? lol Theres ALOT of HT 64's out there! Im not even sure if its MY favorite.
> Ok, ok, it is, it is.


You going to Tulsa this weekend?


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ said:


> I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".


Seriously? 
Where the hell do you work?


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

JasonJ said:


> Thanks alot for the positive comments. Random people like friends and neighbors say that, but it means alot when its coming from my peers who are into the same thing you are into and know what they are looking at. I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".


 wow.....now thats funny. but from a person who don't really know what they are lookin at i can see that being said. lol.


----------



## OGJordan

JasonJ said:


> Thanks alot for the positive comments. Random people like friends and neighbors say that, but it means alot when its coming from my peers who are into the same thing you are into and know what they are looking at. I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".



I got $8500 on it


----------



## StreetFame

JasonJ said:


> Thanks alot for the positive comments. Random people like friends and neighbors say that, but it means alot when its coming from my peers who are into the same thing you are into and know what they are looking at. I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".


I GET WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY... ITS HARD FOR "REGULAR" PEOPLE TO REALLY APPRECIATE A QUALITY CAR/BUILD, THEY JUST DONT KNOW WHAT KIND OF TIME, MONEY, BLOOD, SWEAT AND BEER GOES INTO A BUILD LIKE THAT :biggrin: IM INSPIRED BY THIS THREAD TO BUILD MY 64 HARDTOP TO THAT LEVEL.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

JasonJ said:


> Thanks alot for the positive comments. Random people like friends and neighbors say that, but it means alot when its coming from my peers who are into the same thing you are into and know what they are looking at. I showed some guy at work a few pics of it and he was like "damn thats a nice old school... ill give you 8000.00 for it!".


 Shoulda told him


> Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have *lunch* *money* in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!


:happysad:


----------



## JasonJ

Sin7 said:


> You going to Tulsa this weekend?


Nah, sitting this one out. Plus im adding a few little things to the car so its down right now. I plan on going to the St Louis Picnic in Sept, then Vegas.



OGJordan said:


> I got $8500 on it


 Cool, when do i get the rest??? The 57 is waiting. 


StreetFame said:


> I GET WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY... ITS HARD FOR "REGULAR" PEOPLE TO REALLY APPRECIATE A QUALITY CAR/BUILD, THEY JUST DONT KNOW WHAT KIND OF TIME, MONEY, BLOOD, SWEAT AND BEER GOES INTO A BUILD LIKE THAT :biggrin: IM INSPIRED BY THIS THREAD TO BUILD MY 64 HARDTOP TO THAT LEVEL.


 Thats whats up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Str8 Klownin said:


> Shoulda told him
> 
> :happysad:


 I DID!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

JasonJ said:


> I DID!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

OGJordan said:


> I got $8500 on it


Well Hell I got 12,500 on the Drop!!!!been waiting to pick it up for a couple of years now ever sense i seen it on the trailier on the back of the UHaul truck up in Chi.


----------



## OGJordan

It all starts with a set of skirts:wow:


----------



## JasonJ

hno:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## JasonJ

Skim said:


> ttt


 I saw some pics in the picnic topic... car looked real good in T-Town!


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Seemed like I remember when you were just building this car for something to drive while you worked on your rag 64. Now you turned it into a show car and it fornicated with the rag 64 and churned out a baby 57 rag. What the hell dude....


----------



## JasonJ

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Seemed like I remember when you were just building this car for something to drive while you worked on your rag 64. Now you turned it into a show car and it fornicated with the rag 64 and churned out a baby 57 rag. What the hell dude....


Man i dont know what happened???


----------



## Skim

Sin7 said:


> that's funny...
> 
> 
> 
> You going to Tulsa this weekend?


i really hoped to finally see it in tulsa. im hoping it will show up in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Seemed like I remember when you were just building this car for something to drive while you worked on your rag 64. Now you turned it into a show car and it fornicated with the rag 64 and churned out a baby 57 rag. What the hell dude....


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rag61

best picture on layitlow!!! two 64s and a rag7!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrettyLights

sandiegohat said:


> Damn homey........that bitch has a gangster ass stance. Much props on this four. Maybe someday I'll reach the big leagues. :biggrin:



Yes it does, yes it does, so sexyy


----------



## big pimpin

JasonJ said:


> 61 Impala on 3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed like I remember when you were just building this car for something to drive while you worked on your rag 64. Now you turned it into a show car and it fornicated with the rag 64 and churned out a baby 57 rag. What the hell dude....
> 
> 
> 
> Man i dont know what happened???
Click to expand...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

JasonJ said:


> 61 Impala on 3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed like I remember when you were just building this car for something to drive while you worked on your rag 64. Now you turned it into a show car and it fornicated with the rag 64 and churned out a baby 57 rag. What the hell dude....
> 
> 
> 
> Man i dont know what happened???
Click to expand...

:scrutinize:


----------



## runninlow

JasonJ said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ said:


> Man i dont know what happened???


Got to go with the flow!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

big pimpin said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

JasonJ said:


> Throwing this pic on here just to be an asshole.


 .. I say if you got it, flaunt it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Royalty

Some pics from this past weekend.


----------



## big pimpin

In traffic.....deep in STL!


----------



## StreetFame

Royalty said:


> Some pics from this past weekend.


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## no joke

THATS A BADASS 4


----------



## renzo778

no joke said:


> THATS A BADASS 4


Yup>>>>:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The ride looks MEAN J!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Dam Jason you got one bad ass 4! Are you bring her to Vegas this year? I would love to see her in person!


----------



## LURCH63

nice ride man.


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam Jason you got one bad ass 4! Are you bring her to Vegas this year? I would love to see her in person!


Thx... Yea, ill see yu there!


----------



## 10-dubb

you winning wit this one!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

10-dubb said:


> you winning wit this one!!!!


Thx fam!


----------



## littlerascle59

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Ragtop Ted said:


> Real nice :biggrin:


Damn this is Bad ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

damn bro how do u in car shows with this impala


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## JasonJ

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn bro how do u in car shows with this impala


Dont know... i dont do alot of shows, this bitch built for the streets. I took it to a DUB show a few months back and got Best of Show Lowrider and $1000 so it does alright at shows.... going to Vegas for the Supershow in a few weeks... bring enough cash with you to Vegas and you can take it to all the shows you want. :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS

I can't get over the top on this car. Maurice is an amazing painter.


----------



## BIG MARC

Looking good USO!See you soon.


----------



## sickthree

x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## StreetFame

SIX1RAG said:


> I can't get over the top on this car. Maurice is an amazing painter.


x64


----------



## CHUCC

JasonJ said:


>


One of my favorite 64's :worship:


----------



## no joke

Southern Smoke ganna be killing it on sunday :yessad:


----------



## regal ryda

CHUCC said:


> One of my favorite 64's :worship:


makes 2 of us big homie


----------



## lone star

you make it yet jr?


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## TKeeby79

Jason, you & the Homie Skim lived the dream of people building a low low out of CA rolling your rides at the Big M's picnic and through the streets of LA!! Big Props...


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ

TKeeby79 said:


> Jason, you & the Homie Skim lived the dream of person building a low low out of CA rolling your rides at the Big M's picnic and through the streets of LA!! Big Props...


Yea man... met up with Skim the day before and then kicked it at the picnic and then rode all over LA that night. From the homies house to the picnic to the homies house in Watts to Slauson & Western to Compton and Lynwood.... I think my car now has more LA miles on it than anywhere else! lol


----------



## JasonJ

In Watts


----------



## JasonJ

Home Depot lot Slauson & Western


----------



## JasonJ

At "the lot" in Compton or Lynwood... not sure...


----------



## JasonJ

If anyone has or finds any nice pics, please drop them in here.... i only had my cell phone for pics, and a few i found on facebook.


----------



## 817.TX.

Damn i would love to see the ride in person!! Nicely done up 6-4!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Nice looking 64 bruh,you doin the world of wheels in. New Orleans?


----------



## big pimpin

Very cool.....very very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

I will post some i took. The lot was off wilmington and the 105 in Compton where we were kicking it when all the sudden we had to go.


----------



## midwestcoast

TKeeby79 said:


> Jason, you & the Homie Skim lived the dream of people building a low low out of CA rolling your rides at the Big M's picnic and through the streets of LA!! Big Props...


YESSR:yes:


----------



## Skim

here u go homie


----------



## graham

TKeeby79 said:


> Jason, you & the Homie Skim lived the dream of people building a low low out of CA rolling your rides at the Big M's picnic and through the streets of LA!! Big Props...


X2 nice pics.. looks like a great trip


----------



## weatmaster

My fav 4 HT - hella nice ride!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS

Such a nice car


----------



## JasonJ

Thx for the pics SKIM!!!


----------



## JasonJ

weatmaster said:


> My fav 4 HT - hella nice ride!


Lets send it to Germany! Ill knock 20k off what it cost me to build it.


----------



## JasonJ

Thx for this pic Cisco! You have a badass 59 Uso.


----------



## JasonJ

59Junkie sent me these....


----------



## rag61

Thats cool Jason I know I'm carrying my ride next year!!!


----------



## JasonJ

rag61 said:


> Thats cool Jason I know I'm carrying my ride next year!!!


I looked for you all day! Finally saw you there when we were rolling out of course!!!


----------



## no joke

jason can you please get this bad bitch out of the project ride section, it deserves to be in post your rides LOL not no project no more


----------



## TROUBLESOME

no joke said:


> jason can you please get this bad bitch out of the project ride section, it deserves to be in post your rides LOL not no project no more


I agree:thumbsup::thumbsuposent he know a mod or two that could handle that for him....lmao


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

JasonJ said:


> 59Junkie sent me these....


one of the nicest hard tops ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> one of the nicest hard tops ive seen :thumbsup:


Thx!


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> jason can you please get this bad bitch out of the project ride section, it deserves to be in post your rides LOL not no project no more


LOL, yea im gonna have to do that i guess.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


>


DOPE


----------



## drasticbean

Hotness


----------



## Wizzard

JasonJ said:


>


----------



## king debo

Where did you get those valve covers from?


----------



## 64 Manny

CLEAN ASS HTOP :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

64 Manny said:


> CLEAN ASS HTOP :thumbsup:


Thanks 64 Manny! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

king debo said:


> Where did you get those valve covers from?


street and performance


----------



## 59JUNKIE

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:ninja:


----------



## no joke

congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> congrats homie :thumbsup:


Thanks!!! We get to take her home tomorrow i think.


----------



## Mr Impala

good job teddy now time to try for the boy 3 is a good number you need a lil wingman next!


----------



## drasticbean

Congrates ........!


----------



## 1229

congrats on the new addition. 


buy guns, buy bullets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rag61

Congrats Jason I know your proud!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Congrats on your addition to the family Jason.


----------



## drasticbean

Congrates !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LONNDOGG

Congrats jj


----------



## yetti

Congrats Jason.


----------



## JasonJ

Thx everybody.


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


>


looking badass j, i had your car from months and we never even went for a drive :facepalm:


----------



## edelmiro13




----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> looking badass j, i had your car from months and we never even went for a drive :facepalm:


Keys and everything, lol.... Good to have friends you can trust. :h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet ride


----------



## no joke

JasonJ said:


> Keys and everything, lol.... Good to have friends you can trust. :h5:


and truck and trailer keys lol, hey anytime homie, mi casa su casa homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE




----------



## littlerascle59

Had a blast at Show Fest today in Tunica, MS








More pics to come mayne.


----------



## no joke

nice, homie jason putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

no joke said:


> jason can you please get this bad bitch out of the project ride section, it deserves to be in post your rides LOL not no project no more


LOL... good idea. Theres a few more things i would like to do to it, but with other projects i would like to move on to... i think im pretty much done spending money on it knowing im so far past the point of ever getting most of it back. :happysad: Im happy with it how it is, just been having fun with it.

Im gonna start a thread for it in "Post Your Rides" so i can drop show pics in there and if anyone takes a nice one somewhere they can add it. Ill put the link in here to the new topic.


----------



## JasonJ

Ok, finally started one in "post your rides"...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...ern-smoke-64-impala-individuals-car-club.html


----------



## npazzin

i like that you incorporated the seat patterns into the roof pattern!!!!


----------



## Blocky77

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 468963


:nicoderm:REAL NICE....


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

WOW Homie....MY Inspiration/motivation... hey bro, are you running a versailles rear end with the skirts????


----------



## JasonJ

ROLANDO64SS said:


> WOW Homie....MY Inspiration/motivation... hey bro, are you running a versailles rear end with the skirts????


Ive got a narrowed Ford 9 truck rearend under this one, i have a Versailles in my other one though.


----------

